# bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober



## krauthi (7. Juni 2005)

so da das erste treffen schon so klasse gewesen ist nehmen wir nun den 2ten teil in angriff

es folgt die fortsetzung vom bootstreffen in roermond im juni
und vom ablauf her kann es so bleiben wir beim ersten treffen 

also jungs ( und mädels) wer lust zeit und interesse hat einfach bei mir melden #6 

teilnehmerliste

teilnehmerliste ( aktueller stande 26.08 )

krauthi + boot
krauthis 7 
the doctor


mo jones 
the fish
mister twister 1 boot gemietet

svitti ( boot gemietet )
svitti´s vater 
svitti´s kumpel

angelandy20
fi$her (1 boot gemietet ??? )
hans


Winni 1 boot
Clarissa 
herbert



siff-cop 1 boot gemietet 
Tobias 22 
I-siff 

naish+boot
paetzfischer

maashunter
+3 kumpels +2 boote

Angelbaby
+Michael 1 boot
+ Nikmark




-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
krauthi
krauthis7 1 zelt

thefish 1 zelt

the doctor 1 zelt 

svitti
vater
kumpel 1 zelt


mo jones
fi§her 1 zelt



tobias22 1 zelt



siff-cop
i.siff 1 zelt


andy 1 zelt

Naish 1 zelt

paetzfischer 1 zelt 

diana+micha 1 zelt
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

auflistung der sachen die mitgebracht werden #6 (grillfleisch bringt jeder selber mit )
1x nudelsalat (krauthi)
1x cd recorder (krauthi)
1x pavillion (krauthi)
1x 5 liter fass warsteiner (krauthi)
1x klapptisch (krauthi)
1x kiste bitburger (the doctor)
1x holzkohle (rotauge)
1x 5L pils vom fass ( the fish)
1xbratwürste (gestiftet) (the fish)
1x kiste veltins (svitti)
1x grill (svitti)
1x holzkohle (svitti)
3x fladenbrote (svitti)
1x grill (krauthis7)
1xgurkensalat (krauthis7 )
1xpavillion (angelandy)
1xgrill (angelandy )
1xkaffee (angelandy)
1x salat (siff-cop)
1x tisch ( siff-cop)
1x kartoffelsalat (tobias22)
1x frischeiwaffeln (tobias22)
1x 10 L warsteiner (naish)
1x Fladenbrote (naish)
1x kartoffelsalat (angelbaby)
1x tisch ( angelbaby) 
1x kiste bier (lachsy)
1x holzkohle ( lachsy )
1x tisch ( lachsy )
1x 40 frikadellen (maashunter)
1x stromgenerator (maashunter)
1x 20 liter pils mit zapfanlage (ist aber noch nicht sicher ) maashunter
1x grillsoßen (paetzfischer )
1x kiste Kölsch (micha)
1x kiste reisdorfkölsch (fi$er)
1x holzkohle+anzünder (paetzfischer)


Ablauf der zwei tage:

bis 9 uhr treffen auf dem parkplatz der marina olderhuuske nach dem dan alle formalitäten geklährt sind gehts dan ab zur slippanlage und das angeln kann beginnen
so gegen 12 uhr wieder eintreffen am hafen von marina oolderhuuske um dan gemeinsam die zelte aufzubauen und um vieleicht eine kleinigkeit zu essen 
danach kann wieder geangelt werden so lange wie jeder möchte 
zum abend hin dan gemeinsames grillen und klönen
am darauf folgenden morgen kann jeder so früh auf´s wasser wie er möchte 
und um dan um 11.30 wieder im hafen anzulegen und um dan die fangerfolge zu berichten (eventuell foto) demnach werden dan die sachpreise vergeben und die anschließende verlosung kann beginnen 
danach müssen wir dan die zeltwiese räumen können aber dann noch bis abend hin angeln (wer möchte ) ich hoffe es sagt jedem so zu und für änderungen bin ich ja noch gerne bereit 

hier nun mal die liste von den firmen die uns zugesagt haben uns zu sponsorn

www.angler-oase.de

*::: Angel-Domaene :::*

*Willkommen bei TheJigMaster*

*fishingworld24.de...alles für den Raubfischangler*

www.manfredseidler.de

http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/

www.Pike-Attack.de

http://stores.ebay.de/Angeldirekt

*Leo´s Angelmarkt - Einfach und bequem einkaufen!*

www.angel-discount24.de

*Angler 505 Mein eBay Shop*

*myBait.de "Der Shop für Vertikalkunstköder"*







gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Bin dabei |bla:


----------



## the doctor (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Sorry, das ich mich jetzt erst melde...(musste noch mein Berichtsheft fertig schreiben.. )

Der Termin ist Super!!!!!!!!

Bin dabei.....

und so ein Bungalow mieten ist vielleicht auch mal was anderes#6


----------



## the doctor (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Wie so muss das so früh geplant werden??????

Jetzt kann ich bis zum Treffen kein Auge mehr zu machen:m :m :m


----------



## krauthi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

keine bange marcel  wir werden schon noch öffters  bis dahin rausfahren 
bist natürlich gerne willkommen auf meinem boot

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

so gehts mir auch  #q


----------



## krauthi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

teilnehmerliste

krauthi + boot
krauthis 7
the doctor
lucio
svitti ( boot gemietet )
svitti´s vater
svitti´s kumpel
thefish
angelandy20
mr.lepo ( 50 %)
mac gill ( 50%)
vertikal (50%)
gerd ( 50%)
jürgen (50%)
siff-cop(50%)
mo jones (50%)
rotauge(50%)


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

martin ist bestimmt auch dabei   |kopfkrat


----------



## the doctor (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> martin ist bestimmt auch dabei |kopfkrat


 
Jo und dann kommen die dicken Zander.....#6


----------



## Lucio (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo Jungs,

bin natürlich auch wieder mit dabei:m 

Ciao Lucio


----------



## svitti (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi mädels na klaro bin ich dabei aber 1000000000 prozent 
ohne mich kein fisch ist doch klar mus mir dan ein boot mieten bei see bähr wieder .ist doch klasse der termin .


----------



## svitti (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi mädels na klaro bin ich dabei aber 1000000000 prozent
> ohne mich kein fisch ist doch klar mus mir dan ein boot mieten bei see bähr wieder .ist doch klasse der termin .




Ich mache keine auge mehr zu bis oktober #q


----------



## krauthi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

freut mich  haben wir ja fast die hälfte wieder beisammen  vom ersten treffen

gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

es war doch ne geile trupe alle wahren koreckt 
SUPER TRUPPE


----------



## svitti (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

martin und vater 
er kommt auch wieder mit


----------



## krauthi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ok ist geändert und notiert

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

habe mich gerade mal schlau gemacht zwecks bungalow   also die werden nur wochenweise und nicht  für eine  nacht vermietet also scheidet diese variante schon mal aus 

habe aber eine anfrage  an marina oolderhuuske geschickt was die uns anbieten können


gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

neue enderung ich mein vater und kolege von mir kommt auch mit also wir sind voll am boot


----------



## Mac Gill (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich melde auch mal wieder interresse an, aber so lange im voraus kann ich nicht planen.

läuft halt bei mir ab wie bei chaotix...


----------



## vertikal (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi Krauthi,

wie gesagt: Ich kläre den Termin noch mit Gerd und Jürgen ab und melde mich dann wieder. Der 8./9. Oktober paßt mir schon super!

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Mr. Lepo (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hoi @all
der Termin könnte bei mir auch passen, kann aber erst Mitte September 100 pro zusagen.


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Siff-Cop (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hey Leutz


wollte auch mal mein intresse kunt tun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m 

Kann zwar auch noch nicht 100% zusagen aber wenn ihr noch ein plätzchen frei habt und ich Zeit habe, dan bin ich dabei:z 

100% zusage bekommt ihr dann auch anfang September.

PS: hab kein Boot!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tschööööööööö wa!!!!!!!


----------



## svitti (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi mädes ich kann nicht mähr abwarten bis oktober das dauert mann .
Aber wir werden die zeit und uns heiß aus bootstreffen am 8-9 Oktober hier in
Board machen oder ?.
Bis Dahin werde ich noch ein Paar mal nach oldehuske von uver oder boot Angeln Fahren oder einer Hat noch platz am Board für den *Zander Spezi* und in Urlaub auf Sardinien werde ich auch ein Paar mal Angeln und dan endlich endlich kommt der 
*BOOTSTREFFEN TEIL 2 *


----------



## krauthi (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

da ich ja in der woche urlaub haben werde 
werde ich schon von freitags an  dort sein 



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

so habe eben neuigkeiten von marina ooderhuuske bekommen

wir können  wohncaranvans mieten  insgesamt stehen 8 caravans zum vermieten  auf dem platz ( direkt an der maas seite )
ausgelegt sind die caravans für 6 personen  und kosten     von freitags - montags  115 €
dazu kommen noch mal 6,50 € bettwäsche ( pflicht )
und halt noch kurtaxe/parklasten 1,68 € ( pro nacht )


also jungs ich werde mir eine mieten 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich will angeln und nicht wohnen


----------



## mo jones (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ahoi miteinander! 
mmmhhh noch mal so ein klasse treffen|kopfkrat
ja klar immer !!!  #6
nur so weit voraus planen kann ich leider nicht, ich würde auch erst im september ne 100% zusage geben könnnen. 

da ich bis dahin kein eigenes boot haben werde...:c
kennt jemand nen andern bootsvermieter aus dem seebären in roermond. für den preis und der ausstattung, war ich ehrlich gesagt nicht zufrieden.
45 €/tag  ohne emotor und echolot für ein umgebautes paddel boot war echt ne harte sache. |uhoh:

gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

dan miete doch das boot  vom leo  das kostet  nur 37 € inklusieve  motor und echolot

aber da musst du jetzt schon  klar machen da es sonst vermietet sein wird 



gruß Frank


----------



## mo jones (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

jo dann check ich doch ma gleich meine matrosen von letztem we ab #6


----------



## Rotauge (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> jo dann check ich doch ma gleich meine matrosen von letztem we ab #6



Ahoi, ich denk mal, das ich auch dabei bin. Allerdings ist es im Moment zu Hause noch ungünstig vom nächsten Bootstreffen anzufangen.  #t  Bin nämlich im September auch schon weg  :g


----------



## Rotauge (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will angeln und nicht wohnen



:q *gröhl*


----------



## svitti (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

115 euro für ne nacht ich weiß nicht penne lieber am boot mit kasten bier  ha ha


----------



## svitti (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hi Krauthi wo und was kostet den ein echolot mieten


----------



## krauthi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

115 €  für den gesamten caravan  und das wenn man möchte von freitags  bis montags  rechnet man sich das mal auf 6 personen um sind das  19.20 €   für jeden 
ein zelt kostet 15 €  also ist das nicht so viel mehr    hat aber dafür ein dach überm kopf  und ein bequehmes bett

da ich ja vorhabe schon von freitags( bis sonntag)  an dort zu sein  
werde ich wohl die bequehmere variante wählen


gruß Krauthi


@ svitti    ich wüsste nicht wo man nur ein echolot so  mieten kann


----------



## krauthi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> teilnehmerliste
> 
> krauthi + boot
> krauthis 7
> ...


 


aktueller stand

gruß krauthi


ps  werde jetzt am sonntag  noch mal auf zanderjagd gehen   also wer lust hat    einfach melden


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich penn auch aufm boot


----------



## svitti (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> ich penn auch aufm boot




Rolf Machen wir beide:q
Wenn uns kalt wird lest uns Frank schon im Haus


----------



## svitti (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> 115 € für den gesamten caravan und das wenn man möchte von freitags bis montags rechnet man sich das mal auf 6 personen um sind das 19.20 € für jeden
> ein zelt kostet 15 €  also ist das nicht so viel mehr    hat aber dafür ein dach überm kopf  und ein bequehmes bett
> 
> da ich ja vorhabe schon von freitags( bis sonntag)  an dort zu sein
> ...




für ganze wochenende ja aber für ne nacht geht auch noch weil ich noch den boot mieten muss |kopfkrat

Aber denie bemühungen 1 Sahne du hast alles im Grif #6

Jetzt must du noch die dicke zander fangen :q


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Nachtangeln auf m boot das wärs doch oder  |bla:


----------



## svitti (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

*OH JA von SEE BÄHR HABE ICH EIN METAL BOOT KÖNNEN WIR DRAUF GRILEN 
HA HA HA HA 
*


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

aufm boot grillen was will mann mehr


----------



## the doctor (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Mensch.....schön wäre ja, wenn ich bis dahin ne neue Arbeitsstelle habe und mir mein eigenes Boot leisten könnte......träum.........träum.......
Aber wahrscheinlich leihe ich mir dann doch eins:q


----------



## Lachsy (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> aktueller stand
> 
> gruß krauthi
> 
> ...



ich gehe Samstag auf Zanderjagd, mal sehn ob ich dir welche drinlasse  :q  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> ich gehe Samstag auf Zanderjagd, mal sehn ob ich dir welche drinlasse :q :q
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
das ist aber nicht nett kannst uns ruig einen gönnen oder auch zwei


----------



## Lachsy (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist aber nicht nett kannst uns ruig einen gönnen oder auch zwei




nagut, da ihr ja wettermässig am Sonntag schlimmer dran seit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und bei 15° lass ich euch 2 stück drin, die heißen Zanderline und Zanderuli  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## the doctor (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Mo Jones Lucio und ich sind auch Samstags unterwegs, aber vom Ufer.....
und sind schon früher als Lachsy da....
Wie sagt man noch.....Wer zu erst kommt malt zuerst:m #6 
Aber ich werde versuchen gnädig zu sein#6


----------



## krauthi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

kannst ja am samstag mal schiffe versenken spielen ( clarissa´s boot kennste ja ):q :q 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Mo Jones Lucio und ich sind auch Samstags unterwegs, aber vom Ufer.....
> und sind schon früher als Lachsy da....
> Wie sagt man noch.....Wer zu erst kommt malt zuerst:m #6
> Aber ich werde versuchen gnädig zu sein#6



ja wir können erst ab 8.30 uhr slippen



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> kannst ja am samstag mal schiffe versenken spielen ( clarissa´s boot kennste ja )



ich glaube der drill war für ihn zu anstrengend  :q , da geben 60 ps gas , oder er holt sich wasserski, dann gerne

mfg Lachsy


----------



## mo jones (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> dan miete doch das boot  vom leo  das kostet  nur 37 € inklusieve  motor und echolot
> 
> aber da musst du jetzt schon  klar machen da es sonst vermietet sein wird
> 
> ...




ehm 
wie weit is dat denn von leo's anlegesteg bis roermond, bzw. wie lange braucht man bis man da ist ? |kopfkrat
weiß jemand ob der leo das jagtrevier beschränkt ?

gruß 
 mo

p.s.: @lachsy und krauthi: keine angst ich bin ja am samstag dabei, dann bleibt euch auch was fisch übrig #6


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten |asmil: |jump:


----------



## the doctor (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Mo.....du kannst mit dem Boot überall hin...aber musst eine Schleuse passieren bis Roermond...
bis dort sinds ca. 10km


----------



## krauthi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich weiß nicht wie schnell leo´s boot auf dem wasser ist  aber von wessem bis zum suiderplass  musst du aufjedenfall durch die schleuse 
wo du damit angelst ist  so weit ich weiß  egal  

Mo  es wird zeit das du auch mal was fängst   also schneide von den anderen   die schnur durch wenn sie mal gerade nicht hinsehen 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

mufti wann willst du raus


----------



## the doctor (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß nicht wie schnell leo´s boot auf dem wasser ist aber von wessem bis zum suiderplass musst du aufjedenfall durch die schleuse
> wo du damit angelst ist so weit ich weiß egal
> 
> Mo es wird zeit das du auch mal was fängst also schneide von den anderen die schnur durch wenn sie mal gerade nicht hinsehen
> ...


 
pass auf was du sagst:q :q :q 
Ne...Wenn ich was fange wird Mo auch was fangen#6


----------



## krauthi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wir können ja auch als alternative   mal in wessem ( de koeweide)  anfragen wie es dort ist mit zelten und anlegen !!!

gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

stimmt....aber da haben wir nichts geschütztes, wenn es windig sein sollte


----------



## Lachsy (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> wir können ja auch als alternative   mal in wessem ( de koeweide)  anfragen wie es dort ist mit zelten und anlegen !!!
> 
> gruß krauthi



frank, ich glaube gast-slippen ist dort nicht möglich. die slippe von denen ist am campingplatz. wir hatten ja 1 jahr lang dort ein hafenplatz

mfg Lachsy


----------



## mo jones (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

keine ahnung 
ich war bis jetzt noch nicht dort auf der ecke. ich hoffe ich werd am samstag nen guten einstand dort haben.
als alternative würd ich das schon in die runde schmeißen, oder roermond wird zum standardtreffen ausgerufen|kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

roermond wird zum standardtreffen ausgerufen|kopfkrat

da bin ich auch für  da kennen wir nun alles und wissen wo wir  was haben  aber bis dahin ist ja noch etwas zeit  

gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Na Mädels alles klar bei euch endlich Wochenende


----------



## krauthi (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wochenende ist bei mir erst immer samstags um 13 uhr|gr: 

aber dafür habe ich ja immer mittwochs frei


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

frank dann kannste ja morgen mal an uns denken, wenn wir den Ü80 rausholen  :q  :q  :q . und ich an euch sonntag wenn ihr auf jagd der stachleritter geht.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

überraschungsei nr. 80 ????   spiel spaß  und spannung 


 viel erfolg morgen  und natürlich ein dickes petri an die anderen  die morgen auf jagd gehen


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ja viel spass beim Jagen auf die Zander .
und Frank bis morgen um 13 uhr ist nicht mähr lange


----------



## mo jones (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

nabend
ah das wird schon klappen mit den fischis morgen,
und wenn net, dann hab ich meinen grill dabei, und dann gibt's lecker köfte#6
so schnell lass ich mir die laune net verderben, lustig wird's alle mal |clown: , besonders wenn ich genug zu futtern hab :q. 
schnur durchschneiden wird nicht nötig sein, aber bald werd ich provision verlangen, weil ich nichts fange und den andern die fische überlasse #4

leider ließ sich marcel nicht überreden schon zum sonnenaufgang am wasser zu sein. irgendwie find ich genau den augenblick am schönsten an so nem angeltag.
holger wird das ma morgen mit dem boot beim leo checken, wenn er es bei meiner bestelliste nicht vergessen wird 

gruß
 mo


----------



## krauthis7 (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Gähn hier ist ja gar nigs mehr los seid ihr alle in Urlaub ???


|schlafen   |kopfkrat


----------



## svitti (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi Rolf Alles klar krautiland


----------



## krauthi (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

boot ist fertig  und wartet auf die nächsten stachelritter



gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hallo du mann in see not alles klar bei dir was machen die zander


----------



## the doctor (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

welcher Mann in See in Not????|supergri 
Sind doch nicht mehr viele Wach, ausser ich....
schau mal bei dem Thema von Lachsy, dort steht auch drinn, was wir gefangen haben#6


----------



## svitti (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hallo marcel na alles klar


----------



## svitti (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wie warst du nicht im see not


----------



## the doctor (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

jo....komme gerade vom Angeln dann gehts mir immer gut....
bist du nicht angeln?


----------



## svitti (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

nein ich fahre am ende des monats habe mir ne neue schnur par wobler und gummifische zugelegt alles geht nicht auf einmal


----------



## naish (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich denke mal diesmal sind wir auf jeden fall dabei.......aber ich glaub ich lass die frau zuhause. laut bildern waren ja keine da. da hat sie dann glaub nicht so viel spaß )


----------



## krauthis7 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

verfolge die liste ob sie alleine da sein wird


----------



## krauthi (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hallo naish  wieviele personen  sind den dan WIR  ????


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hey Frank.....wo bleibt der Bericht?|supergri


----------



## krauthi (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

bootstour am 12.06  in oolderhuuske


naja   nach dem wir wieder mal viel zu früh da gewesen sind  verbrachten wir erst einige zeit auf dem parkplatz  vor der rezeption  und die ganze zeit ging mir die woche  davor durch den kopf und irgendwie  wollte ich es nicht glauben  das schon wieder eine woche dazwischen liegt

nunja  nach dme wir dan eingeslippt hatten gings mal wieder rüber  zur verti seite  aber nix ging  und  ich hätte am liebsten  panzerband dabei gehabt  
was können zwei kleien jungs  redennnnnnnnnnnn|bla: 
nach ein paar lautere worte haben wir  einen kompromis  vereinbart    nur noch zu reden wenn wir  fahren
 nun ja  es  war halt etwas wind  und so bewegte sich das boot  natürlich    mit dem wind  das die zwei dan als fahren verstanden hatten |uhoh: 

Vertikal lief nix  und anfangs im schlepp auch nicht   so sind wir dan in dem bereich gelandet  wie die tankstelle ist  und ich bekahm einen schönen biss  im schlepp   zum vorschein  kahm  ein dicker barsch (ca 40-43 cm ) 


einige  kurven gedreht    und auf der rückseite   vom hafen  bekahm   mein brüderlie  dan noch einen barsch  an den wobbler  den er aber dan leider kurz  vorm boot ausschlitzte 
wir probierten es dan noch etwas maas abwärts  bis  vor der anderen schleuse  aber   nichts tat  sich mehr 
 nach dem wir beschlossen wieder  zurück in  den erfolgreicheren teil zu fahren  bekahm ich  einen tierischen biss  was sich nachher aber als hänger entpuppte   nach kräftigen pumpen   kann ich sagen   die rozemeijer jerk   ist nicht  kaputt zu kriegen    habe  den  hänger hoch gepumpt  und zum vorschein kahm ein alter setzkescher an den noch ein regenschirm  mit dran hing und bei jedem zug nach oben  spannte sich der olle schrim auf     ich kann euch sagen  kampf pur
nach einer kleinen erhohlungsphase   sind wir dan wieder auf den suiderplaas zurück  und  es wimmelte nur so von segelbooten was sich nachher  zu unserem leid  entwickelte
wir   beider  schleppruten drinne   udn es kreutzte  dan   ein holländisches segelboot unmittelbar direkt  hinter unserem boot  |uhoh: 
patsch voll über beide schnüre    und das schwert unterm segelboot  verhakte sich  mit rolf´s wobbler   ich kahm zum glück frei

kurz  vorher sagte ich noch im scherz   kannst dir ja ein segelboot fangen

und was macht der depp|kopfkrat 


kämpft da mit einer segeljolle  so schnell habe ich noch nie schnur  von der rolle laufen gesehen     nach dem ich meine rute drinn hatte   bin ich dan im vollgas hinter  der jolle  her   rolf der inzwischen fast keine schnur  mehr auf  der rolle  hatte  drillte sich dem boot näher  aber leider hing der wobbler    im schwert der jolle fest  und so bliebt ihm nichts anderes übrig  als zu kappel  ( wobbler ade )


danach  ging auch nichts mehr
wir zurück zur schlippe  ud da wahr stau  auf ganzer linie  also  vorm  hafen noch ca 20 minuten  rumgetuckert  als wir dan auch an der reihe wahren 

 im ganzen war es wieder ein schöner tag auf dem wasser   obwohl uns  der große fang wieder mal nicht gegönnt  gewesen ist  aber das kommt noch irgendwann


gruß krauthi

 fotos  folgen da mein bruder die reinstellen wird


----------



## Lachsy (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

naja wenigstens fischkontakt, und ein harter drill mit einem segler. das spiel hatte ich 2003 aber mit der fähre die zwischen den beiden Maasufern bei marina Ooelderhuske fährt, da ging auch nur noch abschneiden.

Frank endweder sind wir zu spät am Wasser oder zu kurz, da man ja leider bis 20 uhr nur slippen kann

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

genau clarissa das vermute ich ja auch da wir ja nur von 9uhr bis 17 uhr draußen sind hängen die schlechten fangerfolge auch damit zusammen 
werde das nächste mal eine offene slippe probieren wo man von der uhrzeit her früher und abends länger bleiben kann

und die segelbootregatten k.....n:v mich an


gruß  Krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wenn du möchtes gebe ich dir mal die telefonnummer von der slippe bei "de weerd" der nimmt 5 € , wenn du ihn vorher anrufst läßt er das tor offen.dann kannste auch um 4 uhr morgens slippen, so brauchste nicht oben bei wessem zu slippen und nicht durch die schleuse wenn du zum südplassen willst.

kleine boote kannste dort gut slippen

ich denke auch das wenn wir um 9 uhr auf dem wasser sind , die guten beisszeiten vorbei sind. 

Ab 19 uhr fahren die meisten boote zb aus dem Ooelderplassen raus, und in ihre Häfen. sieht dann aus wie ein gemeinsamer aufbruch. dann herscht wieder ruhe auf den Seen, eigendlich wieder ideal zum angeln.

oder man muss wirklich über nacht bleiben, damit man die beste zeit mitbekommt. wenn bis 11 uhr nix beißt kann man ja wieder nach hause 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## svitti (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> genau clarissa das vermute ich ja auch da wir ja nur von 9uhr bis 17 uhr draußen sind hängen die schlechten fangerfolge auch damit zusammen
> werde das nächste mal eine offene slippe probieren wo man von der uhrzeit her früher und abends länger bleiben kann
> 
> und die segelbootregatten k.....n:v mich an
> ...



Hallo Frank da hast du recht mit der regata die sind zum kocen wo wir den bootstreffen gehabt haben hat er auch mit sein kiel meine rute mit schnur mitgerissen und die spitze von der rute war natürlich kaput durchgebrochen also die haben so viel platz aber sie fahren genau wo wir angeln.
Aber wenigstens hast du was gefangen nicht so wie ich:c


----------



## krauthi (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wenn ich das wetterchen da draußen sehe könnte ich schon wieder losfahren|kopfkrat 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

@ svitti    also wenn so ein segler mir die rute  kaputt gemacht hätte   währe ich zu kapitän nemo geworden und hätte  die jolle  versenkt


----------



## krauthi (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

http://www.krauthis7.de/index.html

da sind die fotos   vom 12.06  drinne 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Krauthi das wolte ich aber habe die polnische handgranate in zelt gelasen ja jetzt brauche ich ne neue unbedingt aber die preise


----------



## svitti (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

krauthi tolle bilder hat dein brunder gemacht echt aber den barsch habe ich imer noch nicht wie geht das schämst du dich nicht


----------



## krauthis7 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.krauthis7.de/index.html
> 
> da sind die fotos vom 12.06 drinne
> 
> gruß Krauthi


 
Auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn :q


----------



## svitti (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo rolf alles klar bei dir


----------



## krauthis7 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo rolf alles klar bei dir


 
aber sicher und bei dir, sitzt bestimmt schon auf heissen kohlen ,wegen der bootstour 2 #q


----------



## svitti (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> aber sicher und bei dir, sitzt bestimmt schon auf heissen kohlen ,wegen der bootstour 2 #q



Ja das kannst du laut sagen#q#q#q#q#q

noch soooo lange:c


----------



## krauthi (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

bin heute mal beim leo in würselen gewesen und habe mich dort mit neuen ködern eingedeckt selbst jochen der eigendlich immer fisch fängt läuft im moment nichts er sagt selber das es verhext ist das einzigste was funktioniert ist mit köfi vom ufer aus aber vom boot her geht im moment garnichts also jungs es liegt nicht an uns  das im moment so wenig gefangen wird 

er meinte auch das  es  das wechselhafte wetter ist das den fischen zu schaffen macht  aber wenns nu ein paar tage schön bleibt  dan  geht´s auch wieder  mit  den fängen

naja  der nächste versuch wird ja zeigen   und das wird am dienstag abend sein


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

abwarten bin echt mal gespant aufs nachtangeln  |uhoh:


----------



## svitti (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich werde nähste woche mal nach oldehuske fahren von ufer aus auf köfi mal schauen


----------



## krauthis7 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

viel glück martin


----------



## svitti (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> viel glück martin



Danke#h

und wo fährt ihr den Nacht Angeln|kopfkrat

ich wünsche euch auch viel glück#6


----------



## krauthis7 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hy switi serwarscheinlich in wessem kann es aber nicht genau sagen köderfische habe ich genug gefangen warté nur noch die zeit ab und dann ab zum nachtangeln FREUH

#:


----------



## svitti (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> hy switi serwarscheinlich in wessem kann es aber nicht genau sagen köderfische habe ich genug gefangen warté nur noch die zeit ab und dann ab zum nachtangeln FREUH
> 
> #:


ist doch super rolf köderfische habe ich kein glück mit hast du ne senke oder was.

ok guten fang an alle Petri Hail#a


----------



## krauthis7 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

nneeee ich fahr die in kerkrade stippen fängste immer welche #6


----------



## svitti (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> nneeee ich fahr die in kerkrade stippen fängste immer welche #6



Ah sooo müssen wir mal susammen mal da aneln fahren ok


----------



## krauthis7 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

können wir machen meld dich ,für wann


----------



## krauthi (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

mal nach oben schubst    


gruß krauthi#h


----------



## thefish (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo!



Ich wäre dabai. Wäre schön, wenn ich als Neuling in der Rauffisch-Branche mitmachen könnte!

Wie teuer wird es ungefähr?



Grüße #h


----------



## krauthis7 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hy thorsten du solltest dich um einen platz in einem boot bemühen ,es werden einige dabei sein die sich ein boot ausleihen wo die gesammtkosten des leihen s aufgeteilt wird ,der zeltplatz kostet 15,- für ein zelt pro nacht inkl.dusche und wc,wenn du dabei bist melde dich bei meinem bruder frank - krauthi der wird dich dann in der liste aufnehmen,also teuer ist das nicht und es macht richtig viel spass mit anderen kolegen erfahrungen auszutauschen gruß rolf


----------



## thefish (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Vielen Dank!
ich werde deinem Bruder mal Bescheid geben.
Wenn er mich auf die Liste setzt, ist das dann auch die Liste für das Boot, oder nur für den Zeltplatz?

Grüße #h


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

|wavey: Ich sehe sowas natürlich immer als letzter....

Diesmal bin ich dabei - diesmal dabei!

Aber - hat noch wer Platz auf einem Boot oder muss ich mich da selbst drum kümmern? Würde natürlich mitbezahlen! Auf das ich endlich mal Vertrauen fasse in Plastik und Blech...#d :m 

Gruß Andy


----------



## krauthi (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

habe die teilnehmerliste mal aktualisiert 

wer nun  mit wehm im boot ist muss noch geklärt werden   und  wer im  welchen zelt ebenso
nur wer  vor hat sich ein boot vor ort zu mieten  müsste  sich darum kümmern  um auch rechtzeitig  eine zusage  vom boot zubekommen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

teilnehmerliste

krauthi + boot
krauthis 7 
the doctor

lucio + boot ( gemietet )
mo jones (50%) 
rotauge(50%)

svitti ( boot gemietet )
svitti´s vater 
svitti´s kumpel

vertikal (50%) + boot
gerd ( 50%) 
jürgen (50%)

angelandy20+ boot vom kumpel 
phillipe 1 boot

thefish boot gemietet ( 1 platz frei )
mr.lepo ( 50 %)

siff-cop(50%)



krauthi
krauthis7 1 zelt

thefish 1 zelt


svitti
vater
kumpel 1 zelt

vertikal
gerd
jürgen 1 zelt

lucio 
mo jones
rotauge 1 zelt


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Okay, dann fang ich mal an! Wer möchte einem überzeugten Naturköderangler beweisen, dass man auch auf verunstaltete Gummibärchen mit Haken oder Metallresten Fische fängt? Falls niemand Platz in einem regulären Boot mehr frei hat würde ich gerne eins mieten, dafür brauche ich aber infos etc. pp. und einen der sich damit auskennt... 

Gruß Andy


----------



## thefish (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo zusammen!


Ich habe es auch noch nie gemacht.
Ich werde aber heute abend zum ersten mal mit einem Gummibärchen versuchen mir einen schönen Zander an Land zu ziehen.

Auch ich habe noch kein Boot für dieses WE.
Wenn eines gemietet werden muss, kein Problem. Brauche aber ebenfalls noch Infos!

Aber ich würde schon gerne alleine im Zelt schlafen. Ist besser für euch. Ich schnarche. |krach: 


Grüße #h


----------



## AngelAndy20 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Mealtime! Hat sich erledigt, habe einen Klassenkameraden (Gelegenheits-holland-angler...) gefragt, die haben da oben ein boot liegen - in roermond...:m 

Denke das klappt, ist aber nur ein 2-mann-boot. Jetzt brauchen wir noch nen zeltplatz - wer organisiert das? Werde wahrscheinlich schonmal vorher mit ihm ins Kampfgebiet ziehen und n bissel Aufklärung betreiben#h 

Der Jung heißt übrigens Phillipe (oder wie man das auch immer schreibt) und kommt bald ins Board|wavey:


----------



## krauthi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

das mit dem zeltplatz werde ich schon noch organesieren  aber alles zu seiner zeit  und  zwecks boot anmieten  schaut mal  in den tread  bootstreffen in roermond  da gibts info   vom seebar  der boote vermietet     werde aber hier alles noch mal  auf den neuesten stand bringen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Mealtime! Hat sich erledigt, habe einen Klassenkameraden (Gelegenheits-holland-angler...) gefragt, die haben da oben ein boot liegen - in roermond...:m
> 
> Denke das klappt, ist aber nur ein 2-mann-boot. Jetzt brauchen wir noch nen zeltplatz - wer organisiert das? Werde wahrscheinlich schonmal vorher mit ihm ins Kampfgebiet ziehen und n bissel Aufklärung betreiben#h
> 
> Der Jung heißt übrigens Phillipe (oder wie man das auch immer schreibt) und kommt bald ins Board|wavey:


 
andy heißt das du hast ein platz frei  oder kommt der phillipe   dan mit ???


gruß Krauthi


um die zeltaufteilung  zu planen müsste ich wissen wer nun mit wehm im zelt pennen möchte


----------



## krauthi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> teilnehmerliste
> 
> krauthi + boot
> krauthis 7 1 boot
> ...


 
aktueller stand 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Klicken Sie hier: "Yachtschule Manfred Müllenschläder / Segelschule und Bootsvermietung in Radevormwald und Roermond" 

das ist die adresse  vom seebär  wo man sich ein boot mieten kann


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

nabend...

Also ich könnte ja evtl. wieder mit Dietmar im Zelt schlafen, oder halt selber im Eigenen....
Aber nur nicht mehr neben den Krauthis...:q .......schnarch....schnarch.....:m


----------



## naish (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi,

bin defenitiv diesmal auch dabei mit boot und zelt. wenn mein cousin nicht mitfährt dann hätte ich noch einen platz frei. 


das weiss ich spätestens nächste woche


gruss naish Marcel


----------



## krauthi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

alles klar naish #6 wird notiert



gruß Krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> andy heißt das du hast ein platz frei oder kommt der phillipe dan mit ???
> 
> 
> gruß Krauthi
> ...


 
Er muss mit sonst bekomm ich das boot nich! Hab auch keinen Plan von Schleusen etc...#d 

Wir werden jeder ein Zelt aufstellen denk ich mal - oder kost das pro zelt? bevor ich dir jetzt auf den Sender geh les ichs einfach mal nach, wenn ich zeit hab...:q 

Gruß Andy


----------



## krauthi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

kein problem andy   er kann ja  gern mitkommen   freuen uns über jeden teilnehmer 

das kostet  pro zelt 15 €  egal wieviel personen drinn pennen werden 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hier noch mal eine zusammenfassung der kosten 

1  X zelt = 15 €
1 X  kurtaxe 0,68 €
1 X parklasten  1 €
1 X boot nachts anlegen 7,50 €
1 X anmeldegebühr 1€
1 X boot einslippen  10 € 

und dan halt noch die benzinkosten  die jedes boot selber verrechnen  muss

rechenbespiel  bei einem boot mit drei personen
 1x einslippen 10€
1x nachts anlegen 7,50 € 
3x kurtaxe 2.04€
3xparklasten 3€
3xanmeldegebühr  3 €
1 x zelt 15 €

macht  so ca 13,50 €   für jeden ( und noch ca 5 €  für benzin   je nach boot und verbrauch )



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

um den reiz etwas zu steigern mache ich nun mal vollgenden vorschlag 

was haltet ihr davon  das wir den größtne gefangenen fisch prämieren ??
zb jeder gibt beim start 3€   und mal angenommen wir bekommen 20 personen zusammen  macht das dan eine siegprämie  von 60 €  aus   oder halt ein sachpreis  wie  zb eine vertikalrute  

könnt mir ja gerne mal dazu eure  meinung sagen   gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> um den reiz etwas zu steigern mache ich nun mal vollgenden vorschlag
> 
> was haltet ihr davon das wir den größtne gefangenen fisch prämieren ??
> zb jeder gibt beim start 3€ und mal angenommen wir bekommen 20 personen zusammen macht das dan eine siegprämie von 60 € aus oder halt ein sachpreis wie zb eine vertikalrute
> ...


 
Klasse Idee.....sachpreis wäre mir lieber, da Geld immer Blöd ist....aber wie machen wir das denn?


----------



## krauthi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

vorschlag  
es hat ja fast jeder eine digicam  dabei oder handy wo man mit fotos machen kann 
und  als zeuge  reicht ja auch die aussage  eines koleges und wer den größten gezogen hat   gewinnt 
da ja  fast jeder von uns  seinen fang zurück ins nasse setzt   ist das dneke ich mal die einfachste lösung


----------



## the doctor (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

das ist schon klar 

Ich meine mit dem Sachpreis....wird der vorher gekauft, oder ????
und wie machen wir das denn mit dem Geld?

Die Rozemeijer Sachen sind ja relativ günstig....da wird sich schon was finden....wie zum Beispiel ne Jerk-.Vertikal, oder ne Spinnrute...

oder wir machen das so, das jeder etwas(Gummiköder,Spinner.....) für einen bestimmten Preis...3€ oderso kauft und dann nachher die Preise an eine Person abgegeben werden....

Mir ist das egal....deine Idee war gut


----------



## krauthi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

würde sagen lassen wir mal sehen was die anderen kolegen dazu sagen und dan können wir uns ja der mehrheit anschließen

sachpreis in form einer rute oder rolle finde ich am besten 



guß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

gute idee wäre aber auch für einen preis  1.-2.-3- platz


----------



## AngelAndy20 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Statt der Spinnrute hätte ich gerne 20 gefrorene Barsch-köfis um die 20 cm...:m 

Nein, im ernst, bin dabei! Das ganze find ich übrigens erschreckend günstig - wo ist der Haken???#c  Verliert man da am Tag 25€ am Grund;+ :q


----------



## uer (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

#h leute,

hätte gerne bei eurem treffen mitgemacht, habe schon viel gutes hier (z. b. von lachsy #h ) u. in anderen foren über das angeln in Roermond gelesen, aber ich kommen da gerade von nem norwegentripp zurück u. ob ich da gleich wieder los darf |kopfkrat, 

wenn es sich noch ergeben sollte, wäre noch irgendwo ein bootsplätzchen frei o. könnt man sich ein ordentliches boot mieten ? wollte meins nicht unbedingt einpaar hundert km mitschleppen, gibs da auch ne preisgünstige |schlaf: gelegenheit, außer einzelt?

das mit dem preis find ich nicht schlecht, würde dann auch einen ordentlichen stiften,

bis wann muss man sich denn 100% angemeldet haben |kopfkrat 

:s


----------



## krauthis7 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Statt der Spinnrute hätte ich gerne 20 gefrorene Barsch-köfis um die 20 cm...:m
> 
> Nein, im ernst, bin dabei! Das ganze find ich übrigens erschreckend günstig - wo ist der Haken???#c Verliert man da am Tag 25€ am Grund;+ :q


 

es gibt keinen hacken ,ich hab auch erst gedacht es werde teuer aber nacherr supi, habe schon gesagt bei den preisen werd ich auch öfter mal mit der famili da hin fahren um zu  abgeln und zelten ,macht echt spass dort ,spitze find find ich das es dort wc und duschen gibt also auch für frauen einfacher ,,und zu den preisen kann man wirklich nicht s sagen .|bla:


----------



## the doctor (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt keinen ha*ck*en ,ich hab auch erst gedacht es werde teuer aber nacherr supi, habe schon gesagt bei den preisen werd ich auch öfter mal mit der famili da hin fahren um zu abgeln und zelten ,macht echt spass dort ,spitze find find ich das es dort wc und duschen gibt also auch für frauen einfacher ,,und zu den preisen kann man wirklich nicht s sagen .|bla:


 
Haken:m #h 


Kunstköder wird man dort auch selten verlieren Andy, da du ja vom Boot einen Vorteil hast den Hänger zu lösen...


----------



## krauthi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> #h leute,
> 
> hätte gerne bei eurem treffen mitgemacht, habe schon viel gutes hier (z. b. von lachsy #h ) u. in anderen foren über das angeln in Roermond gelesen, aber ich kommen da gerade von nem norwegentripp zurück u. ob ich da gleich wieder los darf |kopfkrat,
> 
> ...


 

bist natürlich herzlich willkommen aber kläre das erst mal  in ruhe ab  
preisgünstige schlafmöglichkeit außer zelten währe  ein caravan  aber  ob 110 (6  personen )€  dan preiswert sind   für eine nacht ???


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

was auch noch ein toller preis währe ist ein guiding tag mit jan dibbets aber dan müsste ich mit dem jan erst mal in verhandlungen gehen 

aber möglich währe das auch 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> was auch noch ein toller preis währe ist ein guiding tag mit jan dibbets aber dan müsste ich mit dem jan erst mal verhandlungen gehen


 

Ey, das hört sich verdammt nach Fische fangen an!! Oder willste dir die gefährlichen Stellen zeigen lassen, um uns drumherum führen zu können...;+ :q


----------



## krauthi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

das ist nur preislich gemeint  da so ein guidingtag mit jan 100 € kosten würde  aber vieleicht kommt der uns ja preislich entgegen( daher verhandlungen ) und macht uns einen sonderpreis 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> um den reiz etwas zu steigern mache ich nun mal vollgenden vorschlag
> 
> was haltet ihr davon  das wir den größtne gefangenen fisch prämieren ??
> zb jeder gibt beim start 3€ und mal angenommen wir bekommen 20 personen zusammen macht das dan eine siegprämie von 60 € aus oder halt ein sachpreis wie zb eine vertikalrute
> ...




*Hi Mädels das höhrt sich gut an mit den sieger preis also wir sind dabei :m.

Krauthi aber diesmal  werde ich ein Fangen warte ab bis dahin werde ich noch Üben:q

Aber das mit den Preis Angeln wehre gut ohne Echolot weil ich kein Habe:c
*


----------



## krauthi (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> *Hi Mädels das höhrt sich gut an mit den sieger preis also wir sind dabei :m.*
> 
> *Krauthi aber diesmal werde ich ein Fangen warte ab bis dahin werde ich noch Üben:q*
> 
> *Aber das mit den Preis Angeln wehre gut ohne Echolot weil ich kein Habe:c*


 
es sei dir gegönnt      aber eine fanggarantie   wird uns keiner geben selbst mit echolot  heißt das nicht das man  auch fische fängt   man sieht zwar wie tief und unebenheiten  aber wo  nun schlußendlich der raubfisch (hecht zander )
steht wird dir das echolot auch nicht verraten können 

ist eben auch etwas glückssache  und hängt auch von verschiedenen faktoren ab   wie zb wetter  köderfarbe geschwindigkeit  usw 

also immer schön üben  und fleißig  dazu lernen


gruß Frank


 habe  dem jan dibbets  mal eine email geschickt  ! mal sehen was der uns für ein angebot machen wird


----------



## thefish (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mir gerade mal die Fotos vom Treffen im Juni angesehen! Da habt ihr ja echt tolle Zander gefangen. Für einen wie mich, der noch nie so einen Zander aus dem Wasser geholt hat, ist das echt ne coole Foto-Show.

Ich muss auf jeden Fall beim nächsten Treffen dabei sein. Meine Freundin hat gerade das OK gegeben! :q 
Bin echt mal gespannt und heiß wie FRITTENFETT!

#h


----------



## krauthis7 (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wird schon werden mit deinem ersten zander jeder fängt mal klein an


----------



## thefish (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich will es hoffen. Ist auf Dauer ja schon deprimierend, wenn man Nacht um Nacht an der Maas sitz und leer nach Hause fährt.

Naja, vielleicht darf ich Mittwoch nacht noch mal weg!

#h


----------



## krauthis7 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Es ist noch so lange bis zum treffen ,daherr werde ich heute schon mal zum nachtangeln fahren ,mal sehen was die fische so sagen ,bericht folgt


----------



## thefish (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Viel Glück, ich werde mich Donnerstag noch mal hinbegeben. Und die ganze Nacht dort verbringen. Vielleicht kann ich j adann auch mal ein Foto hier platzieren.

Grüße #h


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Habe mir eben mal die ganzen Karten gakauft...:m 

Fahren nächstes We hin und ich freu mir schon#h :q


----------



## Lachsy (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir eben mal die ganzen Karten gakauft...:m
> 
> Fahren nächstes We hin und ich freu mir schon#h :q



andy pass auf, auf der maas und den see, lauern böse Krauthis (oder waren das krauthechte? ) :q  :q 


wünsche dir viel spaß auf den Seen und der Maas, und petri heil

mfg Lachsy


----------



## thefish (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> andy pass auf, auf der maas und den see, lauern böse Krauthis (oder waren das krauthechte? ) :q :q
> 
> 
> wünsche dir viel spaß auf den Seen und der Maas, und petri heil
> ...


 
GENAU!
Ich habe gehört, die fangen die ganzen Zander weg. |bla: 

Kein Wunder, dass noch nie einen gefangen habe! #q 

#h


----------



## naish (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> wird schon werden mit deinem ersten zander jeder fängt mal klein an


 

genau ich hab vor zwei wochen auch klein angefangen mit meinem ersten von 90, kann ja also nur besser werden|muahah: |stolz: 


mal im ernst. das war auch reines glück. dafür war ich bestimmt auch 5 mal draussen den ganzen tag und hab nix gefangen. so ein vieh fängt man nicht alle tage...


----------



## the doctor (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir eben mal die ganzen Karten gakauft...:m
> 
> Fahren nächstes We hin und ich freu mir schon#h :q


 
Watt?....und ich fahre diesmal zum Rursee(von Sa auf So)
komsu?#h


----------



## krauthi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> andy pass auf, auf der maas und den see, lauern böse Krauthis (oder waren das krauthechte? ) :q :q
> 
> 
> wünsche dir viel spaß auf den Seen und der Maas, und petri heil
> ...


 
ohja  da musst du  aufpassen  habe auch schon davon gehört    ganz gefährliche typen sind dat  
fangen dicke fische und setzen die wieder zurück:q 

kleiner tip noch so am rande   wenn du ein boot siehst wo groß an der seite Clarissa  drauf steht    bleib da  von entfernt  da sind keine fische    


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner tip noch so am rande   wenn du ein boot siehst wo groß an der seite Clarissa  drauf steht    bleib da  von entfernt  da sind keine fische
> 
> 
> gruß Krauthi



frank, wir sind ja auch der Fischvertreiber  während so eine Wildcat.....Wasserscheu ist. die fische könnte sie ja nass machen  :q 

und auch bitte nicht zum Ooelderplassen hochfahren, ist zu gefährlich für die Augen  :q  :q  :q  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

bitte nicht zum Ooelderplassen hochfahren, ist zu gefährlich für die Augen:g :g :g 


vorallem für minderjährige  


gruß Krauthi


----------



## thefish (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> bitte nicht zum Ooelderplassen hochfahren, ist zu gefährlich für die Augen:g :g :g
> 
> 
> vorallem für minderjährige
> ...


 
Wie war das noch mal????

Ihr sollt dort angeln???

Aha!

#h


----------



## krauthi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

naja das auge angelt doch auch mit


----------



## thefish (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

OK!

Solange es nur das Auge ist!  

#h


----------



## krauthi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

aber sicher doch  ich fahre  nur zuhause  die richtige rute aus 


gruß krauthi


----------



## thefish (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Äh!

Wann war noch mal das 2. Bootstreffen genau?#t 

Mal im ernst! Wann und wo genau ist denn der Treffpunkt?

Kannst du mir ein paar Tipps geben, was ich noch alles kaufen muss, zum Angeln? Welche Köder usw. Ich denke ich brauche auch noch den kompletten Angelschein für die Maas-Seen! Oder?

|wavey:


----------



## krauthi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

das bootstreffen  findet am 8-9 oktober statt   treffpunkt ist  wie beim ersten treffen  auf dem parkplatz  marina oolderhuuske   um 9 uhr 
da es ja  schon in der herbst rein geht  würde ich dir  alles zum vertikalfischen empfehlen 
natürlich auch wobbler aller arten  um zu schleppen    köfis  dürften auch nicht fehlen ´

die  grothe verguinning  und   maasplassenkarte von roermond  müsstest du schon haben 



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hat sich schon einer   beim seebär informiert zwecks  boot mieten ????


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hey, was gibts am Oelderplassen??? Ähm-Krauthi- ihr solltet lieber auf ein übermotorisiertes Gummiboot aufpassen, aber wir fallen mit Sicherheit früh genug auf... Mal im Ernst, an ein 3,80m Gummiboot für 2 Mann gehört doch kein 15PS-AB oder???|uhoh: |kopfkrat 

@Doc: Kann ich noch nicht sagen, bin von morgen früh bis freitag auf lehrgang mim betrieb in wuppertal und samstag arbeiten, ich denke ich komm mal runter aber über nacht...|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  ich denk drüber nach...:q 

Gruß Andy


----------



## krauthi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, was gibts am Oelderplassen??? Ähm-Krauthi- ihr solltet lieber auf ein übermotorisiertes Gummiboot aufpassen, aber wir fallen mit Sicherheit früh genug auf... Mal im Ernst, an ein 3,80m Gummiboot für 2 Mann gehört doch kein 15PS-AB oder???|uhoh: |kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Andy


 

15 ps  is doch noch harmlos  oder besser gesagt   das macht doch erst richtig spaß

habe beim  letzten mal im süderplass ein  schlauchboot gesehen  das hatte 200 ps hinten dran   war wohl etwas größer als  3,80

im  norderplaas  sind nur nackedeis     


gruß krauthi


----------



## thefish (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> das bootstreffen findet am 8-9 oktober statt treffpunkt ist wie beim ersten treffen auf dem parkplatz marina oolderhuuske um 9 uhr
> da es ja schon in der herbst rein geht würde ich dir alles zum vertikalfischen empfehlen
> natürlich auch wobbler aller arten um zu schleppen köfis dürften auch nicht fehlen ´
> 
> ...


 
Siehste! Nächstes Problem!
Habe noch nie vertikal gefischt! Ich glaube, es ist besser, wir telefonieren mal vorher! Den Angelnschein für die Seen hole ich mir schon. Aber für den Rest wäre ich dir dankbar, wenn du mir da helfen würdest! 

Wie hast du dir denn die "Bestückung" der Boote vorgestellt? Könner + Anfänger zusammen. Oder???

#h


----------



## the doctor (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> 15 ps is doch noch harmlos oder besser gesagt das macht doch erst richtig spaß
> 
> habe beim letzten mal im süderplass ein schlauchboot gesehen das hatte 200 ps hinten dran war wohl etwas größer als 3,80
> 
> ...


 
die Policia fährt doch auch mit 160 Ps an ihrem kleinen Beiboot:m 
muss wohl heftig sein#6 

Andy: wie jetzt? en Kumpel(der nicht mehr angelt) und ich sitzen am Obersee, gegenüber vom Schwimmbad in Einrur(du weisst doch, wo ich dir die Stelle vom Parkplatz zeigte)


----------



## krauthi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

die bootsbesetzung  kann jeder selber planen   und vertikalfischen ist  ganz einfach
köder auf grund absinken lassen  und dan einfach ruhig   ein paar cm  über grund halten 

und dan wirds   hoffentlich knallen 
aber  wir könne ja mal telefonieren  is ja noch etwas zeit bis dahin 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> die bootsbesetzung kann jeder selber planen und vertikalfischen ist ganz einfach
> köder auf grund absinken lassen und dan einfach ruhig ein paar cm über grund halten
> 
> und dan wirds hoffentlich knallen
> ...


 
grob zusammen gefasst:

kurze sensibele Rute ( 1,8m - 2,2m) für Multirolle oder Stationärrolle
- kleine Rolle mit dünner geflochtenen Schnur
-Gummifische mit schwerem Jigkopf(ca 20gr. je nach Wind und Strömung)

man kann aber auch mit jeder herkömmlichen Rute Vertikal angeln, eignen tun sich aber diese Kombinationen am besten um immer 100% Kontakt zum Köder zu haben.
Der Gummifisch wird vertikal vom Boot zu Grund gelassen, kurz(5cm) angehoben...der Rest macht das Boot und der Wind...und dann knallts irgendwann|supergri 

Wenn fische aber aktiver sind, wie im Frühjahr, den Köder mit kurzen Sprüngen über dem Grund tanzen lassen

wichtig ist bei beiden Angelarten den Köder immer in Grundnähe zu führen


Ist eigentlich keine grosse Kunst#6


----------



## svitti (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Frank habe ne zusage bekommen für boot also noch ein ist frei





			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> mieten ????



hat sich schon einer   beim seebär informiert zwecks  boot#h


----------



## the doctor (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

@ Thefisch
Schleppen ist aber auch ne feine Sache#6 
und im Herbst werden die Fische nochmal richtig Nahrung zu nehmen#6 
ob mit Wobbler oder Gummifisch!
fangen werden wir bestimmt!


----------



## svitti (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thefisch
> Schleppen ist aber auch ne feine Sache#6
> und im Herbst werden die Fische nochmal richtig Nahrung zu nehmen#6
> ob mit Wobbler oder Gummifisch!
> fangen werden wir bestimmt!



Genau so wie ich #q

2mm Zander |kopfkrat


----------



## the doctor (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so wie ich #q
> 
> 2mm Zander |kopfkrat


 
besser als nichts:m


----------



## thefish (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich bin da mal gespannt!

Ist eine geflochtene Schnur und eine kürzere Angel Pflicht.

Habe im Moment:
2 ca. 3,50m Ruten, 2 Freilaufrollen mir 35er Schnur.
geht das auch?

Noch eine Frage: Am Zeltplatz wo nachts gezeltet wird, kann man da auch nachts angeln, oder wird da lecker gegrillt und in einer geselligen Runde das ein oder andere Bierchen getrunken?
Ich meine, beides ist eine schöne Sache. :q 
#h


----------



## svitti (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin da mal gespannt!
> 
> Ist eine geflochtene Schnur und eine kürzere Angel Pflicht.
> 
> ...




Hi Wir machen eine geselige runde und auch angeln aber Krauthi will nacht keine biss anzeiger hören :q

und sein bruder hat ohne hin zu kucken ein zander rausgeholt auf köfi #6


----------



## svitti (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> besser als nichts:m



Marcel da hast du recht so ein fisch wie ich mus gekönt sein oder#6


----------



## thefish (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Wir machen eine geselige runde und auch angeln aber Krauthi will nacht keine biss anzeiger hören :q
> 
> und sein bruder hat ohne hin zu kucken ein zander rausgeholt auf köfi #6


 
Ich stelle den auch auf ganz leise. Ja?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Marcel - ich kanns dir nich versprechen, wenn ich über nacht dableibe dann hau ich 2 Köfi-ruten raus, stell die Volume der Pieper auf "heiße Gehirnschmelze" und geh um 22 Uhr knacken.... Vielleicht komm ich nur Sa und oder Sonntag mal vorbei, viell. viell. viell. sogar mit meiner Spinnrute - hab heut bei Leo ein paar Möchtegernköder gekauft (Kunstköder...)


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Wir machen eine geselige runde und auch angeln aber Krauthi will nacht keine biss anzeiger hören :q
> 
> und sein bruder hat ohne hin zu kucken ein zander rausgeholt auf köfi #6


 
Das ist ein Insider stimmts? Also das ist eine meiner liebsten angelmethoden:
Am Lagerfeuer mit Bier und Mampfes + Pieper :q


----------



## Lachsy (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin da mal gespannt!
> 
> Ist eine geflochtene Schnur und eine kürzere Angel Pflicht.
> 
> ...



zum vertikal angeln etwas zu lang, ruten bis 1,80 -2 m  länge würfgewicht von 14-30 g, vertikal wird direkt unterm boot geangelt. ich sach immer scherzhaft wie leichtpilken  :q  :q . kollege sagt immer Senkrecht angeln 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

das mit dem piepsen wahr doch nur ein gauk  natürlich kannst du das nachts deine bissanzeiger zum piepsen bringen 

und abends  sitzen wir dan alle gemeinsam am grill mit einem  bierchen ( habe schon ein 5 litter fässchen warsteiner im keller )  wie gesagt  der größte (längste ) fisch wird prämiert 



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> - hab heut bei Leo ein paar Möchtegernköder gekauft (Kunstköder...)


 
ja ja   die auswahl ist so verlockend  da weiß man nie was man nehmen soll|supergri 


der hat jetzt auch die neuen vertikalköder aus japan im laden  habe die mal  von jochen im wasserbecken gezeigt bekommen als der japse  da im laden wahr   echt der hammer wie die sich bewegen im wasser sehen aus wie  würmer  und werden  über dem blei behakt als das blei hat bodenkontakt und das würmchen  hängt ca 5 cm  da drüber  

werde mir die zum herbst hin mal zulegen    damit ich auch mal was fange |supergri 


gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

war doch nur spass mit den bisanzeiger


----------



## krauthi (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

#6 martin  das weiß ich doch  


gruß krauthi




ps   rolf wahr heute in wessem   nachtangeln    hat wieder das glück 2 zander zu fangen  aber den rest wird er selber schreiben


----------



## svitti (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> #6 martin  das weiß ich doch
> 
> 
> gruß krauthi
> ...



Ich auch #6

Ja rolf hat immer glück#6


----------



## krauthis7 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hy so bin vom nachtangeln zurück ich war von 3 uhr mittags bis 12 uhr nacht mit meinem sohn domenik unterwegs in wessem ,so gegen 10 uhr bis der erste zander auf köfi den ich auch ohen viel spiel landen konnte,um 11,30 uhr der 2 zander der meinte richtig kämpfen zu müssen aber ohne erfolg ,,domenik hatte zwar bisse auf wurm aber leider keinen gefangen ,kunstköder wollten sie gar nicht - überhaupt nicht -und so gegen 12,30 uhr packten wir alles zusammen da uns ein heftiges gewitter bevor stand ,alles in allem eine schöner abend mit ca 15-20 bissen,

bilder auf meiner homepage nachtangeln 2


----------



## the doctor (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Wir machen eine geselige runde und auch angeln aber Krauthi will nacht keine biss anzeiger hören :q


 
damit er ungestört Schnarchen kann|gr: :c |supergri


----------



## thefish (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich kann ihm ja die Angelschnur um den dicken Zeh wickeln.

Wenn er aufhört zu schnarchen ist wohl ein Zander dran!

:g


----------



## krauthis7 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> andy pass auf, auf der maas und den see, lauern böse Krauthis (oder waren das krauthechte? ) :q :q
> 
> mfg Lachsy[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## the doctor (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ne ....du bist mich ne liebe Lou:m


----------



## krauthis7 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ene lou ??????
aber ich weiss ja wer es schreibt


----------



## Lachsy (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

eh rolf, bei müsstes du es auch wissen wer es schreibt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also muss ich doch irgendwann mal in wasser schupsen. 

weis ja wann du jetzt am wasser bist   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

nette smilies klar weiss ich wers schreibt ist euer boot eigendlich sehr schwerr oder kann ich es mit meiner angel rausziehen sprich beist es auf nem wobbler


----------



## Lachsy (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> nette smilies klar weiss ich wers schreibt ist euer boot eigendlich sehr schwerr oder kann ich es mit meiner angel rausziehen sprich beist es auf nem wobbler



na rolf kommt drauf an, 800 kg müsste schon ranpumpen . Die Clarissa beisst aber nur auf ausgesuchte wobbler


----------



## krauthis7 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

na mal schauen vieleicht fang ich mir nochmals ein boot wenn sie beissen wird bestimmt wieder ein aufregender kampf


----------



## krauthi (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Zitat von *krauthi*teilnehmerliste 

krauthi + boot
krauthis 7 1 boot
the doctor

lucio + boot ( gemietet ? )
mo jones (50%) 1 boot
rotauge(50%)

svitti ( boot gemietet vom seebär )
svitti´s vater 1 boot
svitti´s kumpel

vertikal (50%) + boot
gerd ( 50%) 1 boot
jürgen (50%)

angelandy20
kumpel phillipe 1 boot

thefish
mr.lepo ( 50 %)
mac gill ( 50%)+ boot ? ???
siff-cop(50%)
Naish + boot 


krauthi
krauthis7 1 zelt

thefish 1 zelt
Naish 1 zelt 

svitti
vater
kumpel 1 zelt

vertikal
gerd
jürgen 1 zelt

lucio 
mo jones
rotauge 1 zelt

the doctor
mr.lepo 1 zelt


aktueller stand


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> damit er ungestört Schnarchen kann|gr: :c |supergri





Ja genau Marcel #u


----------



## naish (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

man ist das Liebe??????

da bekommt man von seiner freundin zum geburtsag ne nagelneue shimano multirolle )


----------



## krauthis7 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

boooorrrrr na das ist doch super ,meinen glückwunsch zum geburtstag

|schild-g


----------



## Mac Gill (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Also,
ich bin diesmal wieder nicht dabei  :c 
-> zu diesem Zeitpunkt sind bei uns Herbstferien -> die werden wir in Westkapelle verbringen...


----------



## svitti (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo Rolf gute bilder bei dein Nachtangeln echt super deine Zander .

Weiter so


----------



## krauthi (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> ich bin diesmal wieder nicht dabei :c
> -> zu diesem Zeitpunkt sind bei uns Herbstferien -> die werden wir in Westkapelle verbringen...


 

schade  aber familie geht vor  

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rolf gute bilder bei dein Nachtangeln echt super deine Zander .
> 
> Weiter so


 
na switi wirst auch noch deinen ersten dicken zander fangen bleib hartnäckig


----------



## svitti (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> na switi wirst auch noch deinen ersten dicken zander fangen bleib hartnäckig




Das Denke ich auch mein Freund:m


----------



## krauthi (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

das ist doch mal was positives   habe post  von JAN Dibbest bekommen

Hallo Frank,
ich werde mich bemuhen um einen preis zu stiften und werde an diesen tag 
auch selber anwesend sein wenn ihr mochtet.
Leider konnte ich dieses mail erst jetzt beantworten da mein pc durch jemand 
gebraucht wurde und ich so keinen zugrif mehr hatte zu mein e-mail (hacker).
Ich werde dich aber zeitlich berichten.
Grussen,
Jan



gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hey.....das ist ja Klasse!Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn er mal vorbei schaut!


----------



## krauthi (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

und er möchte uns einen preis stiften#6 

also würde ich sagen  machen wir es wie am anfang  besprochen und sammeln von jedem 3 €  und holen dafür eine sachpreis ( rute  oder rolle  usw )



gruß Frank


----------



## thefish (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

So wie ich mein Glück kenne, fange ich eh wieder nichts.
Kannst schon mal eine Spendenquittung für mich austellen! :c 

Grüße


----------



## krauthis7 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

sein nicht so pesimistisch hab vertrauen in deinem köder dann wirds schon noch werden ,ich denke mal beim treffen gehts nicht um die dicken fische  sondern ums zusammensein und spass zu haben ,tupperabend für angler


----------



## Rotauge (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> tupperabend für angler




Watt jibbet denn? 


Wobbler und Gummifischkes?  |supergri


----------



## thefish (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Da bist du ja! Gut nach Hause gekommen!

Komisch, dass du noch keinen ausführlichen Bericht über die letzte Nacht hier gepostet hast! |kopfkrat 

Alles klar?


----------



## krauthis7 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

bis auf meinem finger gehts mir gut etwas angeschlagen aber fit ,hoffe du bist beim treffen dabei ,bericht gibts keinen von so einem pech tag trods 1 zander

:c  #d


----------



## krauthis7 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Watt jibbet denn?
> 
> 
> Wobbler und Gummifischkes? |supergri


 
hallo michael wie beim letztem treffen wobblerabend


----------



## thefish (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich hoffe nur:

- Das ich ein bisschen mehr fange als letzt Nacht.
- Das ich ein paar Bisse mehr (als 0) haben werde als letzte Nacht.
- Das es mir ein bisschen wärmer ist als letzte Nacht.
- Das ich ein bisschen mehr Schlaf bekomme als letzte Nacht.
- Das es ein geiles Wochenende wird.


@krauthis7 und lucio:

War trotzdem ne lustige Nacht! Beim nächsten Mal zeigen wir den Fischen mal wer der Herr im Hause ist! OK?  

Vielleicht fangen wir dann ja auch noch eine Angeln. Es hält sich hartnäckig das Gerücht, das eine Angel vor der Hafeneinfahrt ihr Unwesen treiben soll! |kopfkrat 

Grüße


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> 1.- Das ich ein bisschen mehr fange als letzt Nacht.
> 2.- Das ich ein paar Bisse mehr (als 0) haben werde als letzte Nacht.
> 3.- Das es mir ein bisschen wärmer ist als letzte Nacht.
> 4.- Das ich ein bisschen mehr Schlaf bekomme als letzte Nacht.
> ...


 
Zu 1: Das kommt darauf an, ob du lieber bier trinkst oder angelst...:m 
Zu 2: Eng mit 1. verwandt....
Zu 3: Wenn es kalt wird, holen wir uns Holländerinnen zum kuscheln, wir sind doch sons nich auffen Kopp gefallen|wavey: 
Zu 4: WAT?? Geschlafen wird schonmal garnich, da das im krassen widerspruch zu 1., 2. und den holländischen Mädels steht! Verstanden?!?|supergri 
Zu 5: Wat denn sons|kopfkrat :m 

Zu 6: Klärt uns auf - habt ihr Tackle versenkt???#d


----------



## krauthis7 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

zu 6 .kein kommentar  :c


----------



## thefish (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 1: Das kommt darauf an, ob du lieber bier trinkst oder angelst...:m
> Zu 2: Eng mit 1. verwandt....
> Zu 3: Wenn es kalt wird, holen wir uns Holländerinnen zum kuscheln, wir sind doch sons nich auffen Kopp gefallen|wavey:
> Zu 4: WAT?? Geschlafen wird schonmal garnich, da das im krassen widerspruch zu 1., 2. und den holländischen Mädels steht! Verstanden?!?|supergri
> ...


 
Das ist eine gute Idee mit den holländischen Mädels! Ich habe gehört die sollen überdurchschnittlich große ...... haben.

Das mit Punkt 6 ist ein Insider und kann nur von einem aufgeklärt werden. |wavey: 

Hihi!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gehört die sollen überdurchschnittlich große ......
> *ähm...*
> **räusper...*
> *du meinst bestimmt*
> ...


----------



## mo jones (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hoi ! 
ich weiß alles |supergri 
da hatteste ja ma nen ordentlichen lou an der angel , waaaa#6
wenn du wieder tippen kannst, is et ja net so schlimm auen.
trotzdem gute besserung #h

gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthis7 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

haha wer hatt da gepezt ???

gute besserung --Danke --


----------



## Lucio (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Das war wirklich ein kapitaler Lou:m So´n Teil hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Sollen aber auch ehr selten sein
Als der zweite Lou dann zur Flucht ansetzte gab krauthis7 echt alles#r
Ich muß ganz ehrlich zugeben, so´n Drill hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Als es vorrüber war gönnte er sich´ne pause, leckte seine Wunden, und weiter gings.

Alles in allem ein rund um gelungener Angelausflug

Ciao Lucio


----------



## krauthis7 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ja ja  dann sinse die lou s die kämpfen bis auf den letzten tropfen blut


----------



## krauthi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich hoffe nur:

- Das ich ein bisschen mehr fange als letzt Nacht.
- Das ich ein paar Bisse mehr (als 0) haben werde als letzte Nacht.
- Das es mir ein bisschen wärmer ist als letzte Nacht.
- Das ich ein bisschen mehr Schlaf bekomme als letzte Nacht.
- Das es ein geiles Wochenende wird.


----------



## krauthi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich hoffe nur:

- Das ich ein bisschen mehr fange als letzt Nacht.
- Das ich ein paar Bisse mehr (als 0) haben werde als letzte Nacht.
- Das es mir ein bisschen wärmer ist als letzte Nacht.
- Das ich ein bisschen mehr Schlaf bekomme als letzte Nacht.
- Das es ein geiles Wochenende wird.


zu  punkt 1   fanggarantie wird dir keiner geben  können  aber  die aussichten  etwas zu fangen stehen im oktober  sehr gut #6 

zu punkt 2   ergänzt sich mit punkt 1

zu punkt 3  wärmer ???  im oktober !!!!!|kopfkrat 

zu punkt 4  wer schläft  sündigt (fängt) nicht 


zu punkt 5  wenn´s so wird wie beim ersten treffen im juni  dan wird es  wieder  ein geiles  wochenende#6 #6 #6 



und nun zu dem lou !!! ja ja   da haben wir es wieder  kaum  sind die lou´s  unterwegs  schon   schmeißt der   vor panik sein tackle  ins wasser 

gruß Brüderle


----------



## Lucio (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> und nun zu dem lou !!! ja ja da haben wir es wieder kaum sind die lou´s unterwegs schon schmeißt der vor panik sein tackle ins wasser



Also das war nicht irgend ein Lou, das war ein richtig kapitaler Und außerdem hat er sich für die größe des Lou´s recht wacker geschlagen|supergri
Iiisch sach nur eins#r#r#r#r

Ciao Lucio


----------



## the doctor (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

noch nicht mal Bilder gibbet


----------



## Lucio (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> noch nicht mal Bilder gibbet



Tja, mittem Lou is dat etwa so wie mittem Yeti|supergri


----------



## krauthi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich hab schon öffters lou´s gesehen 

aber noch keinen   der  seine angeln deswegen   dem lou hinterher wirft


----------



## Lucio (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Aber diesmal waren dei lou´s echt krass Also keinen Vorwurf an deinen Bruder. Glaub mir, er hat gekämpft bis aufs Blut|supergri


----------



## Wedaufischer (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



> aber noch keinen der seine angeln deswegen dem lou hinterher wirft


Sind die so groß, dass man die harpunieren muss?   

PS: Was sind eigentlich Lous?  |kopfkrat  #c


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Was sind eigentlich Lous? |kopfkrat #c


 

wer kann ihm darauf eine antwort geben ????  


gruß Krauthi


----------



## thefish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die so groß, dass man die harpunieren muss?
> 
> PS: Was sind eigentlich Lous? |kopfkrat #c


 
Isch sach dir, ne Lou, dat is wat janz feines!


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

auf grund der hohen nachfrage der bericht ....also zum nachtangeln , wir waren gerade aufm boot vom leo ca 100 meter maasaufwärts ich habe meine angel in den rutenhalter aufrecht hineingestellt ,schaute mir wie immer die anderen schiffe an als der rutenhalter einen satz nach vorne machte und die rute über bord ging ca 80,-wert ,wir haben zwar versucht sie noch wieder zubekommen aber ohne erfolg,dann zum abend hin fuhren wir an einer spundwannd an um einen kollegen abzuhohlen wo sich meine angel irgendwie in der wand festhilt ich sah nur noch wie die rute langasam vom boot rutschte aber ich hinterherr ich griff sie mir wo ich leider in meinem wobbler griff und mir drei finger sehr tief einschnitt einer der drillinge riss mir den halben finger auf bis aufm knochen ,und die rute war wider weg ,dank meiner angelkameraden die alles dran gaben die angel wieder zu bekommen und glück hatten, bekamm ich meine baby wieder ,ich wurde verarztet und weiter gings zum angeln ,denn wir waren zum angeln da und nicht zum heulen ,trotz zimmlicher schmerzen wurde ich auch mit einem zander belohnt war zwar ein kleiner aber der einzigste ,einen solchen pechtag hab ich noch nie gehabt ,so nun zum lou den hab ich mit meinem bruder aus langeweile erfunden , ICH FANG MIR JETZT EINEN LOU --dann die frage was ist den ein lou -- antwort --das ist jenau so ein(er) .......... wie du ..hehe ...
alles in allem ein sehr teurer tag den ich schnell wieder vergesen will .
meinem finger gehts im momment nicht so gut ist ziemlich dick und klopft wie verückt 
aber wird schon werden 
viel spass beim lachen gruß rolf.-Krauthis7       :c


----------



## Lachsy (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Du sollst fische fangen und nicht deine Angeln versenken 
Also wird wohl oben in Wessem demnächst eine Pilkerei beginnen nach deiner Angel   
Wenn man dich schon ohne deinen Bruder auf das Wasser läßt  |supergri 
Erst drillste ein Segler, jetzt versenkste deine Angel, was kommt als nächstes? Drill mit einem Taucher oder U-Boot ?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

jaja macht euch nur lustig über mich |peinlich


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: #y 


wer den schaden hat   braucht ..............................usw



gruß brüderle


----------



## thefish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Das Leben ist so hart, so hart wird kein ......! |supergri 

Aber egal. Wir sind ja gut zu Hause angekommen!

Wann ist denn das nächste Nachtangeln geplant?

Anfang August?

Grüße


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich werde nächste woche nochmals vom ufer aus nachtangeln wenn du intresse hast sag bescheid


----------



## thefish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Interesse und Lust sicherlich, aber meine Freundin muss auch mal am Wochenende meine Gesellschaft genießen!

Ich denke Ende Juli oder Anfang August bin ich mal wieder dabei!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage, werden am We bei Regen und Nordwind (danke...) oben sein (sofern ich sie nicht doch überzeugt bekomm das dass Schwachsinn ist...)
- darf man da wild campen oder bekommen wir dann einen auf den Deckel? Danke schonmal und sorry für OT!

LG by Andy


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wo möchtest du den hin andy ????


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wildes campen darunter fällt auch  zelt ohne boden  oder schirm mit überwurf  und liege   usw   kostet dir minimal 95 € strafe wenn du kontroliert wirst 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

es sei den du würdest zb in marina oolderhuuske auf dem camping aufbauen dan darfst du auch nacht alles wie gewohnt aufbauen und in der maas nachtangeln


----------



## AngelAndy20 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wat??? ham die´n ei am wandern??? soll ich in ein erdloch verkriechen oder wie??? *hmpf

Wir wollen nach Roermond, Papiere hab ich. Sind die so pingelig oder wird das so gehandhabt wie hier mit setzkecherverbot??

Danke schonmal! Gruß by Andy


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

andy glaube mir die sind dort schlimmer selbst eine dritte rute wird schon bestraft wenn die fertig ausgepackt hinter dir liegt

aber ich bin mir auch sicher es kommt auch immer auf den kontrolör an

gruß Krauthi


ach am sonntag sind mein bruder, marcel (doc)und ich auch aufem wasser


----------



## thefish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Also ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen ein Nachtangeln an der Maas in Roermond gemacht. Dort haben viele mit einem Schirmzelt geangelt. Die habe auf dieses Schirmzelt angesprochen und sagten, dass das erlaubt sei. Selbst bei einer Kontrolle war das OK!

Ich würde es auch machen. Ohne Boden ist denke ich OK.

Dagegen ist eine dritte Angel sehr teuer!

Grüße


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wie gesagt ist immer auslegungssache des kontrolörs am vergangenden sonntag haben wir auch sehr viele gesehen die am ufer sogar mit zelten da gewesen sind 

also mir währe es zu riskant nachher noch eine dicke geldstrafe zu bekommen aber es muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden 


gruß krauthi


werde am sonntag mal eine ostseepilker in die maas tauchen vieleicht fange ich ja eine ron thompson vertikalrute


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hy eine dritte rute kostet 115,- strafe selbst wenn sie nur fertig da liegt 
ein freund musste zahlen


----------



## thefish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Und eine Rute ins Wasser fallen lassen kostet ca. 80 Euro! |supergri 

Mal was Anderes.

Ich würde gerne mal das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden!
Ein Boot mieten zum Schleppen und auch nich meine Freundin und meinen Hund mitnehmen!

Meine Frage: Wo bekomme ich ein großes Motorboot in Roermond her, also eins mit Dach und abgeschlossenem Raum!

Grüße


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Und eine Rute ins Wasser fallen lassen kostet ca. 80 Euro! |supergri
> 
> Mal was Anderes.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube da wirst du wenig glück haben es gibt noch den seebär in roermond aber der hatt auch nur nussschalen aus eisen ohne dach #c

p.s. mit abgeschlossenem raum ??? wat haste vor |kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne mal das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden!
> meine Freundin  und abgeschlossenem Raum!
> 
> Grüße


 
na na na   was hast du den da  vor


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube da wirst du wenig glück haben es gibt noch den seebär in roermond aber der hatt auch nur nussschalen aus eisen ohne dach #c


 

stimmt nicht ganz brüderle  der  hat auch ein  hausboot  was  so richtig  für mehrere leute ausgestattet ist   is aber teuer


----------



## thefish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Der abgeschlossene Raum ist für den Hund! Das ist ein Labrador und die sind ja bekannter Weise geil auf Wasser.

Außerdem wollte ich es über Nacht mieten. Hast du da eine Adresse oder Homepage?


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt nicht ganz brüderle der hat auch ein hausboot was so richtig für mehrere leute ausgestattet ist is aber teuer


 
Besserwisser :v


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

160€ pro tag


----------



## Lachsy (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

frag mal beim manfred Seidler in Hatenboer nach, der hatte immer ein kleines Böttchen , so wie du es möchtes. mit dem teil kannste auch angeln  Winni hate es sich vor jahren mal gemietet

mfg Lachsy


----------



## thefish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Manfred Seidler! Mache ich!

Aber die 160 Euro pro Tag sind ja nicht gerade wenig! Bekomme ich da noch irgendwas bei, z.B.: eine Rolex oder so?


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Klicken Sie hier: "Raubfischangeln in Roermond"

das ist die homepage   vom seidler


----------



## the doctor (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

mensch Rolf!!!!#d ...und die 2. Rute wäre auch bald weggewesen|supergri #d 
das war wirklich ein Pechtag!
hättest vielleicht die Bremse sensibeler einstellen müssen, dann hättest du den Lou bezwingen können:m


----------



## thefish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

So ein Boot hätte ich. Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine bessere Hälfte davon überzeugen, dass ein Wochenende auf dem Wasser ein erholsamer Urlaub ist!

Naja, vielleicht klappt es ja!

Drückt mir die Daumen!

Wenn das klappt fange ich bestimmt den ersten Zander meines Lebens. Und wenn nicht, dass beauftrage ich meinen Hund Hugo!

Grüße


----------



## Lachsy (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Boot hätte ich. Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine bessere Hälfte davon überzeugen, dass ein Wochenende auf dem Wasser ein erholsamer Urlaub ist!
> 
> Naja, vielleicht klappt es ja!
> 
> ...



kannst ihr erzählen wie schön mal im Ooelderplassen baden kann, natur erleben , oder einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen. Einfach weg vom altag

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

was kostet den beim seidler so ein boot?


----------



## thefish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Der Seidler wollte für ein geschlossenes Boot 90 oder 110 Euro haben!


Ich habe aber gerade für das Bootstreffen am 8.-9. Oktober ein offenes Motorboot reserviert.
Also wer noch keinen Platz hat kann sich bei mir melden. (weibliche Personen bevorzugt) |supergri 
Es kostet 50 Euro pro Tag. Also 50 Euro pro Person für 2 Tage! Ist doch OK!

Oder?

Abholen müssen wir es bei Hatenboer!
Angelhalter sind auch dabei!

Aber die werden wir wohl für das Vertikalangeln nicht brauchen. Denke ich!

Grüße!


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> mensch Rolf!!!!#d ...und die 2. Rute wäre auch bald weggewesen|supergri #d
> das war wirklich ein Pechtag!
> hättest vielleicht die Bremse sensibeler einstellen müssen, dann hättest du den Lou bezwingen können:m


 

ja der lou ,richtig schwerr den zu beangeln aber ich habe mein bestes gegeben  alles weitere sonntag


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

preislich ist das doch ok


----------



## thefish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> preislich ist das doch ok


 
Was meinst du? Das vom Seidler oder das für das BWE?

Grüße


----------



## naish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

yes. hab endlich den scheiss" wie meine mutter so schön sagt" Fischführerschien bestanden. und es geht auch ohne lehrgang )


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

herzlichen glückwunsch    was hast du den nun  fischrreischein  oder führerschein ???


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du? Das vom Seidler oder das für das BWE?
> 
> Grüße


 

beides


----------



## thefish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> ja der lou ,richtig schwerr den zu beangeln aber ich habe mein bestes gegeben alles weitere sonntag


 
Jaja, der Lou!
Das ist nicht irgendein Fisch. Der hat was auf dem Kasten. Um den zu überlisten, da braucht man Geduld und Ausdauer.
Aber vor allem braucht man Kraft!


----------



## thefish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				naish schrieb:
			
		

> yes. hab endlich den scheiss" wie meine mutter so schön sagt" Fischführerschien bestanden. und es geht auch ohne lehrgang )


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich hoffe, ich kannes dir nachmachen. Im Spetember!


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

nun mal ein anderes thema   bis zu dem treffen in roermond ist es ja noch etwas hinne 
also ist ja noch genug zeit  um andere kolgegen freunde  boardies  zu infizieren mit dabei zu sein  desto mehr teilnehmer  desto größer   der spaßfaktor


----------



## thefish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> nun mal ein anderes thema bis zu dem treffen in roermond ist es ja noch etwas hinne
> also ist ja noch genug zeit um andere kolgegen freunde boardies zu infizieren mit dabei zu sein desto mehr teilnehmer desto größer der spaßfaktor


 
Klar. Wie viele sind denn überhaupt schon def. dabei?

Hast du noch mal ein Update von deiner Liste?

Wer kommt mit?
Wer hat ein Boot?
Wer hat ein Zelt?
Wer hat ...?


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> teilnehmerliste
> 
> krauthi + boot
> krauthis 7 1 boot
> ...


 
aktueller stand

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> teilnehmerliste
> 
> krauthi + boot
> krauthis 7
> ...


 
sorry so ist der aktuelle stand


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

und dan ist ja noch die zusage das jan dibbets auch mit machen wird 


offen ist auch noch ob Clarissa+ Winni mit boot dabei sein werden ( ich hoffe es )

angelbaby mit micha + boot  werden auch  vieleicht dabei sein 


gruß Frank


----------



## thefish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Wenn das so weiter geht, muss der Campingplatz noch erweitert werden.

Ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## krauthi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

platz werden wir  aufjedenfall genug haben 

hoffe nur das uns diesmal ein besseres wetter   beschert wird


----------



## naish (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hallo,,

wo stehe ich auf der liste????bin defenitiv dabei....   

momentan noch 

naish + Boot + zelt

evtl. mein cousin  

falls er nicht mitkommt dann hab ich noch einen platz frei aufm boot.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so weiter geht, muss der Campingplatz noch erweitert werden.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt.


 
Werde mir für dieses Angeln ein Zelt von einer Kumpeline leihen, Zitat "da können sich 3 Pärchen drin amüsieren..." Also genug Platz für meinen Angelkram und mich bzw. noch ne kleine Ecke für den Phillip...:m


----------



## Lachsy (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi Frank, hi Rolf ich war mal so frei , etwas zu basteln 

http://www.roermond-bootsangeln.de.vu/

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Rotauge (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Frank, hi Rolf ich war mal so frei , etwas zu basteln
> 
> http://www.roermond-bootsangeln.de.vu/
> 
> mfg Lachsy



Watt die Hausfrauen immer für Zeit haben... :q


Haste prima gemacht  :m


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hy lachsy super gemacht  #6 ,bis auf einen fehler |gr:  es ist meine homepage -rolf- :q da frank sowas nie auf der reie bekommen würde pc anfänger |kopfkrat 

aber mein #r  super seite

gruß rolf


----------



## Lachsy (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> hy lachsy super gemacht  #6 ,bis auf einen fehler |gr:  es ist meine homepage -rolf- :q da frank sowas nie auf der reie bekommen würde pc anfänger |kopfkrat
> 
> aber mein #r  super seite
> 
> gruß rolf




Rolf habs geändert 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

jetzt find ich seite viel viel besser ,besser gehts nicht bin echt begeistert ,spitze 

gruß rolf

p.s. ich hoffe doch das ihr auch dabei seid oder ???


----------



## thefish (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Echt eine schöne Homepage. Sehr informativ. #6 

Ihr könnt die Teilnehmerliste aktuallisieren.
Habe mit Lucio ausgemacht, dass wir uns das von mir gemietete Boot teilen!

Also, weiter geht´s!

Grüße #h


----------



## Rotauge (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Echt eine schöne Homepage. Sehr informativ. #6
> 
> Ihr könnt die Teilnehmerliste aktuallisieren.
> Habe mit Lucio ausgemacht, dass wir uns das von mir gemietete Boot teilen!
> ...




Aha  #d  Dann ich bin wohl Bootlos  #c


----------



## thefish (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Aha #d Dann ich bin wohl Bootlos #c


 
Du Armer!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Du Armer!


 
Falsch verstanden glaub ich... Denke Rotauge hat bislang gedacht er sei bei dir/euch im boot, so versteh ich auch die teilnehmerliste...#c 

Melde mich schonmal ab, bin ab morgen ja bis samstag ende offen in roermond an/auf der maas#6 

Bericht kommt hier rein#h 

LG by Andy


----------



## mo jones (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ahoi
oha... dann bin ich auch bootslos ! |uhoh:
also ursprünglich wollten lucio, rotauge und ich ein boot nehmen, und zwar wollten wir uns das vom leo mieten, da wir mit den blechschüsseln vom seebär alles andere als zufrieden waren...
da aber lucio nun, ohne wenigstens bescheid zu sagen, bei thefish angeheuert hat, stehn rotauge und ich nun quasi ohne da.... 




gruß 
 mo

p.s. : korrekte seite, lachsy#6


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

was für ein durcheinander ihr solltet euch mal einig werden


----------



## thefish (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Jetzt kommt das nächste durcheinander! |kopfkrat 

Luciu hat mir erklärt, dass es wichtig ist ein Echolot zu haben!
Also habe ich mein Boot wieder abbestellt, und habe auch kein Boot.
Lucio sagte aber dann, dass ich bei ihm und mo jones mitfahren könnte!

Was denn nun? #c


----------



## Rotauge (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kommt das nächste durcheinander! |kopfkrat
> 
> Luciu hat mir erklärt, dass es wichtig ist ein Echolot zu haben!
> Also habe ich mein Boot wieder abbestellt, und habe auch kein Boot.
> ...




MannohMann, watt hat der denn geraucht?  |supergri Ich klär das mal ab!


----------



## krauthi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ne ne ne  da is man mal  etwas  arbeiten und dan soetwas  hier 

erst mal ein dickes  lob  an die superfrau Clarissa   haste  echt super hinbekommen  vielen dank

so nun zu der  bootsmisere  die hier wohl nun entstanden ist   bin eigendlich auch davon ausgegangen das  rotauge   mit mo jones und lucio wieder ein boot zusammen mieten  und zwar das vom leo ( wenns noch frei ist )
und da  the fish  sich  ja gestern  auch ein boot gemietet hat   bin ich da auch eigendlich von ausgegangen das da noch ein anderer boardie  ein platz finden wird  am besten klärt  ihr das mal per PN   und bedenkt  es sind ja auch noch andere  wie zb  mr Lepo  oder  siffcop  usw  ohne boot   und da die ja auch ein plätchen  auf einem boot haben möchten  währe es doch sinnvoll  es bei der alten besatzung zu lassen   um sich dan noch jemanden mit ins boot einzumieten 


gruß frank


----------



## Lucio (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> MannohMann, watt hat der denn geraucht?  |supergri Ich klär das mal ab!



Oh Gott, was hab ich denn hier losgetreten#c

Aaalso, geraucht hab ich nix, aber meine Mailbox raucht durch die vielen bösen PN´s

Das ist/war ein Misverständnis. Bin davon ausgegangen das Rotauge nicht kann (mein ich gelesen zu haben) und mojones nur zu 50%. Deswegen habe ich thefisch gefragt ob er noch Platz hat, und um was für ein Boot es sich handelt. Von da an hat sich alles verselbständigt|peinlich
Die Besetzung vom letzten Treffen war super und ich wollte da nichts dran ändern. Sorry wenn dieser Eindruck entstanden ist. Da Rotauge und mojones doch können, bin ich freilich bei der alten Crew dabei und werde mich ums Boot kümmern:m

@thefish:Sorry das ich abspringen muß, aber hab den Jungs schon beim letzten Treffen zugesagt. Das ich mich bei dir bzgl. des Boots gemeldet habe beruht , wie oben schon erläutert, auf einem Misverständnis. Tut mir leid, hoffe du findest noch einen Matrosen.

@all: Nochmal sorry für den Wirbel und ich hoffe jetzt ist allas geklärt.

So und jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen|splat2:


Ciao Lucio


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Lucio - ich tausche Steine gegen Bier...:m 

Aber ich freue mich schon darauf, euch auf dem Wasser zu erleben, das wird ja dann noch chaotischer als bei Phil und mir, wahrscheinlich versenkt ihr nachher noch euer Tackle......:q :q  Sorry Krauthi7.....|supergri 

Gruß Andy


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

da ich mehr als eine tackle habe kann ich noch eine paar versencken


----------



## krauthi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich versenkt ihr nachher noch euer Tackle......:q :q Sorry Krauthi7.....|supergri
> 
> Gruß Andy


 

wobei wir wieder   beim versenken sind   habe  für mein bruderherz nun eine kindersicherrung ins boot gebaut  der bekommt jetzt an jeder angel ein kleines stückchen gummischnur dran  gebunden  so das man die rute  wieder ins boot hiefen kann   sicher ist sicher     mömchte nicht den ganzen tag damit verbrigen  einer rute hinterher zufahren (suchen )



gruß  brüderle


----------



## Rotauge (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

@Lucio: Ich hoffe, das  |krach: hat dir jetzt mal gut getan 

Also ich bin zu 100% dabei.  #6


----------



## krauthi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

freut mich Rotauge   das du  wieder mit dabei sein wirst 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich freu mich auch


----------



## mo jones (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

jo 
so nach dem palaber, merke ich nebenbei noch an, dass ich auch dabei bin   |director: |supergri

gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

herzlich willkommen mo

auf das die alte truppe wieder so erfolgreich   fische fängt 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

unbedingt wird man kein Echolot brauchen. Wir haben auch vor 2 Wochen gefangen obwohl der Akku leer war. und ausserdem sind ja einige Boote auf dem Wasser die wissen wo es langgeht....
cool...das ihr das Durcheinander so vorbildlich geklärt habt


----------



## Rotauge (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

@the doctor: Chaos ist der See, in dem ich täglich schwimme und versuche den Kopf über der Wasseroberfläche zu halten. 

Super, jetzt ist wieder alles klar. Freu mich schon wieder riesig.  |supergri


----------



## svitti (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ja ja Mädels hier ist was los erlich .

Aber der 1 Bootstreffen war echt supper aber der 2 Treffen wird noch besser weil ich 
dan nämlich anfangen werde die dicken zander zu fangen .

Und an lahsy die seite was du gemacht hast echt klasse hut ab vor dir.

Aber hier bei uns ist doch richtig spitze Mädels . Fast ob wir zusammen wohnen würden macht mir risig spass erlich .

Grüß Der Zander Spetzi


----------



## krauthis7 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ja ja martin du fängst bestimmt nen zander wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm dann kannste dich mit meinem fotografieren lassen :q


----------



## krauthis7 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hier nochmals ein link vom 1. treffen mit großen bildern 

http://www.julia-krauthausen.de/html/angeln.html


----------



## thefish (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo zusammen!


Nachdem ja nun geklärt ist, dass lucio, mo und rotauge zusammen ein Boot haben, möchte ich euch bitten, mir einen Tipp zu geben, wo ich mir ein Boot leihen, bzw. vorab reservieren kann!

Vielleicht kennen die Krauthis sich ja da besser aus. :m 

Wenn ich dann ein gesacheites Boot mit Rutenhalter und Echolot habe, sage ich dann Bescheid! Es kann sich ja dann noch jemand dazu gesellen!

Grüße #h


----------



## krauthi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

das boot  vom seidler  ist doch ok , so eins  wie das vom leo  wirst du nicht mehr finden   aber wie the doctor schon sagte  ein echolot  ist nicht  unbedingt  nötig   es geht auch ohne 

oder halt ein boot vom seebär  aber das wird genau so sein wie das  vom seidler  


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

@ the fish
bis jetzt sind ja leider noch ohne 100%tige zusage  mr.Lepo und  siffcop , wenn die  nun  fest zusagen  kannst du ja mit denen zusammen ein boot mieten  


hast du eine beschreibung vom seidler bekommen was das für ein boot sein soll ???



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> oder halt ein boot vom seebär  aber das wird genau so sein wie das  vom seidler
> 
> 
> gruß Krauthi



 #t  |scardie:  lieber nicht vom Seebär


----------



## krauthis7 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

göhnt dem seebär doch den spass  #2 

der freut sich sicher wieder auf euch|director:


----------



## svitti (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja martin du fängst bestimmt nen zander wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm dann kannste dich mit meinem fotografieren lassen :q



Hi Rolf du kasper diesmal kannst du dich mit meinen Fotografieren lassen :g

Aber wir beide fahren noch Nacht angeln nach holland sage mir wann


----------



## krauthi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

pass auf  svitti   wen die fische nicht beißen versucht er sich nen lou   zu fangen  ohne rücksicht auf verluste


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hab euch ein banner gebaut  für die teilnehmer







mfg Lachsy


----------



## svitti (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> pass auf  svitti   wen die fische nicht beißen versucht er sich nen lou   zu fangen  ohne rücksicht auf verluste
> 
> 
> gruß Krauthi



Da hast du recht Frank 

Aber das mit der gummizuge für Rolfs Ruten dat ist echt ne tolle sache
#6


----------



## naish (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hey, 

klasse idee Lachsy....hoffe es funktioniert.
gruss naish marcel


----------



## thefish (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Was kostet denn so ein Boot erfahrungsgemäß pro Tag oder am Wochenende?


----------



## krauthi (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

beim seebär   pro tag 45 €   vom seidler weiß ich nicht   und andere anbieter kenne ich leider auch nicht 


gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> beim seebär   pro tag 45 €   vom seidler weiß ich nicht   und andere anbieter kenne ich leider auch nicht
> 
> 
> gruß krauthi




Keine ahnung ob er noch boote hat ich habe ein und einer währe ewentuel noch frei ihr must euch schnell entscheiden sonst habt ihr ein problemm|kopfkrat


----------



## thefish (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Was ist denn das Schlimme an den Booten vom Seebär?

Habe ich da was verpasst oder nicht mitbekommen?

Grüße#h


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

die sind inordnung nur das sie aus metal sind ,meiner meinung nach besser alls garkeins oder ???


----------



## svitti (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> die sind inordnung nur das sie aus metal sind ,meiner meinung nach besser alls garkeins oder ???




Dier boote von seebähr sind ok


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

So, wie besprochen kommt jetzt hier Offtopic mein Bericht vom Angeln rein...:m 

Waren von Freitag 18 Uhr bis gestern um 14 Uhr an der Maas rund um Roermond, leider haben wir das Boot nicht genutzt, da es Freitag regnete und gestern - lief wegen Kaiserwetter eh nichts.... 

Naja, nachdem wir an der Landzunge des Hafens von Roermond aufgebaut hatten (wo Phillips Eltern einen Nobel-Kreuzer liegen haben...) kam nach ganzen 5 Minuten der Hafenmeister und hat uns weggejagt...
Nach ein wenig suche sind wir schließlich auf ein Privatgrundstück gelangt, welches nicht abgeschlossen war und da haben wir dann geangelt.... und gezeltet! Hatten und vorher bei ein paar anderen Anglern erkundigt, wo man das darf - nirgendwo!#q 

Naja, schnell ein paar Köfis gefangen und gegen 20 Uhr piepste meine Wurmrute auf Grund 3-4 mal, Anhieb und charakteristisches Schlagen... kann doch nich sein... Doch, Aal! am hellichten Tag...#c |supergri  ein schöner 70er.
Um 22:45 guckten wir 3 auf Phils Pose, die mit einem Köfi über der ersten Kante schwebte - zack! Weg! schnur lief wie wild und ein kurzer Drill brachte einen 62er Zander, das fing ja gut an! Dannach war wegen dem Chaos erstmal Ruhe, aber um 1 wurde den 2 kalt sodass sie im Zelt verschwanden "um sich mal kurz aufzuwärmen" - sie sind dann eingepennt, genau wie ich gegen ca. 2 Uhr - ohne Schlafsack draußen auf der Liege...#d  Gegen 3 Uhr wurde ich von einer Sms wach, feucht, kalt und todmüde, sodass ich mich blitzartig ins Zelt verkrümelt habe ohne die Pieper laut zu machen - machte nichts, bis 8 Uhr morgens hatte nichts getan, genau wie bei dem folgenden Spinnfischen, das wir auch nachher noch im Hafen praktiziert haben.
Von dem "Aufpasser" dieses Grundstücks, der uns 2mal angesprochen hat wurden wir toleriert, bekamen aber den Hinweis das nächste mal wäre ein schloss auf dem tor und wir müßten schleppen...

So, schnell noch meine bilder rein, es kommen noch mehr, die sind aber von Andreas und die habe ich noch nicht... 

Gruss Andy

PS: Kann mir jemand einen Campingplatz nennen, wo ich angeln und campen kann, ohne terrorisiert zu werden und wo es evtl. noch Fische gibt? Sonst war das meine erste und letzte Holland-Angelkarte....#c


----------



## thefish (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Jaja, die Landzunge am Hafen Hatenbour ist seit diesem Jahr abgeschlossen. Vielen Dank auch an die Russen an dieser Stelle. :v 

Man was war das letztes Jahr noch schön dort.

Zum Angeln: Hut ab, am Tag diese beiden Fische.

Zum Boot für das BWE: Ich werde beim Seebär dann eins mieten. Wer will mitmachen? Kann mir jemand die Nummer geben?

Grüße


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich glaube wir waren nicht in dem hafen, thefish... muss aber mal phillip fragen.
letztendlich waren wir in einer renaturierten kiesgrube oder so.

Hier der link zu den anderen pics (nix dolles) http://www.pixum.de/members/andreasberghoefer/?act=a_view&album=1781487&cart=2&i_pos=57&ktw=4655cedc3234317647a5c59630967692


----------



## naish (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, die Landzunge am Hafen Hatenbour ist seit diesem Jahr abgeschlossen. Vielen Dank auch an die Russen an dieser Stelle. :v
> 
> Man was war das letztes Jahr noch schön dort.
> 
> ...


 

jo ist handy



0651316818


----------



## the doctor (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube wir waren nicht in dem hafen, thefish... muss aber mal phillip fragen.
> letztendlich waren wir in einer renaturierten kiesgrube oder so.
> 
> Hier der link zu den anderen pics (nix dolles) http://www.pixum.de/members/andreasberghoefer/?act=a_view&album=1781487&cart=2&i_pos=57&ktw=4655cedc3234317647a5c59630967692


 

Tolle Pics....
Das ist bei Maasbracht.
Das Gewässer war vor 2 Jahren noch frei beangelbar, aber nun nicht mehr....An der Landzunge habe ich vor 2 oder 3 Jahren an einem Morgen jede Menge Barsche und nen Hecht gefangen....
schau mal in der Karte, da wo das Gewässer rot gestrichelt ist zwischen Ohe en Laak  und Maasbracht


----------



## krauthi (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

das ist die nummer vom seebär

*Tel.:*

 
*+31 651 31 68 18*
*+49 202 7478272*
*+49 202 7478271*


----------



## krauthi (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

so jungs da wir ja heute schon mal fürs bootstreffen trainieren waren würde ich sagen es hat mal wieder viel spaß gemacht resultat des tages the doctor eine zander  

rolf nur einen lou |supergri 

und ich mal wieder einen schönen hecht   


aber ansonsten hat sich leider nichts mehr getan  aber wir hatten viel  spaß

zwei mal durch die schleuse  , auf den wellen der großen pötte geritten
naja    rolf hat einen     wobbler verloren  ( wahr bestimmt der Lou )
 marcel meinte  mit seinen socken mal auf einen wobbler zu treten  und ich habe mir tierisch die  arme verbannt ( zu viel sonne )

 mal sehen wann wir wieder ins traningslager  fahren   


gruß krauthi 


fotos  folgen  vom  Doc


----------



## the doctor (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> so jungs da wir ja heute schon mal fürs bootstreffen trainieren waren würde ich sagen es hat mal wieder viel spaß gemacht resultat des tages the doctor eine zander
> 
> rolf nur einen lou |supergri
> 
> ...


 

und hier sind die Bilder........bin gespannt was im Herbst geht(muss mal die Metermarke knacken:m )


----------



## thefish (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Schön, dass ihr so fleißig seid. |bla: 

Ich werde mal dann ein Boot beim Seebären morgen reservieren gehen. Also, wenn jemand noch einen Platz sucht, melden! :v 

Wie sieht es denn mit Donnerstag abend aus? Ich würde gerne vom Ufer aus so von 20-2 Uhr angeln. Hat jemand Lust mit eine gute Stelle zu zeigen? :m 

Meldet euch, Grüße |wavey:


----------



## krauthi (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

melde dich mal bei rolf  der möchte  auch nächste woche nachtangeln gehen 


gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> und hier sind die Bilder........bin gespannt was im Herbst geht(muss mal die Metermarke knacken:m )




Super mädels Frank du must ja ein guten bildbearbeitungs softwahre haben das ist ja das gleiche hecht wie letztens bei bootreffen1


----------



## Mr. Lepo (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hoi Jungens,
na da habt ihr ja wieder zwei schöne Fische aus dem Wasser gezogen.... Glückwunsch euch beiden!!
Und Rolf gratuliere ich zum Lou die gibt es ja in jedem Gewässer *sfg*


----------



## krauthi (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ne ne martin das ist wieder ein anderer


----------



## svitti (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ne ne martin das ist wieder ein anderer




Den hast du bestimmt tresiert 

Rolf fängt nur den lou

Marcel Hat sein Zander auch tresiert 


Ja mädels so geht das aber nicht


----------



## Mr. Lepo (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

@svitti
ich glaube wenn ich beim nächsten Treffen frei habe dann hänge ich mir nen Zettel am Haken wo drauf steht ...... am anderen Ende dieses gebindes steht Krauthi   dann sind die Fische irritiert und beissen auch bei mir :g   :m


----------



## krauthi (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

das nenne ich dan irreführung und vortäuschung falscher tatsachen   

aber die idee hat was


----------



## svitti (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> @svitti
> ich glaube wenn ich beim nächsten Treffen frei habe dann hänge ich mir nen Zettel am Haken wo drauf steht ...... am anderen Ende dieses gebindes steht Krauthi   dann sind die Fische irritiert und beissen auch bei mir :g   :m



@Mr.Lepo 

Erstmal Hallo .

Ja das mache ich auch dan kannst du kucken wie die beiden eine andere tresur art bei den fischen durch führen


----------



## Mr. Lepo (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> das nenne ich dan irreführung und vortäuschung falscher tatsachen
> 
> aber die idee hat was


 
deshalb verzichte ich ja dann auf jegliche Köder füt altersschwache Barsche bzw. Zander
lasse ich dann noch ne lesebrille mit runter |supergri |supergri


----------



## krauthi (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich gönne jedem der teilnimmt am treffen einen größeren fisch   als das was ich vieleicht fangen werde ( wenn ich überhaupt was fangen sollte  )


----------



## svitti (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> deshalb verzichte ich ja dann auf jegliche Köder füt altersschwache Barsche bzw. Zander
> lasse ich dann noch ne lesebrille mit runter |supergri |supergri





Das ist ne gute idee was meinst du was wir geld sparen und mit krauthis
ist dan ende die fangen nur grün zeug oder alte schuhe oder nur lou.

Also Krauthis das wars mit den erfolgen ich und Mr.Lepo haben eure triks 
endeckt das wars .ab heute nur Lou sonst garnichts|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey: bye bye 
Also neue Zander und Hecht Spetzts Svitti und Mr.Lepo


----------



## svitti (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ich gönne jedem der teilnimmt am treffen einen größeren fisch als das was ich vieleicht fangen werde ( wenn ich überhaupt was fangen sollte )



Ja Ja das hette ich jetzt auch geschrieben Frank


----------



## Mr. Lepo (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ich gönne jedem der teilnimmt am treffen einen größeren fisch als das was ich vieleicht fangen werde ( wenn ich überhaupt was fangen sollte )


 
Frank das glaube ich dir..... als Angler weiss man das net ein Tag wie der andere ist..... heute so Morgen so. Wer weiss das schon und wenn alles so einfach wäre dann gäbe es nichts mehr zu fischen.  #c


----------



## svitti (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo nicht sauer sein war doch nur spass


----------



## krauthi (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

quatsch martin  das weiß ich doch#6 




gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ich gönne jedem der teilnimmt am treffen einen größeren fisch als das was ich vieleicht fangen werde ( wenn ich überhaupt was fangen sollte )


 
Danke:m :m :m #6


----------



## svitti (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> quatsch martin  das weiß ich doch#6
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann istja gut


----------



## svitti (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo Marcel danke für dein eintrag in meinen gästebuch der zander kommt noch versprochen


----------



## thefish (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

So, ich habe gerade beim Seebär ein Boot reserviert!

Wer Interesse hat, kann sich also noch beteiligen.

Grüße #h


----------



## krauthi (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

somit sind  dan die beiden stahlboote  vom seebär vergeben 

@ the fish     wirst dein boot schon noch voll bekommen 



gruß krauthi


----------



## philg (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi Andy sehe gerade du bist online.. nee wir waren nicht in dem Hafen, wir waren daneben in der Kiesgrube. Da ist an den Rändern alles schön dicht bewachsen, stehendes Gewässer also optimale foraussetzungen für Zander, Aal, und noch so einige..
Hätte nicht gedacht das der 62`Zander auf nen toten Köfi in 1,50m tiefe drangeht.
Naja so kann man sich täuschen.

Herzliche Grüße an alle 

Philippe


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Na vor allen Dingen wimmelt es da nur so von Kleinfischen, deswegen müßten eigentlich wie im Hafen dort auch Barsche rauben, aber gesehen hab ich keine.... Naja, ich bin mit meiner Grundmontage ja schön auf die Nase gefallen... Aber ich hätte im Leben nicht gedacht, dass der Zander ausgerechnet da auftaucht, wo wir unmittelbar daneben sitzen, die solln doch so vorsichtig sein. Habe schonmal überlegt viell. hat er das Futter gerochen und weiss aus Erfahrung, dass da meistens was zu holen gibt...

--- ist aber offtopic hier ---

So, Früshtück "Kaffee & Kippe"

LG by Andy


----------



## philg (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hehe, dein super Anlock-Futter... kann allerdings sein, aber was war da denn schon so großartiges drin das da die Zander verrückt werden ? 
Typisches Frühstück..

LG phil


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Du Vollei...:q 

Die Zander interessieren sich doch nich für die Futterpartikel, die sehen die wahrscheinlich nich mal - ich mein die wissen wenn das Zeug im Wasser ist, dass dann Köfis da sind... und da muss er wohl über deinen gestolpert sein...#h 

Gruß Andy


----------



## philg (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

haha.. gestolpert.. joo.. bist du eigentlich nicht im büro ? 
Der Zander hatte einfach nur Hunger...

LG Phil


----------



## thefish (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> somit sind dan die beiden stahlboote vom seebär vergeben
> 
> @ the fish wirst dein boot schon noch voll bekommen
> 
> ...


 
Hoffentlich ist da ne Kelle bei zum Schüppen!

Das scheinen ja Boote zu sein vom Seebär. Sind das Ableger von der Titanic?

Grüße#h


----------



## svitti (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich ist da ne Kelle bei zum Schüppen!
> 
> Das scheinen ja Boote zu sein vom Seebär. Sind das Ableger von der Titanic?
> 
> Grüße#h




Die boote sind doch garnicht so schlimm auf jedenfahl kamm ich immer wieder zurück


----------



## krauthi (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				philg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Andy sehe gerade du bist online.. nee wir waren nicht in dem Hafen, wir waren daneben in der Kiesgrube. Da ist an den Rändern alles schön dicht bewachsen, stehendes Gewässer also optimale foraussetzungen für Zander, Aal, und noch so einige..
> Hätte nicht gedacht das der 62`Zander auf nen toten Köfi in 1,50m tiefe drangeht.
> Naja so kann man sich täuschen.
> 
> ...


 

hallo philippe
 herzlich willkommen   im board und natürlich auch beim bootstreffen  


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich ist da ne Kelle bei zum Schüppen!
> 
> Das scheinen ja Boote zu sein vom Seebär. Sind das Ableger von der Titanic?
> 
> Grüße#h


 
naja  die schönsten sindse nit aber erfüllen voll ihre funktion  und haben auch das sturmwetter  beim letzten treffen überlebt  ohne das jemand abgesoffen ist 


gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> naja die schönsten sindse nit aber erfüllen voll ihre funktion und haben auch das sturmwetter beim letzten treffen überlebt ohne das jemand abgesoffen ist
> 
> 
> gruß krauthi



Das kannst du laut Sagen das wahren wellen  aber wir sind am boot geblieben:q


----------



## krauthis7 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hy ich war gestern nacht nochmals in wessem mit sohn und Thefish - Torsten , geangeln haben wir von 16 - 1 uhr gefangen hab ich 2 schöne Zander und sohn 1 rotauge :q ,Torsten mit sehr viel anstrengung leider wieder kein zander ( NUR EINEN LOU )aber der wird schon noch kommen .:q  Übung macht den meister #6 

aber alles in allem ein angenehmer abend -jederzeit wieder - :m


----------



## thefish (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Danke für deine aufmunternden Worte. Am Samstag, wenn meine bessere Hälfte mitkommt, klappt das schon.

Hoffentlich!

Grüße #h


----------



## thefish (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> hy ich war gestern nacht nochmals in wessem mit sohn und Thefish - Torsten , geangeln haben wir von 16 - 1 uhr gefangen hab ich 2 schöne Zander und sohn 1 rotauge :q ,Torsten mit sehr viel anstrengung leider wieder kein zander ( NUR EINEN LOU )aber der wird schon noch kommen .:q  Übung macht den meister #6
> 
> aber alles in allem ein angenehmer abend -jederzeit wieder - :m


 
Achso, ich werde mit "h" geschrieben! :r


----------



## krauthis7 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, ich werde mit "h" geschrieben! :r


 
alles klar torsten mit H -Thorsten #h


----------



## svitti (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ja ja rolf du hast immer glück mein freund aber nähste woche sommstag geht es klar oder


----------



## krauthis7 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wie gesagt ich rufe dich vorherr an


----------



## krauthi (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hab da eben was erfahren 

unmittelbar kurz vor unserem treffen hat ja jemand geburtstag

oh oh dat wird teuer :q :q :q  werde mein boot extra dafür mit  bunten lampions bestücken 




gruß krauthi|wavey:


----------



## naish (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

sagt mal jungs,

wir sind ja morgen bis sonntag mit dem boot in roermond unterwegs. kann man dort irgendwo anlegen an der maas fürs nachtangeln??? was würde die schleuse kosten???

gruss naish marcel


----------



## krauthi (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

die schleuse ist kostenlos  nachtangeln  darfste ja nur auf der maas selber  festmachen ist so ne sache  wenn so ein großer pott vorbei kommt   muss du schon schnell flexibel sein 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> hab da eben was erfahren
> 
> unmittelbar kurz vor unserem treffen hat ja jemand geburtstag
> 
> ...


 
na wer ist den der glückliche ?????  #c


----------



## krauthi (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

na soll ich dat mal verraten ????


er hat am sonntag keinen lou  sondern ein zander gefangen   na hats klick gemacht ????


----------



## the doctor (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

das ist aber toll das du an mich denkst Frank!#6 :q 
jo....am 3.10. werde ich 21

und wehe das Boot ist nicht geschmückt:q


----------



## thefish (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Also ich finde, da ist eine Runde angesagt.

Kennst du Veltins?

Grüße#h


----------



## the doctor (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde, da ist eine Runde angesagt.
> 
> Kennst du Veltins?
> 
> Grüße#h


 
Veltins????????:v datt ekels Bier:q :q :q 
Ich bringnen Kasten Bitburger mit....ist schmackhafter#6 :q


----------



## thefish (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Veltins????????:v datt ekels Bier:q :q :q
> Ich bringnen Kasten Bitburger mit....ist schmackhafter#6 :q


 
.... das ist doch das Bier, wo man beim Kauf eines Kastens eine Packung Kopfschmerztabletten umsonst bekommt. Oder? :q 

Naja, hauptsache Pils. Der Durst hilft da denke ich schon mit, das Bitburger runter zu bekommen!  

Grüße #h


----------



## krauthi (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

keine bange  thorsten   bier wird genug vorhanden sein   habe auch noch ein  5 literfäßchen im keller ( warsteiner )


gruß frank


----------



## krauthis7 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hy leute war wieder mal nachtangeln ohne erfolg :c hatte zwar 2 bisse aber nur kanz kurze zupper ,
BIN ZUM 1. MAL KONTROLIERT worden mein schwager kam uns besuchen meinte ich schau  mal wie der bladedancer ( meine angel ) funktioniert also 3. rutte  ,einmal im wasser gelassen und schon standen sie mit 3 mann hinter uns ich hatte alle papiere dabei er hatt gar keine ,nach einiger diskusion meinte ein poliz  es würde ca.35,- kosten ein etwas teurer besuch ,aber auf frischer tat ertappt |uhoh: datt macht der NIE mehr #d ....

so wie ich gehört habe hatt  thefish auch seinen 1. Zander gelandet ....

thorsten , marcel,dietmar ich warte auf euren bericht |kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

immer diese schwarzangler:m


----------



## krauthis7 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

du sagst es brüderli  :q


----------



## the doctor (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Watt fürn Bericht...#c ;+ :q 

Haben auch nichts gefangen, aber ich hatte auch jede Menge Zupfer auf Köfi.
Einmal kurz gezogen...dann wieder nichts! Mal neu eingeworfen...5min später wieder Zupfer#d  Was war das bloss? Hab ich  noch nie so extrem gehabt!


----------



## the doctor (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Rolf: hast du jetzt doch ne zweite Frau?


----------



## krauthis7 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

neeee das war meine mutter die da noch mit war die wollte auch nochmal die natur genissen


----------



## krauthis7 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Watt fürn Bericht...#c ;+ :q
> 
> Haben auch nichts gefangen, aber ich hatte auch jede Menge Zupfer auf Köfi.
> Einmal kurz gezogen...dann wieder nichts! Mal neu eingeworfen...5min später wieder Zupfer#d  Was war das bloss? Hab ich noch nie so extrem gehabt!


 

dat war bestimmt ein LOU die machen dat oft  :m


----------



## the doctor (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Keine Ahnung was das war#c 

Erst hatte ich auf der Feederrute mit Maden 3 Abrisse des Vorfaches....dann zweimal Biss auf Köfi am Schwimmer, direkt am Ufer bei der Brut...und ab Abends dann nochmal 3 oder 4 Bisse auf Köfi am Grund....
Dietmar hatte die ganze Nacht eine Posenrute mit Maden draussen..die Maden waren  heute morgen noch frisch!


----------



## krauthis7 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

auch nit schlescht ich hatte auch nacherr mit pose und köfi einen biss, pose ist ca.4 meter unter wasser gefahren und nix mehr ,


----------



## krauthis7 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

denke mal das waren barsche


----------



## Mr. Lepo (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> thorsten , marcel,dietmar ich warte auf euren bericht |kopfkrat


 
Ja dann folgt jetzt mal mein Bericht zum Wochenende!!

....Es war ein schönes Wochenende am Wasser mit viel Mücken und sonstiges Kleingetrier. 
Die Nacht war lau und es gab keine besonderen Vorkommnisse |supergri |supergri 

Bis denne


Gruß Lepo


----------



## krauthis7 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

schade dietmar aber mir gings genau so ,beim nächsten mal fangen wir dafür etwas mehr  :q  |rolleyes


----------



## the doctor (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

So...hab mal einen Thread geöffnet....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=820548#post820548


----------



## Mr. Lepo (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hoi Marcel,
ich war heute wieder mit dem Boot unterwegs und hab wieder einige Barsche um die 25 - 30 cm überlistet.
Als ich dann das Boot aus dem Wasser holte gab es so ca. fünf Meter hinter mir nen gewaltigen platsch 
im Wasser als ich mich umdrehte war nur noch ein riesiger Wasserschwall zu sehen.


----------



## the doctor (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi Marcel,
> ich war heute wieder mit dem Boot unterwegs und hab wieder einige Barsche um die 25 - 30 cm überlistet.
> Als ich dann das Boot aus dem Wasser holte gab es so ca. fünf Meter hinter mir nen gewaltigen platsch
> im Wasser als ich mich umdrehte war nur noch ein riesiger Wasserschwall zu sehen.


 
tja...da hat sich wohl einer von dir verabschiedet....
Coool, das es mit den Barschen klappt#6


----------



## Mr. Lepo (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> tja...da hat sich wohl einer von dir verabschiedet....
> Coool, das es mit den Barschen klappt#6


 
joa hab mich auch gefreut, nu weiss ich das sie da sind auch in XXL Format.  |supergri 
Werde aber beim nächstenmal gleich an der Slippe ne Rute mit Köfi rauslegen vielleicht 
kann ich ja den Schuppenträger überzeugen das er sich per Hand bzw. Flossenschlag 
bei mir zu verabschieden hat |supergri |supergri


----------



## krauthi (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

teilnehmerliste ( aktueller stande 20.07 )

krauthi + boot
krauthis 7 
the doctor

lucio + boot ( gemietet )
mo jones 
rotauge

svitti ( boot gemietet )
svitti´s vater 
svitti´s kumpel

vertikal (50%) + boot
gerd ( 50%) 
jürgen (50%)

angelandy20+ boot vom kumpel 
phillipe 1 boot

thefish boot gemietet ( 1 platz frei )
mr.lepo ( 50 %)


he ad + 2 kumpels ( zu 90 % )
siff-cop(50%)

naish+boot (+cousin)+ 1 zelt (eventuell ein platz frei )

krauthi
krauthis7 1 zelt

thefish 1 zelt


svitti
vater
kumpel 1 zelt

vertikal
gerd
jürgen 1 zelt

lucio 
mo jones
rotauge 1 zelt


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hy ich war gestern abend nochmals in wessem habe 6 stunden geangelt und wieder einen Zander von ca.75 cm gefangen ,sohnemann hatt eine riesen brasse gefangen und war extrem Happy ,wieder ein super angelabend ,irgend wie muss mann sich ja die zeit bis zum bootstreffen vertreiben ,leider hab ich keine fotos da meine camera defekt ist ...

gruß rolf


----------



## thefish (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> hy ich war gestern abend nochmals in wessem habe 6 stunden geangelt und wieder einen Zander von ca.75 cm gefangen ,sohnemann hatt eine riesen brasse gefangen und war extrem Happy ,wieder ein super angelabend ,irgend wie muss mann sich ja die zeit bis zum bootstreffen vertreiben ,leider hab ich keine fotos da meine camera defekt ist ...
> 
> gruß rolf


 
Glückwunsch! Werde Sonntag abend mal wieder nach Wessem oder nach Roermond fahren. Danke, dass du mir den 1,20m Zander drinn gelassen hast!

Grüße


----------



## he_ad (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi alle ! 
ich habe da mal ne Frage ? bzw 2  
1 kann man noch mitmachen?
2 Was wird einen das kosten ?
wäre nett wen ich ne Antwort bekommen würde


----------



## krauthi (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hi   he ad

natürlich kannst du noch gerne mitmachen  da noch plätze im boot frei sind 
kosten wird dir das   so ca 20 €  fürs  zelten kurtaxe und startgeb.(preis für den größten fisch )
 noch dazu kommen wird dan halt nur  die kosten  der bootsmiete aber das müsstet du dan mit der person abklähren   bei dem du mitfahren könntest da ich nicht weiß  was die  für einen endpreis  fürs bootmieten bezahlen werden 
eine preisliche auflistung  habe ich ja nun schon im tread drinnen wo du dir dan genau ausrechnen kannst was es genau kosten würde 

also wenn du dabei sein möchtest  dan melde dich   gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

bis zu dem treffen in roermond ist es ja noch etwas hinne 
also ist ja noch genug zeit um andere kolegen ,freunde, boardies zu infizieren mit dabei zu sein desto mehr teilnehmer desto größer der spaßfaktor


gruß krauthi


----------



## NilsS (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Moin moin, wie ist eigentlich die Sliprampe da in Oolderhuske ? Ist die relativ gleichmässig oder gibts da unter Wasser irgendwo ne Kante ? Ich war gestern hier an einer in Bornheim-Hersel und da war ne Kannte ... übel übel ... jetzt weiss ich wie verbrannte Kupplung riecht :-(((

Grüsse, Nils.


----------



## svitti (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> hy ich war gestern abend nochmals in wessem habe 6 stunden geangelt und wieder einen Zander von ca.75 cm gefangen ,sohnemann hatt eine riesen brasse gefangen und war extrem Happy ,wieder ein super angelabend ,irgend wie muss mann sich ja die zeit bis zum bootstreffen vertreiben ,leider hab ich keine fotos da meine camera defekt ist ...
> 
> gruß rolf



Hallo Rolf so ab heute hast du angelverbot sonst fange ich nie ein zander 
Super für euch beide aber die brassen lasse sie bitte für unsere rusische kolegen Danke


----------



## krauthis7 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hy switti du wirst auch noch deinen zander fangen du weist doch auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein korn  |supergri  |supergri #h


----------



## Lachsy (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin, wie ist eigentlich die Sliprampe da in Oolderhuske ? Ist die relativ gleichmässig oder gibts da unter Wasser irgendwo ne Kante ? Ich war gestern hier an einer in Bornheim-Hersel und da war ne Kannte ... übel übel ... jetzt weiss ich wie verbrannte Kupplung riecht :-(((
> 
> Grüsse, Nils.



moin Nils, die slippe ist eine der besten slippen die ich kennengelernt habe. nicht zu steil, da läßt sich sogar unser KK560 super slippen.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## thefish (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rolf so ab heute hast du angelverbot sonst fange ich nie ein zander
> Super für euch beide aber die brassen lasse sie bitte für unsere rusische kolegen Danke


 
Kopf hoch, selbst ich habe letze Woche einen Zander gefangen!


----------



## krauthis7 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

na das ist doch der beweiss ,mit dem korn und dem huhn oder =????


----------



## thefish (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> na das ist doch der beweiss ,mit dem korn und dem huhn oder =????


 
Werd´ nicht frech.

Sonst fange ich dir nie mehr eine Angel! :m


----------



## svitti (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Kopf hoch, selbst ich habe letze Woche einen Zander gefangen!



Ja super ist doch gut ja sicher werde ich noch ein fangen


----------



## svitti (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> hy switti du wirst auch noch deinen zander fangen du weist doch auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein korn  |supergri  |supergri #h





Na klar rolf spätenstens in oktober wenn ich den preis gewinne|laola:


----------



## krauthis7 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

das wär ja was gleich beim ersten zander den größten fangen aber ich gönn es dir gruß rolf


----------



## the doctor (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo...

Habe von Angelkollegen aus meinem Verein erfahren das letztes Wochenende insgesamt ca. 500 Bußzetel an Angler verteilt wurden sind, welche sich nicht an Regeln gehalten haben!!!!!!!!!

erschütternd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krauthi (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wer sich nicht an regeln hält   sollte  auch eine strafe aufgebrummt bekommen  klaro  das den holländern   das alles  zur weißglut bringt  wenn man sieht was da im moment wieder abgeht  (campen  grillen saufen  usw )

 wer sich an die regeln hält braucht auch nichts zu befürchten



gurß krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hoi, 
das Thema hatten wir hier auch schon .... ist einfach nur zum :v was manche Zeitgenossen so am Wasser ablassen.


----------



## krauthi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

krauthi + boot
krauthis 7 
the doctor

lucio + boot ( gemietet )
mo jones 
rotauge

svitti ( boot gemietet )
svitti´s vater 
svitti´s kumpel

vertikal (50%) + boot
gerd ( 50%) 
jürgen (50%)

angelandy20+ boot vom kumpel 
phillipe 1 boot

thefish boot gemietet ( 1 platz frei )
mr.lepo ( 50 %)


he ad + 2 kumpels ( zu 90 % )
siff-cop(50%)

naish+boot (+cousin)+ 1 zelt (eventuell ein platz frei )

krauthi
krauthis7 1 zelt

thefish 1 zelt


svitti
vater
kumpel 1 zelt

vertikal
gerd
jürgen 1 zelt

lucio 
mo jones
rotauge 1 zelt


 neuester stand  25.07.

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

so  jungs  bin einen schritt weiter gegangen

habe   mich mal nach sponsoren   für unser treffen umgeschaut  und habe auch schon eine  zusage bekommen  das wir   mit sachpreisen unterstütz werden (1,2 und dritter platz ) aber  näheres dazu  gebe ich erst später bekannt  da ich das noch abklären muss wegen werbung  usw 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

nicht schlecht  #6


----------



## krauthi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

also der erste sponsor steht fest VIELEN DANK 

angel-aose =Ich schick euch ein paar Predatek Wobbler und schau mal was ich da noch so übrig habe



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wouw  ich bin platt 
habe soeben die zusage  von Honeybee  bekommen  das sie uns einen preis stiften wird 

vielen dank

Eine Rute Quantum Hypercast Softlure in 2,70m Wurfgewicht : 40-70g 
Teile: 2 
Transportlänge: 1,35m 
Gewicht: 220g 

Und dann werde ich Euch noch ein kleines Ködersortiment komplett mit Jigköpfen zusammen stellen. Vielleicht werden es auch 2....muss ich mal sehen


----------



## the doctor (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wow!!!!!!besten Dank!""!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Rotauge (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Krauthi, mit wem hast du denn die vielen Links in deiner Signatur abgesprochen  |kopfkrat


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, das ich mich jetzt erst melde...(musste noch mein Berichtsheft fertig schreiben.. )
> 
> Der Termin ist Super!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



So endlich ...
wenn es dabei bleibt bin ich gerne dabei mit EUCH!!!

PS:Krauthi...Mach doch in der  ersten  Seite  mal  sowas wie  nee Teilnehmerliste dazu...|kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

sicher bleibt es so   freut mich das du dabei sein wirst 
teilnehmerliste   gibt es doch und  wird von mir immer wieder aktualesiert  

zumal  auf der homepage  vom bootstreffen auch noch mal eine teilnehmerliste mit drinne ist 

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hallo hechtthunder schön das du dabei bist wird bestimmt ein riesen spass machen mit sovielen kollegen #6


----------



## krauthi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

teilnehmerliste ( aktueller stande 28,07 )

krauthi + boot
krauthis 7 
the doctor

lucio + boot ( gemietet )
mo jones 
rotauge

svitti ( boot gemietet )
svitti´s vater 
svitti´s kumpel

vertikal (50%) + boot
gerd ( 50%) 
jürgen (50%)

angelandy20+ boot vom kumpel 
phillipe 1 boot

thefish boot gemietet ( 1 platz frei )
mr.lepo ( 50 %)
hechthunter21

he ad + 2 kumpels ( zu 90 % )
siff-cop(50%)
Tobias22
naish+boot (+cousin)+ 1 zelt (eventuell ein platz frei )

krauthi
krauthis7 1 zelt

thefish 1 zelt


svitti
vater
kumpel 1 zelt

vertikal
gerd
jürgen 1 zelt

lucio 
mo jones
rotauge 1 zelt


habe nun auch noch mal eine teilnehmerliste auf die erste seite reingestellt


gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo hechtthunter herzlich wilkomen am board bei uns und frank das mit den sponsoren echt klasse danke auch an den sponsoren von meine seite.

Ich glaube ein besseren boots treffen giebt es nicht .


----------



## krauthi (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

und wieder haben wir eine sponsor für sachpreise hinzu gewonnen vielen dank an 

*fishingworld24*


*zitat *
_*Wir stellen eine Auswahl von verschiedenen Gummiködern zusammen z.B. von Mann´s,ShadXpert,Profi Blinker.*_
_*Dazu noch ein paar Jig-Köpfe.*_


_*viele dank*_


----------



## krauthi (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wahsinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


 habe eben ein riesen großes  packet  von der angel-domaene bekommen (vielen dank )


jungs ihr könnt euch  auf tolle sachpreise freuen

  der Größte gefangen Hecht Zander Barsch bekommen je einen hauptpreis  und  die anderen sachpreise   werden unter allen teilnehmern  verlost ( ich denke  das ist fair so )

gruß krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Die webseite wird ja immer voller  :q 

Wenn was wichtiges auf die webseite soll bzw fehlt, meldet es mir. (muss ja mein   pommes mit frikandel spezial erarbeiten  :q  :q  :q )

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

sicher mach ich doch gerne  die große pommes special mit frikadel special ist dir doch schon sicher #6 


gruß krauthi


----------



## he_ad (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich sehe schon das werden 2 richtig lustige Tage


----------



## krauthi (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

der spaßfaktor steht an erster stelle  und ist ein wichtiger bestandteil   bei so einem treffen 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hab die seite geändert, bitte mal testen ob alles geht 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## svitti (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> hab die seite geändert, bitte mal testen ob alles geht
> 
> mfg Lachsy



Hallo Clarisa die seite hast du prima gemacht :m


----------



## sturmboot_hawk (2. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo Kollegen,



erst einmal meinen Respekt zur Organisation eines solchen Bootsanglertreffens. Ich finde die Idee grundsätzlich super und Ihr habt damit auch die Möglichkeit, entscheidend zur Verbesserung des Image deutscher Angler in den Niederlanden beizutragen. Das ist auch mein Anliegen und das einiger Bootsangler die das von Euch in Anschein genommene Gewässer so als Art „Heimgewässer“ bezeichnen würden. Wir sind allesamt leidenschaftliche Raubfischangler die catch & release betreiben.



Das Ansehen von uns deutschen Anglern in den Niederlanden ist ja nicht gerade das Beste und wir müssen alle mithelfen dieses zu verbessern! Immer wieder wird auf den niederländischen Internetseiten von den dort stattfindenden Schlachtfesten der ausländischen Angler berichtet. Die allgemein bekannten Gesetze und ungeschriebenen Gesetze zum Catch & Release, werden halt leider immer noch nicht von Allen angewendet!

Sicherlich, wegen  der  Mitnahme des ersten Zanders bzw. wegen der Mitnahme von dem ein oder anderen Küchenfisch wird Niemand was sagen.



Aber gut, ich schweife vom Thema ein wenig ab, zurück zu Eurem Treffen.



Wie wollt Ihr das denn nun z.B. mit Eurem geplanten Wettangeln halten? Muss jeder Fisch geschädelt werden um von einer Jury vermessen zu werden oder reicht Euch ein Bild und das Wort unter Kammeraden ? Das währe schön und lobenswert und würde sicherlich, auch  von  dem teilnehmenden Profi Guide, begrüßt. Ich denke, die ortsansässigen niederländischen und deutschen Bootsangler werden sich eh mal blicken lassen um Euch mal persönlich kennen zu lernen.



Es währe äußerst lobenswert, wenn dieses Treffen zur Verbesserung des Image deutscher Angler durchgeführt würde! #6 #6 #6 #6 



Denkt daran, wir sind dort alle nur Gäste und haben uns dementsprechend zu verhalten!



So, ich wünsche Euch allen ein tolles Treffen mit vielen dicken Fischen und viel Spass



Grüße



Sturmboot_Hawk



C & R



Nicht reden, machen !


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi sturmboot_hawk!

Wie auf irgendeiner der vorigen seite erwähnt (habe leider keine zeit zu suchen...) reicht das wort der im boot befindlichen angler.
Es wird nicht gewogen, sondern gemessen, evtl. ein bild gemacht, dann kommt der fisch zurück.

Auch wir wollen in ein paar Jahren dort noch angeln, von daher verhalten wir uns entsprechend!

Gruß by Andy


----------



## Rotauge (2. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Genau wie es Andy beschreibt, so ist es  :m 

Aber gegen den einen oder den anderen Küchenzander ist wirklich nichts einzuwenden. Habe meinen ersten Zander auch zurückgesetzt.


----------



## the doctor (2. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

test.-..............


----------



## the doctor (2. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ok....klappt wieder....konnte mehrere Male nicht antworten, und 2 mal neu geschrieben

@Sturmboot:
Hast du nicht Lust auch zu kommen?

Natürlich wird es selbstverständlich sein sich in Holland zu benehmen.....
Es ist auch kein Wettfischen, sondern nur ein gemeinsames angeln, wo vielleicht der ein oder andere gefangene Fisch zur sinnvollen Verwertung mitgenommen wird.....


----------



## krauthi (2. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

sooooooooooo bin auch mal wieder zurück  aus holland

@ sturmboot hawk

erst mal vielen dank für die  lobesworte   der organisation wegen 

es ist wie  eben schon angesprochen  ja kein wettangeln  und es wird auch kein fisch sterben müssen nur  weil er damit   in die wertung   der sachpreise kommt  das wort eines kolegen reicht vollkommen aus und es sind ja auch immer mehrere kumpels  auf einem boot so das die auch  diese bezeugen können 
da habe ich vollstes vertrauen  drinn das  da alles  mit rechten dingen ablaufen wird 
fangen vermessen  vieleicht noch ein foto  und ab zurück wieder ins wasser 
wenn jetzt natürlich einer sagt   ich habe   für zuhause einen zander geplant   ist es doch ok wenn er ihn mitnehmen möchte   aber ansonsten  werden wir versuchen uns  von der besten seite her zu zeigen  was wir aber eigendlich immer machen wenn wir  unserem gemeinsamen hobby nachgehen 
 ich gehe mal davon aus das jeder   teilnehmer sich schon riesig freut   auf das treffen  und wie gesagt der spaßfaktor steht an erster stelle    und natürlich auch  respekt  vor dem   tier  

würden uns  freuen  wenn noch kolegen   dazu kommen würden  die das genau so sehen wie wir  


gruß krauthi


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wie gesagt bin zu 99 % dabei & freue mich ...!
Wer war nochmal der jenige bei dem MY SELF im Boot mitfahren durfte...?!


----------



## krauthi (2. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

da ja noch etwas zeit ist bis zum bootstreffen ist haben ja noch einige boarder hier die möglichkeit mit einzusteigen

als anmeldeschluss gebe ich mal den 18 september aus da ich ja noch bei marina oolderhuuske die anzahl der zelt plätze durchgeben muss 

deshalb noch mal die bitte wer nun bei wehm im zelt schläft bzw ein zelt mitbringt und noch ein platz frei hat 



da wir ja auch vorhaben an dem ersten abend gemeinsam zu grillen ( fleisch rbingt jeder selber mit ) bitte ich euch mir mitzuteilen wer nun was mitbringt 

ich werde stiften 
5 L faßbier (warsteiner)
nudelsalat 
klapptisch


es fehlen zb noch 
grill´s
tische
pavelion 
usw 


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (3. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich bringe nen Kasten Bitburger und Stangenbrot mit
Übernachten werde ich in meinem Zelt, allerdings ist für eine 2. Person wenig Platz#c


----------



## krauthi (3. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

habe nun die erste seite auf dem aktuellen stand gebracht 



gruß krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (3. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich machet mir mal einfach 

Ich bring die Grillkohle mit.


----------



## krauthi (3. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

nach einem netten gespräch mit dem bootsverleih Seidler 

*habe ich gute neuigkeiten für die boardies die noch kein boot haben *
*und zwar sind dort drei aluboote anzumieten kostenpunkt zwischen 40-50 € pro tag *
*mit führerscheinfreien motor und er wird uns noch bei den sachpreisen unterstützen *
*dafür schon mal vielen dank*
*ein boot kann problemlos mit drei personen besetzt werden so das die kosten des anmietens sich noch in grenzen halten *


*gruß krauthi*


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hey Mädels


wer hat denn noch kein Boot, so wie ich?
Ich würde ein solches Boot wie im vorherigen Thraed beschrieben mit jemandem zusammen mieten. Es kann gut sein das mein Bruder auch dabei ist muß ich aber noch mal afchecken. Also meldet Euch.


----------



## krauthi (3. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hallo siff-cop
habe dir gerade per PN  mitgeteilt wer noch ohne boot ist 

gruß krauthi


----------



## naish (3. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

jo,

die boote habe ich schon live gesehen vom seidler. klasse dinger. kann man nur empfehlen....

gruss naish


----------



## krauthi (3. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

teilnehmerliste ( aktueller stande 03.08 )

krauthi + boot
krauthis 7 
the doctor

lucio + boot ( gemietet )
mo jones 
rotauge

svitti ( boot gemietet )
svitti´s vater 
svitti´s kumpel

vertikal (50%) + boot
gerd ( 50%) 
jürgen (50%)

angelandy20+ boot vom kumpel 
phillipe 1 boot

thefish boot gemietet 
kumpel vom the fish
stefan ( kumpel von lucio)


mr.lepo ( 50 %)

he ad + 2 kumpels ( zu 90 % )
siff-cop(50%)
Tobias 22 
naish+boot (+cousin)+ 1 zelt (eventuell ein platz frei )
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
krauthi
krauthis7 1 zelt

thefish 1 zelt
the doctor 1 zelt 

svitti
vater
kumpel 1 zelt

vertikal
gerd
jürgen 1 zelt

lucio 
mo jones
rotauge 1 zelt


tobias22 1 zelt
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

auflistung der sachen die mitgebracht werden :
1x nudelsalat
1x 5 liter fass warsteiner
1x klapptisch
1x stangenbrot
1x kiste bitburger 
1x holzkohle 


gruß krauthi


----------



## thefish (4. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich stifte eine Packung leckere Bratwürste aus der Metro und ein 5 Liter Fässchen Pils! OK?


----------



## krauthi (4. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

alles ok thorsten 

auf das wir VOLL (gefuttert ) uns  den großen fischen wittmen können


gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (4. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi mädels ich pringe kasten Veltins und ein Grill
Vater Pringt Holzkohle und 3 Fladenbrote


----------



## krauthi (4. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ok martin wird notiert

 **  WER HAT DEN EINEN PAVELLION ????  (3x3 oder 3x6 m )

ODER KANN EINEN BESORGEN ?????




gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (4. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Wir bauen uns einfach einen aus ner Plane und Banksticks:m 
Irgendwie wird das schon klappen...
Ach....Andy hat glaube ich einen


----------



## krauthis7 (5. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich werde einen grill und einen gurkensalat mitbringen gruß rolf


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Mahlzeit!

Pavilloin 3x3 Meter hab ich, muss ich allerdings mal Probe-aufbauen, da er zuletzt vor 4 Jahren stand und ich nicht weiss, wies mit dem aussieht|kopfkrat , gebe nächste woche bescheid!

Gruß Andy

PS: Wenn das klappt - der hat 2 Seitenteile soweit ich weiss, schützt aber nicht sonderlich gut gegen Regen!!!#d


----------



## thefish (5. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Wenn das Wochenende nicht geil wird, welches dann?

Fische
Bier
Essen

Alles da!


----------



## krauthis7 (5. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

du sagst es


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wochenende nicht geil wird, welches dann?
> 
> Fische
> Bier
> ...


 
Dag men heeren

ja wenn das so ist kann man bei mir die 50% weg machen und ne 100% hin machen.
Bin dabei und werde mir mit Tobias22 ein Boot mieten. Und viehleicht ist mein Bruder auch dabei. Der hat sich gestern auch mal hier im AB angemeldet: 
*l.siff* 

Also bis densen


----------



## krauthi (5. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

alles klaro #6 


@ siff.cop dan gehe ich mal davon aus das du mit deinem bruder auch in einem zelt übernachten wirst|kopfkrat 

habt ihr das boot  den nun  angemietet????


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (6. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

haben wieder eine zusage bekommen zwecks sachpreis und zwar (zitat)

Sehr geehrter Herr Krauthausen,

gerne beteiligen wir uns an Ihrer Tombola. Wir wären bereit, eine Rolle zu
spenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Angelcenter Lurup




gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (6. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo mädels ich bin wieder von pannhel zurück und mus mal was los werden habe ein zander 70 cm gefangen und ein brassen der hat seine freicheit bekommen aber der zander muss in küche bilder volgen auf meine homepage .


----------



## krauthi (6. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

|schild-g 

klasse  martin  dan weißt du ja nu wie es geht(woher er das wohl weiß|kopfkrat )  

der erste ist immer der schwierigste      also nun bist du ja im training und im oktober  gehts dan richtig los 

viel erfolg weiterhin 


gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (6. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> |schild-g
> 
> klasse  martin  dan weißt du ja nu wie es geht(woher er das wohl weiß|kopfkrat )
> 
> ...



Bis oktober  ist ja noch was hin habe noch genuck zeit zu lernen


----------



## krauthis7 (6. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mädels ich bin wieder von pannhel zurück und mus mal was los werden habe ein zander 70 cm gefangen und ein brassen der hat seine freicheit bekommen aber der zander muss in küche bilder volgen auf meine homepage .


 


|schild-g zu deinem ersten Zander ,siste es klapt doch mit dem bilden huhn und dem korn :m 

gruß rolf


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

teilnehmerliste ( aktueller stande 11,08 )

krauthi + boot
krauthis 7 
the doctor

lucio + boot ( gemietet )
mo jones 
rotauge

svitti ( boot gemietet )
svitti´s vater 
svitti´s kumpel

vertikal (50%) + boot
gerd ( 50%) 
jürgen (50%)

angelandy20+ boot vom kumpel 
phillipe 1 boot

thefish boot gemietet 
kumpel vom the fish
stefan ( kumpel von lucio)

Winni
Clarissa + boot ( 99% )


mr.lepo ( 50 %)

he ad + 2 kumpels ( zu 90 % )1boot gemietet ?


siff-cop 1 boot gemietet ?
Tobias 22 
I-siff 

naish+boot (+cousin)+ 1 zelt (eventuell ein platz frei )
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
krauthi
krauthis7 1 zelt

thefish 1 zelt
the doctor 1 zelt 

svitti
vater
kumpel 1 zelt

vertikal
gerd
jürgen 1 zelt

lucio 
mo jones
rotauge 1 zelt


tobias22 1 zelt


siff-cop
i.siff 1 zelt
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

auflistung der sachen die mitgebracht werden grillfleisch bringt jeder selber mit )
1x nudelsalat
1x 5 liter fass warsteiner
1x klapptisch
1x stangenbrot
1x kiste bitburger 
1x holzkohle 
1x 5L pils vom fass
1xbratwürste (gestiftet)
1x kiste veltins
1x grill
1x holzkohle
3x fladenbrote 
1x grill
1xgurkensalat
1xpavillion 



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Vielen dank an 

Angelcenter Lurup 

die uns eine Browning syntec Tr 350 rolle gestiftet haben 


gruß krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Auch von mir schonmal ein *dickes Dankeschön *an alle, die etwas gestiftet haben!!!!!#6  Ist ja echt Wahnsinn....:m 

@ Krauthi: habe eben Stangen sortiert, leider habe ich keine Aufbauanleitung mit den Stückzahlen, daher werd ich das Gerödel morgen mal vom Speicher in den Garten tragen und das Gerüst mal aufbauen, mim Auto dagegenfahren und wenns dann noch steht dann sag ich dir guten Gewissens, das ichs mitbring!
Brauchen wir noch einen Grill? Alternativ ne Kiste Pils?
Ich bring ne Kaffeekanne mit (und Filter, Kaffeemehl und so) - schließlich wollt ihr verrückten ja bestimmt um 6 Uhr aufstehen oder...:q #h 

Gruß  Andy


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wolltest du um 6 uhr alleine frühstücken  oder uns den kaffee  ans wasser bringen ???
grill und bier  ist immer gut   also alles mitbringen was ins auto passt



gruß krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> wolltest du um 6 uhr alleine frühstücken oder uns den kaffee ans wasser bringen ???


 
Mach mir nich die Eier ans wackeln....|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 

Meine normale Angel-aufsteh-uhrzeit ist 6 - aber um 180Grad gewendet...:m


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

keine panik :q :q :q 



geangelt wird nach dem aufstehen
und da es im oktober  morgens wieder etwas länger dunkel ist  dürfte das  so mit deiner angelanfangszeit schon passen 



gruß frank


----------



## the doctor (11. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich schlafe auf ne Luftmatratze auf dem Wasser.....muss ja am Fisch sein:m


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

denk dran marcel  zander haben mächtige stacheln   da kann es  schnell mal zischhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh machen 



gruß frank


----------



## the doctor (11. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

oder et kütt ene Lou:q 

Ein grosses Dankeschön für die gestifteten Preise #6 #6 #6 
Ist ja fast wie Weihnachten:m


----------



## vertikal (11. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi Frank,

ist das Foto von deinem Nymphenhecht angekommen? Zeig den staunenden Kameraden mal, dass du Hechte in jedem Gewässer und unter allen erdenklichen Umständen - wenn es sein muss, sogar auf Nymphen fängst!!!

Gruß, Frank


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

kommt noch frank  muss es erst bei meinem bruder verkleinern  da mein bildbearbeitungsprogramm  sich verabschiedet hat 

aber  das bild vom riesenhecht  aus dem sauerland  wird noch kommen 



gruß frank


----------



## the doctor (11. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

und....wie klein war denn überhaupt der Hecht?:m 

Will das Foto sehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hier ist das sauerlandmonster


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Das bild ich schick - meine Mitazubine würde sagen: Pornooooo! :m


----------



## krauthis7 (11. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist das sauerlandmonster


 

der ist aber süß gibst den auch etwas größer :q  :q


----------



## marca (12. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi krauthi,
so muss das sein;einfach mal mit lockerer Fluppe vom Riesenfisch ablenken.
Cool!
Haste dir das vielleicht irgendwo abgeschaut??
Ich bin heute mit lucio und dem mo am Wasser, hat keiner Lust dazu zu kommen?
Also quasi ein kleines Holland-AB-Treffen.


----------



## mo jones (12. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hoi ! 
wie rolf schon sagte : " süß..." :q
aber du bist ja sowieso hecht verwöhnt


gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthis7 (12. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hy mo ,du sagst es ,es geht doch nichts über einen fisch der mit kraft kämpft oder ??


----------



## krauthis7 (12. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlafe auf ne Luftmatratze auf dem Wasser.....muss ja am Fisch sein:m


 

dat sinse die süchtigen


----------



## mo jones (12. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

auf jeden fall ! 
aber ich denk ma der hat bestimmt auch mit all seiner kraft gekämpft, aber gegen son prachtburschen  wie frank|supergri, hatte der wohl null chance gehabt.


----------



## krauthi (12. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Und wir haben wieder einen der unser treffen unterstützt und dafür natürlich unseren herzlichsten dank verdient 






(zitat) Ich würde im Juni/Juli 2006 ein geführte Bootsangeltour auf dem Rursee im Gesamtwert von 85,--€ spendieren.
Gruss Helmut






na jungs dat is doch wat feines#6 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (12. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

bin sprachlos   #t


----------



## svitti (12. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> bin sprachlos   #t




Hi mädels was machen die angler so .
Wer noch kein fisch gefangen hat oder kein riesen das frag mich ich zeige euch wie das geht :g


Na ja noch ne woche und dann werde ich ein par o Rata fangen vieleicht auch tunfisch wenn es da mit den boot klapt aufjeden fall werde ich es fotorafieren wenn ich was fange.

Ein großen dank auch von mir an die viele sponsoren die uns unterstützen echt ne gute sache auch was der frank da geleistet hat mit den Sponsoren .

Ich kann nicht mähr warten Mädels#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## AngelAndy20 (13. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> (zitat) Ich würde im Juni/Juli 2006 ein geführte Bootsangeltour auf dem Rursee im Gesamtwert von 85,--€ spendieren.
> Gruss Helmut
> 
> www.Pike-Attack.de


 
AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Tut mir leid Jungs, bislang hab ich das ja eher familiär gesehen, mit Angeln als Nebensache...:m 
Aber jetzt werde ich leider den 1,30m LOU fangen müssen, damit ich endlich mal erfahre wie man an meinem see fische fängt - als Entschädigung koch ich auch den kaffee.....:g 

Gruß Andy


----------



## krauthi (13. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

habe ich doch gewusst das ich damit  das tierrrrrrrrrrrr in dir   wecken werde  

naja  jeder hat die chance   einen dieser tollen preise zu gewinnen und für einen 1,30 lou
gibts was ganz besonderes 


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (13. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh da werde ich aber auch ganz schön ungeduldig
Danke Helmut!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 #6 #6


----------



## krauthi (13. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

da haben wir wieder eine firma die uns unterstützt



*Angeldirekt*
 

​​​

vielen dank


gruß krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (14. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Krauthi - ich weiss ja nicht wie du das machst, dass alle uns etwas stiften - aber ich könnte auch noch ein Auto brauchen...:m 


Finds echt klasse wie du dich hier reinhängst!!! Danke schonmal!#6


----------



## krauthi (14. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

tja andy die bedingungen der sponsoren kennst du ja noch nicht 



habe den firmen zugesagt ein gruppennacktfoto |supergri |supergri |supergri von uns allen  nach dem treffen ins board/net  zu stellen 

** ob clarissa und eifelforelle da wohl mitmachen werden ?????



gruß krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (14. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> tja andy die bedingungen der sponsoren kennst du ja noch nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



frank, sei artig, die homepage ist schneller gelöscht als du sehen kannst  :q 

wenn jemand bilder macht bin ich dat . aber ich dachte ihr wolltet alle die maas durchschwimmen.......von oolderhuske zum Ooelderplassen. und als gewicht hängt hinter euch unser boot dran . so jetzt kannste dir dat überlegen mit den bildern  :q  :q  :q  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (14. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

neeeeeeeeee im oktober  in der maas schwimmen !!!!

dan doch lieber ein gruppenfoto  mit kleidung und zufriedenen gesichtern 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (14. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

teilnehmerliste ( aktueller stande 14.08 )

krauthi + boot
krauthis 7 
the doctor

lucio + boot ( gemietet )
mo jones 
rotauge

svitti ( boot gemietet )
svitti´s vater 
svitti´s kumpel

vertikal (50%) + boot
gerd ( 50%) 
jürgen (50%)

angelandy20+ boot vom kumpel 
phillipe 1 boot

thefish boot gemietet 
kumpel vom the fish
stefan ( kumpel von lucio)

Winni
Clarissa + boot ( 99% )


mr.lepo ( 50 %)

he ad + 2 kumpels ( zu 90 % )1boot gemietet ?


siff-cop 1 boot gemietet ?
Tobias 22 
I-siff 

naish+boot (+cousin)+ 1 zelt (eventuell ein platz frei )
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
krauthi
krauthis7 1 zelt

thefish 1 zelt
the doctor 1 zelt 

svitti
vater
kumpel 1 zelt

vertikal
gerd
jürgen 1 zelt

lucio 
mo jones
rotauge 1 zelt


tobias22 1 zelt


siff-cop
i.siff 1 zelt
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

auflistung der sachen die mitgebracht werden grillfleisch bringt jeder selber mit )
1x nudelsalat
1x 5 liter fass warsteiner
1x klapptisch
1x stangenbrot
1x kiste bitburger 
1x holzkohle 
1x 5L pils vom fass
1xbratwürste (gestiftet)
1x kiste veltins
1x grill
1x holzkohle
3x fladenbrote 
1x grill
1xgurkensalat
1xpavillion 



Ablauf der zwei tage:

bis 9 uhr treffen auf dem parkplatz der marina olderhuuske nach dem dan alle formalitäten geklährt sind gehts dan ab zur slippanlage und das angeln kann beginnen
so gegen 12 uhr wieder eintreffen am hafen von marina oolderhuuske um dan gemeinsam die zelte aufzubauen und um vieleicht eine kleinigkeit zu essen 
danach kann wieder geangelt werden so lange wie jeder möchte 
zum abend hin dan gemeinsames grillen und klönen
am darauf folgenden morgen kann jeder so früh auf´s wasser wie er möchte 
und um dan um 11.30 wieder im hafen anzulegen und um dan die fangerfolge zu berichten (evemtuell foto) demnach werden dan die sachpreise vergeben und die anschließenden verlosung kann beginnen 
danach müssen wir dan die zeltwiese räumen können aber dann noch bis abend hin angeln (wer möchte ) ich hoffe es sagt jedem so zu und für änderungen bin ich ja noch gerne bereit 

gruß krauthi


----------



## thefish (15. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ist doch ein netter Ablauf.

Freue mich schon auf das WE.

Bis bald! #h 



Noch mal ein Kompliment an den Verantstalter! Die Preise, die du da anschleppst sind echt klasse ! ! ! ! ! #r


----------



## krauthis7 (15. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

|birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday: 



Alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünscht dein Brüderle -- Krauthis7  


|laola: |laola:


----------



## svitti (16. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich Wünsche dir auch Alles gute zum Geburtstag Alles Alles Gute

Martin|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## Siff-Cop (16. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hey Jungens#h #h 

wollte nur mal beschied geben das das mit dem Boot geklapt hat wir:
Siff-Cop, Tobias 22, l-siff , haben jetzt ein Boot am 8./9. Okt.#6 



ich freu mich.
Bis densen.


----------



## svitti (16. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> hey Jungens#h #h
> 
> wollte nur mal beschied geben das das mit dem Boot geklapt hat wir:
> Siff-Cop, Tobias 22, l-siff , haben jetzt ein Boot am 8./9. Okt.#6
> ...



Ist doch klasse .

:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## krauthi (16. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

alles klaro  dirk   

also jungs  es  sind dan noch zwei boote beim seidler  anzumieten 


gruß krauthi


----------



## naish (16. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

jo dann von mir auch mal nachträglich alles gute|birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday: 



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> |birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krauthi (16. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

danke danke|rotwerden 

zur feier des gestrigen tages kann ich euch auch einen neuen sponsor mitteilen 

angelsport-gruppen


dafür schon mal vielen dank


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (16. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Auch nochmal alles gute zum Geburtstag Frank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#h #h #h #6 

Ps: bin Samstag mit Vertikal auf der Sorpe


----------



## krauthi (16. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

danke marcel

mach dich auf einen tollen see gefaßt  macht riesig spaß dort zu angeln   und frank  wird dir schon zeigen wie man dort angelt   

wünsche euch ein dickes petri  und schöne swetter 


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (16. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

danke!!!!

wie viele Renken hattet ihr denn insgesamt gefangen?


----------



## krauthi (16. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

insgesamt ca 30 st

letztes wochenende hatte frank und gerd jeder ca 20 st

gruß frank


----------



## the doctor (16. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

heftig....#6 #6


----------



## marca (17. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi Frank,
auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!


----------



## krauthi (17. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hallo jungs hier kommt der nächste Hammer#6 

habe heute post von Jan Dibbets bekommen  (zitat)


Hallo Frank,
mein preis wird ein tag angeln sein auf einer der beste gewasser von 
Holland.
Dieser tag wird im oktober stattfinden um die beste voraussichten zu haben.
An diesen tag trage ich alle kosten allerdingss auch fur das essen und die 
verpflegung.


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (17. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

und hier ist noch ein neuer sponsor

*Leo´s Angelmarkt*


*vielen dank*


*gruß krauthi*


----------



## the doctor (17. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Willst du nicht langsam mal aufhören? Die Preise bekommen wir doch niemals alle unter:m


----------



## krauthi (17. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich habe mir doch schon extra für´s wochenende eine 7,5 t bestellt um alles nach roermond zubekommen   


gruß krauthi


----------



## PetriHelix (17. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Alles was ihr nicht loswerden könnt bei mir abladen


----------



## AngelAndy20 (17. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Krauthi, eins schwör ich dir - wenn wir mal in konkurrienden Firmen arbeiten, kündige ich... Das will ich mir nicht antuen, kannst du mir mal sagen wie du das machst???

Aber egal, ich finds super von Dir!!! echt stark!!!#6 #6 #6


----------



## svitti (17. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

So männer ich bin ab morgen 3 wochen weck ich wünsche euch gute angel tage und sage bis dahin .


----------



## krauthi (18. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

schönen urlaub martin|wavey: 




gruß krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi Jungs! Ich würde hier nicht so ein Offtopic reinsetzen, wenns nicht wichtig wär, also mach ichs wenigstens kurz:


Wir (Phillip und ich) wollen nächstes Wochenende nochmal ne Hollandtour machen, an die Maas bei Roermond. Nur sind wir stellentechnisch aufgeschmissen, kann mir da jemand helfen??? wenn ja dann wohl hier...

Wir bräuchten was, wo man sich hinsetzen kann (am besten natürlich etwas mehr Platz...), wo man nicht direkt sichtbar ist (weil wir zelten und schlafen wollen!) - und es sollte natürlich eventuell noch fische geben, aber das ist nich sooooo wichtig....:m 
Einen Trolley hätt ich auch - aber ich würd gern angeln und mich nicht als Marathonläufer trimmen...

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Optimal wäre in der Umgebung von Roermond, weil Phillip sich da auskennt - geht aber auch woanders. Ich kenne mich da nullo aus #c 

Bitte helft mir und @ Krauthi nochmal sorry dass ich deinen thread dafür missbrauche, vielleicht können wirs ja auch so machen, dass wir alles übrige per PN bequatschen, dann bleibts hier bei einem OT-Posting.#6 

Und vielen vielen vielen Dank im vorraus!|wavey: 

Gruß by andy


----------



## krauthis7 (18. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hy angelandy empfehlen kann ich dir den nederwert kanal dort gibts 2 brücken an der 1 zur maas soltest du dich halten sehr schönes angelgebiet mit viel fisch gruß krauthis7


----------



## krauthi (18. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

habe neuigkeiten  für euch

es gibt mitlerweile einige  holländische kolegen die ein auge auf uns geworfen haben  was ich ja auch gut verstehen kann

deshalb noch mal´s meine bitte 
da wir verantwortungs bewußte angler sind  steht dieses wochenende   unter  der  überschrift C&R so wie es  fast alle in holland machen  
da wir uns dort als gäste verhalten  sehe ich als selbstverständlich an und ich hoffe das   wir im nachinein auch als gern gesehene  gäste wieder kommen dürfen 

also jungs lasst uns den holländischen kolegen mal zeigen   das nicht alle deutsche angler  gleich alles abschlachten   was am haken hängt 


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (18. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Da hab ich keine Probleme mit Frank!!!!!
Hab meinen gesammten Fisch fast wieder(auch in Germany) zurückgesetzt....
Bekomme ab und zu aber wohl mal Lust auf Fisch und muss ihn mir dann kaufen, da ich, wenn ich Fisch brauche, ihn leider nicht fange:m 

Du weisst doch noch garnicht, ob wir an dem Wochenende überhaupt etwas fangen#c :m 
Ich mach uns Mut!!!#6 :m #6 :m |supergri


----------



## Siff-Cop (19. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

@Krauthi

lade die Jungens doch zum Bootstreffen ein. Dann sehen wsie das wir "huere Prüße" garnicht so schlimm sind.
Und wir können viehleicht ein paar nette Angelkolegen kenne klernen.

Zu denn ganzen Preisen erst mal #6 .
Aber ich denke da müßen wir noch ein paar weitere Wettkämpfe einrichten wie: wer schläft am Meisten, wer am wenigsten, wer hat die meisten Hänger, wer isst am meisten, wer braucht den wenigsten Sprit usw usw usw.

oder wer soll denn so viel Fisch fangen.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (19. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> wer schläft am Meisten


 
Das brauchen wir nicht austragen, dass gewinn ich spielend!!!:m 
Ich kenne auch noch einen Gewinner: Wer hat das meiste Tackle mit? Marcel...:m


----------



## BSZocher (19. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> habe neuigkeiten  für euch
> 
> es gibt mitlerweile einige  holländische kolegen die ein auge auf uns geworfen haben  was ich ja auch gut verstehen kann
> 
> ...



Hi Leute
Erstmal Glückwunsch zur tollen Organisation des Treffens.

Ein von mir geführtes Gespräch vor wenigen Tagen veranlasst mich, mich hier kurz zu Wort zu melden.

Ich wurde in einer Marina in Roermond von einem holländischen Angelkollegen auf euer Treffen hin angesprochen. 
Ob ich die Leute (Teilnehmer eures Treffens) evtl. kenne oder wisse wer das so wäre. Die nicht geringe Teilnehmerzahl, wie jetzt auch zu gewinnende Preise machen die holländischen Kollegen etwas "nervös".
Man kann es ihnen nicht verdenken, wenn man sich vor Augen hält, in wie weit es mache "Angler" in und um Roermond getrieben haben. Kofferräume voll Zander, Wiesen voll mit Brassen die in der Sonne trocknen usw.
Jan Dibbets wird euch einiges dazu erzählen können.

Ihr seht also, daß eurer Treffen nicht unbemerkt geblieben und bleiben wird.
Ich selbst angel gern in Roermond und Umgebung und möchte dies auch noch lange tun.
Ich bitte euch nicht zu vergessen, daß wir dort alle GÄSTE sind.

So nun wünsche ich euch viel Spaß bei eurem Treffen.

P.S.: C+R nicht nur am Wochenende das ist ein Volltime-Job!


----------



## Siff-Cop (19. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: C+R nicht nur am Wochenende das ist ein Volltime-Job!


 
So is et!!!!!!

und wird auch so gemacht.


----------



## Lachsy (19. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> Kofferräume voll Zander, Wiesen voll mit Brassen die in der Sonne trocknen usw.
> Jan Dibbets wird euch einiges dazu erzählen können.



hat er uns schon erzählt, da wir ihn öfters in Roermond getroffen haben. zum anderen sind die meisten von uns keine kochpottangler. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## BSZocher (19. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> ......zum anderen sind die meisten von uns keine kochpottangler.....
> 
> mfg Lachsy




Wir sprechen ja auch nicht vom "Weizen"


----------



## the doctor (19. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sprechen ja auch nicht vom "Weizen"


 
Ist zwar nett, das es immer so viele Tips zum C&R gibt.
Ich denke es ist doch selbstverständlich, dass wir Fische an einem solchen Tage wieder zurücksetzen!!!!
Wie gesagt,....Ich nehme ab und zu mal einen Fisch mit und das bleibt auch so, denn ob ich den ein oder anderen gefangenen Fisch zum Verzehr mitnehme, macht ja auch nicht die Wurst fett.Ich realese aber auch liebend gerne.
Die Holländer sind ein noch friedliches und teils nettes Volk. Ich will mich mit denen überhaupt nicht in die Haare kriegen, aber manchmal wird ein bisschen zu viel Wirbel um den Fisch gemacht!
Was ja eigentlich nicht schlecht ist,......aber das schlimme an der Sache ist, dass alles auf uns Deutsche geschoben wird!!!!!!!!!!!!!
und gutes  wurde uns , soweit bekannt, noch nie angesehen!


----------



## the doctor (19. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

.....die Preise,wie man sie immer nennen mag, sind nur nebensächlich!!!!!!!!!!
Erst der Fisch, dann die Hege und Pflege und zu guter letzt die Preise um eine tolle Erinnerung im späteren Leben zu haben


----------



## krauthi (19. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das brauchen wir nicht austragen, dass gewinn ich spielend!!!:m
> Ich kenne auch noch einen Gewinner: Wer hat das meiste Tackle mit? Marcel...:m


 
ob er das wohl gewinnen wird ????  habe eigendlich auch immer  meine komplette ausrüstung mit (22 ruten )


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (19. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

und nun noch mal  die sache C&R 

ich denke  es ist oft genug erwähnt worden und wir wissen  das unsere holländischen kolegen ein auge auf uns geworfen haben   und das ist ja auch gut so   
sie werden sehen  das wir   genau so wie sie selber  das C&R  achten und auch anwenden  so wie wir es  immer machen 
würde mich freuen wenn die jenigen  die uns als schlechte angler abstempeln an diesem wochenende  auch da sein könnten um  sich selbst ein bild davon zu machen das wir genau das gegenteil davon sind  und  das sie vieleicht mal ein anderes bild von uns deutschen  zu sehen bekommen 
und das die freundschaft zwischen deutschen und holländern  funktionieren kann sieht man  daran das jan Dibbets uns beistehen wird  

gruß krauthi


----------



## thefish (20. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> und nun noch mal die sache C&R
> 
> ich denke es ist oft genug erwähnt worden und wir wissen das unsere holländischen kolegen ein auge auf uns geworfen haben und das ist ja auch gut so
> sie werden sehen das wir genau so wie sie selber das C&R achten und auch anwenden so wie wir es immer machen
> ...


 
GENAU!


----------



## Lachsy (20. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

die Niederländer mögen auch bitte nicht alle Gastangler über einen kamm scheren. Es gibt solche und solche. 

Das es zur Zeit in Roermond was Zander angeht nicht so läuft wie wir "alle" uns es wünschen, liegt nicht an uns deutschen. Wir wären ja blöd uns das "wasser abzugraben". wir wollen alle das die Maas und auch die Maasseen , ein gutes Gewässer bleibt, und das auf zeit.

Wenn jetzt jemand ein "Zander" mitnimmt um ihn zu verwerten ist ja nix dagegen zu sagen. hier werden keine Massen mitgenommen. Ausserdem wird sich wohl jeder auch an die 2 zander pro tag halten. Obwohl vieleicht einer mal mitgenommen wird, wenn überhaupt.

Hechte gehn bei mir aus prinzip wieder in ihr element zurück. Möge es sein wie es ist, wir werden das Gewässer bewahren, so das wir alle , (niederländer wie deutsche) uns auf langer sicht an diesem gewässer erfreuen können.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (22. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

nun ja hier haben wir wieder eine firma die uns unterstützen wird 

vielen dank an 


angel-discount24



gruß krauthi


----------



## mo jones (23. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

jo nabend ! #h
muss ich ja ma jetzt ma sagen ...
echt geil wie du das alles organisierst  #6
und dann noch das ganze mit den sponsoren #r#r#r

ich freu mich schon so richtig |laola: auf das treffen, mit fisch oder ohne, das wird auf jeden fall ein riesen spaß 


gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (24. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

heute ist ein karton voll mit wobblern ,blinkern,spinnern und gummifische angekommen dafür noch mals vielen dank an  angel-discount24


----------



## krauthi (25. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

seite 1 ist nun auf den aktuellen stand 


gruß krauthi


----------



## Wedaufischer (25. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Sieht doch gut aus, die Seite 1.  #6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Also Franky, den Pavillion hatten wir ja jetzt mal klar - aber der eine grill - bin das ich? weil ich bring ja auch einen mit...#h 

Gruß Andy


----------



## krauthis7 (26. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hy neee ein grill bring ich mit !!!


----------



## Rotauge (26. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

So, an dieser Stelle muss ich unseren Krauthi hier mal ganz besonders loben. Du organisierst das hier einfach super! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ich freu mich schon riesig  |wavey:


----------



## krauthi (26. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

|rotwerden danke danke  

mach ich doch gerne für euch 

wenn im nachhinein alle zufrieden sind  und beim gruppenfoto alle ein lächeln  zeigen  

weiß ich das ich alles richtig gemacht habe 


gruß krauthi


----------



## thefish (27. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo!


Von mir auch ein RIESENLOB an die ORGIES! #6 

Ein Tipp von mir: Kannst du hinter die Mitbringsel und Spenden die Namen schreiben? Dann kommen viele Fragen erst gar nicht auf.

Keine Kritik, sondern nur eine Hilfestellung. OK?

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## krauthi (27. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich habe es mal auf seite 1 geändert 

ps.ein paar salate   könnten noch gebraucht werden bei der personenanzahl



gruß krauthi


----------



## mo jones (27. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ahoi ! |wavey:

zum thema c&r wollt ich nur sagen, dass das schon veraltet ist . bei unserem letzten bootstrip http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58739 haben wir b&r (buy & release)  eingeführt #6
 dazu ein kleines beweisphoto... |supergri



scherz bei seite! is doch klar, dass wir uns als gäste mindestens an die bestimmungen halten. wer hat denn schon bock, :r angeguckt zu werden, wenn man irgendwo auftaucht .


gruß
 mo


----------



## krauthis7 (27. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

so ist es recht mo ,weiter so


----------



## Lachsy (27. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

mo, machst du besatzmaßnahme  |supergri , was sagte den der barcodescanner zum preis des zanders  |supergri 

Scherz beiseite
wir sind gäste in dem nachbarland, und werden uns demendsprechend verhalten
wie wollen ja gerne wiederkommen, und auch das erscheinungsbild der Deutschen in holland im rechten licht rücken. 



mfg Lachsy


----------



## mo jones (27. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

oh! das war nicht gerade günstig. :c ich dacht mir aber, wenn so schlecht gefangen wurde in der letzten zeit, könnt ich ja was nachhelfen |supergri


----------



## krauthi (27. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind gäste in dem nachbarland, und werden uns demendsprechend verhalten
> wie wollen ja gerne wiederkommen, und auch das erscheinungsbild der Deutschen in holland im rechten licht rücken.
> 
> 
> ...


 
genau meine worte  #6   wat trinkste   clarissa  ???


----------



## Lachsy (27. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich , trinke fast alles an bier , ausser Dänisches, das macht immer aua Kopf  |supergri 

erstmal werde ich mein frikandel -spezial einfordern. und die preise könnt ihr alle in meinen Anhänger laden sprich boot verstaun, eh alles meins .   

1 preis fürs grösstes boot.
2 Preis für die meisten PS
3 preis für die nixfänger   

ihr habt verloren

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (27. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

#2 #g 
ich gönns dir

aber das mit den preisen  hast du irgendwie missverstanden |kopfkrat 

es bekommt ja jeder einen preis   aber um die dicken brocken abzusahnen muss du schon etwas mehr bieten 


ach ja habe ich schon erwähnt das ich dich  zur losfee auserkohren habe !!!!


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (28. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

habe soeben mit marina oolderhuuske alles klar gemacht und fest reserviert 
bekomme in den nächsten tagen die bestätigung und kann jedem dan genau sagen was an kosten auf ihn zukommen wird 


gruß krauthi


ps.anmeldeschluss ist der 25 september  2005


für kurzentschlossene kann aber auch noch nachgebucht werden


----------



## krauthi (28. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

vielen dank an *Angler 505  (link auf der ersten seite )*


*der uns   unterstützen wird*


*gruß krauthi*


----------



## Lachsy (28. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

so habe die seite aktualliesiert, dazu ein paar bilder vom gewässer 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (28. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bild ich schick - meine Mitazubine würde sagen: Pornooooo! :m


 
tja andy  was würde die den hierzu sagen ?????


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. August 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> tja andy was würde die den hierzu sagen ?????


 
Zu dem Pic? Das sag ich dir morgen, im O-Ton - bzw. ich bequatsch die das die sich hier anmeldet, dann sagt sies selbst! Aber seit mir nujahr liep!
Oder meinst du was sie zu mir sagen würd? Das darf ich nicht sagen, sonst kommen hier wieder die Sirenen...:m :q 

Gruß by Andy


----------



## krauthi (1. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

es gibt NEUIGKEITENNNNNNNNNNN

habe eine email von Jan Dibbets bekommen 

(zitat)

Hallo Krauti,
ich habe 2 weiteren sponsoren fur euch auftreiben konnen die allerdings auch 
festhalten das es sich um C&R dreht.
Weiter kan ich dich melden das ab samstag ein neues kleines geschaft in 
roermond stehen wird und zwar glein am sidplas bei Hatenboer (bootssteg).
Hier kan Man auch scheine kaufen oder angelboote sammt echolot und e/motor 
mieten.
Dieses angel geschaft heist Hengelsport Hoekstra und spendet einen warme 
anzug von Snowbee.
Seine webseite ist
dierenenhengelsporthoekstra
Ich bin aber nicht sicher und werde dich die genaue internet adresse mailen 
samstag.
Auch der U.S Bait and Tackle Shop spendet fur 100 euro kunstkoder.
Die adresse ist usbaitandtackleshop

Weiter werde ich euch melden das ihr billig und warm ubernachten konnt und 
das ein halber liter bier vom fass hier nur einen euro !! kostet.
Dies haben wir speziel fur gruppen eingerichtet und ist warm und gemutlich.
Fruhstuck lunch und eine warme mahlzeit ist auch moglich gegen sehr kleines 
geld.
Grill ist naturlich immer moglich.
Es gibt viel mehr als ihr denkt,wir denken ja fur euch mit und wissen das 
nicht jeder ein teures hotel bezahlen kan mehrmals im monat.
Ubernachten kan bei uns ab 7.50 euro
Ich maile dich morgen noch.
Grussen,
Jan Dibbets

bin weiterhin mit jan in kontakt und halte euch auf den laufenden


gruß krauthi


----------



## naish (1. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

dat is ja bald kein bootstreffen mehr. grins genial....klasse krauthi. sag mal hast du eine vorgefertigte mail die man an firmen schicken kann???hätte nämlich auch noch eine ) für kunstköder aus amerika. 

gruss naish


----------



## naish (2. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Tach zusammen,

also die gute Firma hat geantwortet mit dem Zitat: 

Na dann wollen wir auch mal keine Spielverderber sein )

Erwarte in Kürze eine Email von denen. Gruss naish


----------



## naish (3. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

So, 

hab mir jetzt mal die Seite wer bringt was mit durchgelesen. Dann würde ich mal sagen...

Da ich an der Quelle sitze werde ich im Auftrag von Fliesen Böttcher auch ein 10 l Fässken Warsteiner spendieren und ein paar Fladenbrote. 

Petri Heil und ein schönes Wende...Werde jetzt erstmal brunchen gehen mit familie.

Gruss Naish Marcel


----------



## krauthi (3. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

habe eben mit dem bootsverleih seidler gesprochen 

es sind nun beide aluangelboote von uns reserviert worden#6 


er wird uns  auch bei den sachpreisen unterstützen   
die jenigen die sich beim seidler ein boot gemietet haben  möchten ihn darauf noch mal ansprechen und er wird ihnen dan etwasfür die tombola  mitgeben 



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (4. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> so gegen 12 uhr wieder eintreffen am hafen von marina oolderhuuske um dan gemeinsam die zelte aufzubauen und um vieleicht eine kleinigkeit zu essen
> danach kann wieder geangelt werden so lange wie jeder möchte
> http://www.


 
für das leibliche wohl ist in der mittagspause gesorgt

wir haben auf der wiese wo wir unsere zelte aufbauen einen pommeswagen stehen der auch an diesem wochenende  auf haben wird   das heißt leckere pommes special  usw 


gruß krauthi


----------



## naish (5. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

tach zusammen,

habe jetzt gerade eine Zusage vom My-Bait bekommen. Sie schicken mir ein paar Vertikalköder für unser Bootstreffen. 

Gruss naish marcel


----------



## krauthi (5. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

vielen dank an die firma  My Bait 

habe sie  in die liste mit aufgenommen und es weiter geleitet an lachsy zwecks der homepage 



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (5. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wenn das so weiter geht bring ich erst gar keine köder mit zum angeln ist ja alles vor ort


----------



## krauthi (5. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

heute sind wieder ein paar sachpreise angekommen #6 

so langsam füllt sich mein keller zu einem angelladen   

hier mal eine kleine auflistung der sachen die  ich zusammen bekommen habe  für euch ( und es kommt noch mehrrrrrrrrrrrr)

3 ruten
4 rollen 
3x schnur
2 guidingtouren (rursee/maas)
1 snowbeeanzug
jede menge kunstköder (gummi,wobbler,spinner,blinkler)
schwimmer
mützen
kunstköderboxen
aufkleber
kataloge
usw

dafür noch mal´s ein DICKES DANKESCHÖNNNNN  an alle firmen die uns unterstützen und damit beitragen  das wir eine tolles wochenende erleben werden 


gruß krauthi


----------



## Wedaufischer (6. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



> so langsam füllt sich mein keller zu einem angelladen


Vielleicht solltest du über eine Nick-Namensänderung nachdenken. Eichhörnchen vielleicht. 
Klasse Einsatz von deinereiner. #6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (6. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Eins ist mir allerdings immer noch unklar - Krauthi, wenn du die ganzen gestifteten Sachen mitbringst - wer bringt dann deine Angelsachen mit? Oder kommst du mit Anhänger...|kopfkrat :m #6


----------



## thefish (6. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ne, der kommt mit seinem Privat-Hubschrauber! |bla: 

Aber falls deiner defekt sein sollte, kann dich mein Chauffeur mit seinem Hubschrauber abholen!  

War ein Joke.

Bin mal auf die Verteilung gespannt. So viele Fische fangen wir doch gar nicht!

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## krauthi (6. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

da ich ja mein boot mit am wagen dran habe werde ich da kein platzproblem haben in so einem kombi passt schon eine menge rein 


zur verteilung kann ich euch beruhigen es werden 3 hauptpreise vergeben (hecht,zander,barsch  C&R  vorrausetzung ))
der rest wird unter allen teilnehmern verlost ich gehe mal davon aus das jeder ca 2 preise absahnen wird 

aber die idee mit hubschrauber usw hat schon was #6 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (6. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

aufruf !!!!!!!!!!!!!

boardie fi$her  sucht  noch eine bootsbesatzung  da ein boot alleinen mieten  doch etwas zu teuer  sein wird   

also wer hat noch interesse oder kennt jemanden  der noch mit dabei sein möchte 
echolot währe auch vorhanden  und beim seebär   gibt es noch ein boot zu mieten 


gruß krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> boardie fi$her sucht noch eine bootsbesatzung da ein boot alleinen mieten doch etwas zu teuer sein wird
> 
> also wer hat noch interesse oder kennt jemanden der noch mit dabei sein möchte
> echolot währe auch vorhanden und beim seebär gibt es noch ein boot zu mieten


 
Ich!#t 

Habe soeben halbwegs sicher erfahren dass phillip nicht kann, bzw. erst samstag abend erscheinen kann. Nimm ihn also bitte mal raus.
Ich habe noch ein zweites Problem, ich kann erst kurzfristig meine ma fürs auto fragen, da sie selbständig ist - könnte mich jemand ab aachen mitnehmen? Marcel? dumm gelaufen...:c 

Gruß Andy


----------



## krauthi (7. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ok andy  dan änder ich das mal ab  setze dich mal mit fi$her mal in verbindung  zwecks boot mieten   der fi$her kommt auch aus aachen und ist mobil  vieleicht lässt sich ja das was machen  es gibt noch ein boot beim seebär  wenn du was genaueres weißt  sagst du mir bitte bescheid 


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (7. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hey Frank.....

Würde da noch gerne nen Kumpel anmelden, der gerne teilnehmen würde.
Ist der Vater von dem Marcel2:m 
Ist denn noch ein Bootsplatz frei, wo er mitfahren könnte? Ist auch ein netter#6


----------



## naish (7. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

dann sind wir ja schon 3 marcel )


----------



## krauthi (7. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

setze dich mal mit andy in verbindung angelandy und fi$her haben vor ein boot zu mieten vieleicht kann er da noch mit einsteigen |kopfkrat 
ansonsten hat der Seidler noch ein aluboot aber ohne motor (nur padeln) für 25 € am tag 

so langsam könnten wir namensschilder gebrauchen 

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (7. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

bin heute bei Leo gewesen   er hat uns drei wobbler  an sachpreisen gestiftet und  habe dort jemanden getroffen  der auch hier  aus dem baord ist  so wie es aussieht wird er   mit 5 personen und 2 booten auch dabei sein 
er wird sich hier aber noch dazu melden 


gruß frank


----------



## the doctor (7. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

sturmboot Hawk?????????(Bernd)?????:m #6


----------



## Wedaufischer (7. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Das geht ja ab hier, wie mit Schmitt's Katze. 

Ist ja noch ein paar Tage hin, so denke ich mal, wird es ein toller Erfolg. Ganz dick den Daumen drück. #6


----------



## svitti (7. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ja ja  hallo mädels


----------



## mo jones (7. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

das wird ja richtig voll 
|kopfkratvielleicht sollten wir morgens mit den booten, wie bei ner rallye,  zeitversetzt losfahren sonst gibt es noch in der ersten kurve ne massenkarambolage #6

gruß
 mo


----------



## krauthi (7. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hallo martinnnnnnnnnnnn ollder zanderdieb  wie war dein urlaub ????

gruß Frank (und nicht dirk)


----------



## svitti (7. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo martinnnnnnnnnnnn ollder zanderdieb  wie war dein urlaub ????
> 
> gruß Frank (und nicht dirk)



urlaub war gut aber zu kurz nähstes jahr gehts für 4 wochen 

und bei euch alles paletti|wavey:


----------



## svitti (7. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo martinnnnnnnnnnnn ollder zanderdieb  wie war dein urlaub ????
> 
> gruß Frank (und nicht dirk)



dirk habe ich geschrieben entschuldigong mein freund  FRANK


----------



## krauthi (8. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

habe soeben eine email bekommen von maashunter  der sich  mit 4 personen und zwei booten  angemeldet hat  fürs bootstreffen

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (8. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

auflistung der sachen die mitgebracht werden #6 (grillfleisch bringt jeder selber mit )
1x nudelsalat (krauthi)
1x pavillion (krauthi)
1x 5 liter fass warsteiner (krauthi)
1x klapptisch (krauthi)
1x stangenbrot ???
1x kiste bitburger (the doctor)
1x holzkohle (rotauge)
1xkäseaufschnitt (rotauge)
1x 5L pils vom fass ( the fish)
1xbratwürste (gestiftet) (the fish)
1x kiste veltins (svitti)
1x grill (svitti)
1x holzkohle (svitti)
3x fladenbrote (svitti)
1x grill (krauthis7)
1xgurkensalat (krauthis7 )
1xpavillion (angelandy)
1xgrill (angelandy )
1xkaffee (angelandy)
1x salat (siff-cop)
1x tisch ( siff-cop)
1x kartoffelsalat (tobias22)
1x frischeiwaffeln (tobias22)
1x 10 L warsteiner (naish)
1x Fladenbrote (naish)


es könnten noch ein paar Tische gebraucht werden


----------



## Rotauge (8. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Von mir gibts noch Käseaufschnitt für Sonntag morgen. 

Das wird ja ein Megatreffen


----------



## krauthi (8. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

alles klaro#6  ist in die liste mit aufgenommen

(megatreffen !!!!!!!!!!!!  das wird das treffen des jahres    )


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (8. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich freuh mich jetzt schon :z 

wird bestimmt ein super  #: treffen 
gruß rolf-krauthis7


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Na toll - und wer macht jetzt Namensschilder? :m


----------



## krauthi (12. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir gibts noch Käseaufschnitt für Sonntag morgen.
> 
> Das wird ja ein Megatreffen


 
jepa  fehlen nur noch brötchen ,baguetts und wurstaufschnitt     


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (12. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo Frank, unser Freund:m 

ehhmmmm, wäre es nicht besser toast zu kaufen, oder normales Brot,da die Brötchen ja bei dem bekanntlichen Oktoberwetter leicht weich und mattschig werden 
Bringe ein leckeres Brot mit#6


----------



## krauthi (12. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

habe soeben  siff-cop angemailt der hatte uns angeboten  stangenbrote zu organesieren
währe doch auch   gut die zum frühstück zu haben   so mit wurst,käse roumelade salat  **träum **

gruß Krauthi


noch 25 TAGEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## mo jones (12. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

nabend zusammen,
apropos mitbringen, ich werd irgendwas auch mitbringen, weiß nur noch nicht so genau was. eine woche vor dem bootstreffen fängt bei mir die fastenzeit an, ...,  und dann muss ich mal schauen was ich mir(uns) nahrhaftes mitbringe. ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass ich baklava oder was anderes süßes zum nachtischen mitbringe. bis dahin wird ja noch viel wasser die maas runter fließen...

gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (12. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> eine woche vor dem bootstreffen fängt bei mir die fastenzeit an, ...,
> 
> gruß
> mo


 
oh oh   und  wir haben den pommeswagen auf der wiese stehen  die wirklich ein tolle pommes special machen :g


----------



## mo jones (12. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

kein problem |supergri
werd ja den ganzen tag #:
und wenn wir die maas rauf schleppen, mach ich extra die augen zu wenn wir an unserer wiese vorbei fahren#6


----------



## marca (13. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Aber der Geruch,mo, der Geruch!!!!!
Da musste halt aufs Dunkelwerden warten!
Wobei ein kleines Fasten täte mir estimmt auch mal gut.


----------



## mo jones (13. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

der pommesgeruch is nicht so das schlimme, find ich ehr zum :v , weil jeden tag muss ich das von der mensa neben mir ertragen. wenn die boardies aber anfangen fleisch zu verbrennen, dann sollten sie mich lieber anketten, da werd ich zur bestie |supergri
ob dir das fasten körperlich gut tut kann ich nicht bestimmt , aber mental geht das bestimmt schon in richtung marthon#c ... aber das wird ja dann zur off topic |bla:...



gruß 
 mo


----------



## marca (13. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Doch,mo!
Wenn Du mittlerweile meinen Waschbärbauch sehen könntest!!
Und mein letzter Marathon liegt nun auch schon genau zwei Jahre zurück.


----------



## krauthi (13. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

da hilft nur marathonangeln bis der arzt kommt


----------



## mo jones (14. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

genau mein motto #6


noch 24 taaage |supergri


----------



## krauthis7 (14. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hy mo du tust mir echt leid ,ich ess für dich mit ,und du fängst für mich mit |supergri


----------



## mo jones (14. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

moin moin !
wenn du so fängst, wie ich esse ...
is gebongt


----------



## krauthi (14. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

habe da noch ein kleines anliegen an euch 

wer hat (oder kann ) uns  für den gemütlichen teil abends noch etwas Mukke (musik)mitbringen ????
soll natürlich keinen anlage sein  die den ganzen campingplatz mit versorgt  


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (14. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Cd`s habe ich immer im Auto, aber so einen Gettoblaster habe ich leider nicht:m


----------



## AngelAndy20 (14. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Werde morgen mal den Thread nach der Nr. vom Seebär durchforsten und ihn anrufen, Christian (fi$her) - ich - marcel2s dad (geht das in Ordnung???#c )
müssen uns ja eins mieten. Wir wollen uns das nur für Samstags holen, da sonntags erfahrungsgemäß mehr klönen und packen ansteht...:m 
Melde mich dann wieder - klärt mich bitte mal wegen Marcel2s dad auf...|kopfkrat 

Gruß Andy


----------



## krauthi (14. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

brauchst nicht suchen #c sondern nur fragen 

*Tel.:

Fax:**
+31 651 31 68 18
+49 202 7478272
+49 202 7478271
info@yachtschule-
muellenschlaeder.de*

gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (14. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Andy:

Wie???? Packen am Sonntag und klönen?
Sonntag wird geangelt:m 

Mit dem Boot geht klar. Sage dem Hans bescheid, dass er bei euch mitfährt!
Wenn ihr irgendeine Unterstützung für das mieten des Bootes braucht, sagt mir bescheid, ich gebe es wiederum dem Hans weiter#6


----------



## Angelbaby (14. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo zusammen!!!

Wollte nur kurz sagen das wir gerne dabei wären, aber leider noch nicht zu 100% zusagen können, da mein Freund noch nicht weiß wie er an den Tagen arbeiten muß. Quasi ist das jetzt hier eine 50% Zusage!:m  Selbst wenn wir nicht die ganze Zeit dabei sein können werden wir euch auf jeden Fall mal besuchen!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (14. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Wie???? Packen am Sonntag und klönen?
> Sonntag wird geangelt:m


 
Das DU Sonntag angelst war mir klar!:m  Aber wir gehn ja nich zum Fische fangen dahin - und außerdem meine ich hier mal aufgeschnappt zu haben was die Boote/Tag kosten, war doch um die 50 Teuros? Ich habe schon überlegt das Treffen abzusagen wegen Geld - aber darauf wollte ich nun nicht verzichten!#d #6 
Außerdem angel ich wenn mir dannach ist vom Ufer nochwas - mit Köfi natürlich, kennst mich doch...*ggg*

Gruß Andy

PS:Hat nicht noch einer Bock auf Barweiler nächstes WE??|kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (14. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

andy  das mit samstags mieten ist ja auch ok  und  vieleicht ergibt sich ja die gelegenheit noch irgendwo sonntags mit ins boot zu hüpfen 

das boot mieten beim seebär kostet 45 €  und das durch drei geteilt   geht ja auch noch 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Angelbaby (15. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

So Ladies, hier kommt unsere ZUSAGE!!!

Wir haben uns einfach mal überlegt, das es egal ist ob Micha arbeiten muss oder nicht..... wir kommen!!!!

Wenn er arbeiten muss werden wir zwar erst Samstag Mittag erscheinen, aber das reicht ja immer noch um zu angeln, Spaß zu haben und was man sonst noch so auf einem Treffen tut!

Bringen unser Boot und ein Zelt mit. Wenn sonst noch was fehlt sagt Bescheid, hab in der Liste gesehen das ja schon jede Menge mitgebracht wird. Kann gerne noch nen Kartoffelsalat oder so machen. Sagt einfach was noch gebraucht wird.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt einfach was noch gebraucht wird.


 
Ein zelt für die ganzen Verlosungsartikel vom Krauthi?!!!#6 
Namensschilder?!!!
Weckdienst - nur für mich:m


----------



## Angelbaby (15. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Weckdienst - nur für mich:m


 
Kannst gerne nen Eimer frisches Maaswasser von mir +über den Kopf bekommen...kein Problem!!!:q :q :q


----------



## krauthi (15. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

   MEGAFREU   

schön das du mit Micha dabei sein werdet 


kartoffelsalat währe  ok   wenn noch möglich ein tisch ????
oder einen ghettoblaster  (mukke)

gruß Frank


----------



## Angelbaby (15. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ok, also Kartoffelsalat geht klar. Kann sowas ähnliches wie nen Tisch mitbringe. Das ist son Campingding mit Hockern dran... aber auf jeden Fall kann man da was drauf abstellen!!!! Aber beim Ghettoblaster muß ich passen....


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst gerne nen Eimer frisches Maaswasser von mir +über den Kopf bekommen...kein Problem!!!:q :q :q


 
Also - n Romantiker bin ich nicht - Herdcore muss aber auch nich sein:m


----------



## krauthi (15. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

alles ok#6  trage dan alles mal in die liste ein





gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (15. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

teilnehmerliste ( aktueller stande 15.09 )

krauthi + boot
krauthis 7 
the doctor

lucio + boot ( gemietet )
mo jones 
rotauge

svitti ( boot gemietet )
svitti´s vater 
svitti´s kumpel

vertikal + boot( eventuell nur samstags)
gerd 
jürgen

angelandy20
fi$her (1 boot gemietet ??? )
hans

thefish boot gemietet 
kumpel vom the fish
stefan ( kumpel von lucio)

Winni
Clarissa + boot ( 99% )



siff-cop 1 boot gemietet 
Tobias 22 
I-siff 

naish+boot (+cousin) (eventuell ein platz frei )

maashunter
+3 kumpels +2 boote

Angelbaby
+Michael 1 boot


he ad + 2 kumpels ( zu 90 % )1boot gemietet ?

mr.lepo ( 50 %)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
krauthi
krauthis7 1 zelt

thefish 1 zelt
the doctor 1 zelt 

svitti
vater
kumpel 1 zelt

lucio 
mo jones
rotauge 1 zelt


tobias22 1 zelt


siff-cop
i.siff 1 zelt


andy 1 zelt

Naish+cousin 1 zelt

diana+micha 1 zelt
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

auflistung der sachen die mitgebracht werden #6 (grillfleisch bringt jeder selber mit )
1x nudelsalat (krauthi)
1x pavillion (krauthi)
1x 5 liter fass warsteiner (krauthi)
1x klapptisch (krauthi)
1x stangenbrot ???
1x kiste bitburger (the doctor)
1x holzkohle (rotauge)
1x 5L pils vom fass ( the fish)
1xbratwürste (gestiftet) (the fish)
1x kiste veltins (svitti)
1x grill (svitti)
1x holzkohle (svitti)
3x fladenbrote (svitti)
1x grill (krauthis7)
1xgurkensalat (krauthis7 )
1xpavillion (angelandy)
1xgrill (angelandy )
1xkaffee (angelandy)
1x salat (siff-cop)
1x tisch ( siff-cop)
1x kartoffelsalat (tobias22)
1x frischeiwaffeln (tobias22)
1x 10 L warsteiner (naish)
1x Fladenbrote (naish)
1x kartoffelsalat (angelbaby)
1x tisch ( angelbaby)


----------



## krauthis7 (15. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

na wenn das nix wird , geb ich das angeln auf


----------



## thefish (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo zusammen!


Wer von euch kann mir denn bei der Ankunft einen Crash-Kurs im Vertikal-Angeln geben?
Ich habe das noch nie gemacht. Mein Kumpel, der mitfährt kann es auch nicht. Und ob der dritte Mann es kann weiß ich nicht.

Brauche ich irgenwelche bestimmte Köder?

Grüße #h


----------



## the doctor (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

zeige ich dir#6 

am besten sind Gummifische bis 14cm
entweder die, die keine Schaufel als Schwanz haben, oder die ganz normelen mit Schaufelschwanz.
Wichtig ist eine kurze (harte) Rute um mit dem Köder dauernd im direkten Konntakt zu bleiben. Als Schnur kommt Multifile zum Einsatz.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hurra, es hat sich jemand geoutet:m  Dann kann ich das ja auch tun!
Ich wollte meine 3m Feeder ohne Spitze (biegt sich fast nullo) nehmen und neue geflochtene kaufen, sag mir nochmal wie deine heißt und wo du die herhast büdde. nehmt ihr stahlvorfächer? Angstdrillinge bei der Größe ein muss? welchen farben? wie schwere Köpfe? reichen 14 gramm?
So, fürs erste wars das....:m


----------



## the doctor (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Also meine Rute ist von Rozemeijer (Vertical casting, 1,8m 14-16gr.Wg)
da drauf habe ich ne Quantum Tempo Multirolle
Schnur ist ne 10er Fireline
Stahlvorfach muss nicht, sollte aber wenn Hechte vorkommen könnten
(ist beim Vertikalen meisst seltener der Fall)

Ich überlege aber noch.....ne Vertikalrute für ne Stationärrolle hat schon gewisse Vorteile...die Rolle hängt unten, das bedeutet die Rute ist ausbalancierter, du merkst besser die Bisse und das Fischen ist ermüdungsfreier.


----------



## the doctor (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

achso du meintest die Schnur:m 

das ist ne Tuf Line Xp,....die findest du unter   angeln.de


----------



## AngelAndy20 (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine Rute ist von Rozemeijer (Vertical casting, 1,8m 14-16gr.Wg) *Und meine eine Feederrute ohne Spitze von Zirkon:m*
> da drauf habe ich ne Quantum Tempo Multirolle *Boaa - ich weiss doch nich wie meine rolle heißt - irgendwas von quantum...*
> Schnur ist ne 10er Fireline *ich denke ich hole mir deine tuffline*
> Stahlvorfach muss nicht, sollte aber wenn Hechte vorkommen könnten
> ...


 
Man man, das hört sich so nach Fische fangen an wenn du das schreibst...:m


----------



## krauthis7 (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

jaja der marcel der fischräuber der weiss auch wies geht #6 :m


----------



## AngelAndy20 (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> von Rozemeijer (Vertical casting, 1,8m 14-16gr.Wg)
> Quantum Tempo Multirolle
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## krauthi (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

entweder eine rozemeijer  mit einer multirolle  und geflochtene  oder eine henk simonsz  mit einer stationäerrolle und geflochtenen  oder doch die ron thompson  mit der multi ?????



ich kann mich nicht entscheidennnnnnnnn


----------



## krauthi (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

klaro zeigen wie euch wie man das so macht|supergri 

aber wie the doc  das schon gesagt hatte kurze harte rute   kleine rolle und halt vertikalköder  fin s   oder so  gewicht kommt immer auf die tiefe an wo geangelt wird


----------



## the doctor (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> klaro zeigen wie euch wie man das so macht|supergri
> 
> aber wie the doc das schon gesagt hatte kurze harte rute kleine rolle und halt vertikalköder fin s oder so gewicht kommt immer auf die tiefe an wo geangelt wird


und auf dem Wind, Wellen....etc....:m 

sag mal.....hast du die Godfather? du schriebst da was von H. Simonsz 
Die Rute ist ja auch klasse, aber mich würde auch wieder rum die Berkley Vertic interessieren:m


----------



## krauthi (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ne ne die goodfahter is ein traum :k ich habe von henk simonsz die vertikal H ist aber genau so gut nur etwas preiswerter#6 

werde mal alles mtbringen (hilfe ich brauch einen LKW )

werd auch mal die unterlagen  von de Vlietlanden mit bringen 


gruß Frank


----------



## Lachsy (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich habe die godfather als einteilge . werde sie mitbringen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Rotauge (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

|kopfkrat Äääähhhmmmm, ich werd wohl woeder mit meinen 2 Spinnruten hantieren  |supergri


----------



## naish (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Isch hab da ne problemsche Leute,

weiss jemand wo ich noch einen gescheiten Aussenborder her bekomme????Zum Verleih????Meiner hat den Geist jetzt ganz aufgegeben,,,,,,,,aaaahhahhahahahh


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



> ich habe die godfather als einteilge . werde sie mitbringen


Schön, dass du Winni auch mitbringst.  :q


----------



## Lachsy (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Winni ist nicht die Godfather. So habe ich ihn noch nie genannt 
Ich spreche jetzt als 560 KK mit namen Clarissa "Winni ist mein Käptain ".  :q  :q

Herbert jetzt haste es  #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



> Winni ist mein Käptain


Achso..., ich dachte  :q ne,...ich hau jetzt besser ab... |wavey:


----------



## mo jones (17. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

nabned 

@naish : frag ma beim seebären an, der hat beim letzten treffen Mr. Lepo nen motor vermietet. ich gllaub das war ein 2-takt 5 ps motor

gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (17. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

kolege Maashunter   hatte mir mal per mail   einen 8 ps 4 takter zum leihen angeboten  
setze dich mal mit ihm in verbindung   !!! kommt  ganz nah aus deiner ecke   


gruß Frank


----------



## Mac Gill (18. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Zu den Ruten: ich habe die Spro-Titanium Baitcaster mit einer ABU3600 Multi -> Sahne kombination!

PetriHelix hat sich die die gleiche Rute, jedoch mit einer kleinen ABU-Linkshandmulti zugelegt. 
In letzter Zeit fischt er meist die Godfather mit einer Spro-Melissa 1500-> ebenfalls ne super Kombination!


----------



## Mac Gill (18. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

..und zum Motor:

Da mein Boot bei eBay nicht weggegangen ist, kann ich sogar einen 25 PS Motor anbieten -> sogar mit GFK Schale und Trailer...

Ich werde mich bootstechnich vergrößern...daher "Alles muß raus", damit die Garage frei wird...


----------



## krauthi (18. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

eine kleine bitte an den wettergott

wenn wir so ein wochenendwetter  wie das jetzige  in 19 tagen haben werden !!! haben wir die perfekte grundlage  für ein geniales treffen 


gruß krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (19. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Habe eine Antwort - brauche Rückinfo meiner Mitfahrer.  Inhalt der Nachricht:


Hallo,

kann das Boot nur für beide Tage vermieten, wären dann 90€. Es stehen noch andere Anfragen für dieses Boot im Raum. AB und Platz für 3 Mann sind vorhanden (? heißt das Stehplatz|kopfkrat :q ) Liegeplatz ist Marina Olderhassenichtgesehn, also da wo wir uns treffen.

Sagt was...

LG


----------



## thefish (19. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich brauche auch mal eine Info!

@ LUCIO ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
Wenn du mal wieder online bist, kannst du mir mal bitte mitteilen, ob dein Kumpel jetzt eine 100%ige Zusage machen kann oder nicht?

Grüße Thorsten #h


----------



## the doctor (19. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Andy:  Wie gesagt, mein Kumpel (Hans) ist mit dabei!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## mo jones (19. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

@thefish : der lucio ,der alter zanderschänder, is im urlaub, ich glaub der kütt erst oktober wieder ....


----------



## thefish (19. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> @thefish : der lucio ,der alter zanderschänder, is im urlaub, ich glaub der kütt erst oktober wieder ....


 
Danke!
Aber ich hoffe, der kommt auch wirklich mit. Wenn nicht, ist eben spaontan ein Platz in meinem Boot frei!

Ich werde den Platz dann natürlich offiziell ausschreiben!

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Fledi (19. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo Jungs (und Mädels) ich beobachte Eure Beiträge zum Bootsanglertreffen in Roermond von der ersten Minute an. Ich habe ernsthaft überlegt, ob ich teilnehmen soll und bin auch schon zweimal in an der tollen Wiese gewesen, auf der ihr Euer Lager aufschlagt. Nur die Nachttemperaturen sind mir nicht geheuer. Mit meinen 58 Jahren ist der Rücken nicht mehr ganz so in Ordnung und bei 5 oder 6 Grad Außentemperatur kann ich mich am nächsten Tag nicht mehr bewegen. Wenn Ihr nix dagegen habt, werde ich Euch aber gerne mal besuchen und ein wenig mit Euch plaudern
Herzliche Grüße Fledi.


----------



## krauthi (20. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

kein probelm Fledi
sicherlich kannst du uns gerne besuchen 
aber nur mal so als vorschlag !! man kan auch ein wohncaravan mieten  da hat man ein bequehmes bett(WARM UND TROCKEN )  ist halt nur eine kosten frage 
aber wie gesagt   besuch ist auch gerne willkommen 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Siff-Cop (20. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

AVE Jungs#h 


bin zurück aus Rom.

Gibts etwas wichtiges neues was man wissen muß.???


Ansonsten freu ich  mich riesig auf's Treffen.

ALso bis densen


----------



## AngelAndy20 (21. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Peace!:q 
Nachdem ich von meinen Mitfahrern positive Rückmeldung erhalten hab ist nun die Bitte an den Bootsverleiher raus uns das Boot zu reservieren/zu vermieten. Übrigens wie gesagt für beide Tage (ich seh mich schon sonntags morgens - könnt ihr nich ohne mich losfahren und um 10 abholen? :m )
Wenn ich die Bestätigung erhalte meld ich das hier.

Peace!:q 

LG by Andy


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Morgen Andy

Bei wem leihst du das Boot denn???


----------



## AngelAndy20 (21. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> brauchst nicht suchen #c sondern nur fragen
> 
> *Tel.:*
> 
> ...


 
@ Siff-Cop: Hier! Warum?


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Nur so wollte mal fragen ob wir denn gleichen Vermieter haben.

Ich oder wir haben eins bei Seidler geordert.


Ach übrigens, soll es ja ganz gut beißen in der Maas 
vorallem die Hechte, mein Bruder konnte letzte Woche einen 
schönen 80er überlisten und gestern der Hammer. Ein Kumpel
 hat gestern einen von Einmeterzweiundzwantzig(1,22m) fangen
 können. Ich bin fast aus denn latschen gekipt. Und mein
 Bruder hatte noch einige harte Bisse, ja und ich, ich mußte 
arbeiten. 

ich freu mich


----------



## krauthi (21. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

das werde ich dan am sonntag mal kontrolieren   

muss ja schließlich im training bleiben  sonst sehen ich  in 16 tagen garkein fisch 


gruß krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (21. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

frank, das gilt nicht ! sowat ist wettbewerbsverzerrung  :q  :q 

ich war lange schon nicht mehr oben, ist die baustelle immer noch da, wenn man von der bahn runterkommt? oder huscht ihr alle über die Brücke`?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (21. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

die baustelle ist immer noch da (leider ) ich stell mich immer dumm und tuhe so als ob ich ein fahrrad hätte und dan ab über die brücke #c 

ich habe schon so lange kein fisch mehr gefangen das ich erst mal die einheimischen fragen muss was hier für fische drinnen sind|kopfkrat


----------



## krauthis7 (21. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

haben die endlich wieder eingesetzt   |kopfkrat


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> haben die endlich wieder eingesetzt |kopfkrat


sieht so aus :q , und wie. 
wenn ich en Foto hab dann setzt ich das mal rein.


----------



## krauthis7 (21. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

supi werden sonntag mal testen was die maas herrgibt  #:


----------



## krauthi (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Noch 14 Tageeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

hier noch mal den aktuellen stand aller teilnehmer 

teilnehmerliste ( aktueller stande 23.09 )

krauthi + boot
krauthis 7 
the doctor

lucio + boot ( gemietet )
mo jones 
rotauge

svitti ( boot gemietet )
svitti´s vater 
svitti´s kumpel

vertikal + boot( eventuell nur samstags)
gerd 
jürgen

angelandy20
fi$her (1 boot gemietet ??? )
hans

thefish boot gemietet 
kumpel vom the fish
stefan ( kumpel von lucio)

Winni 1 boot
Clarissa 
herbert



siff-cop 1 boot gemietet 
Tobias 22 
I-siff 

naish+boot (+cousin) (eventuell ein platz frei )

maashunter
+3 kumpels +2 boote

Angelbaby
+Michael 1 boot


mr.lepo ( 50 %)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
krauthi
krauthis7 1 zelt

thefish 1 zelt
the doctor 1 zelt 

svitti
vater
kumpel 1 zelt

lucio 
mo jones
rotauge 1 zelt


tobias22 1 zelt


siff-cop
i.siff 1 zelt


andy 1 zelt

Naish+cousin 1 zelt

diana+micha 1 zelt
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

auflistung der sachen die mitgebracht werden #6 (grillfleisch bringt jeder selber mit )
1x nudelsalat (krauthi)
1x pavillion (krauthi)
1x 5 liter fass warsteiner (krauthi)
1x klapptisch (krauthi)
1x stangenbrot ???
1x kiste bitburger (the doctor)
1x holzkohle (rotauge)
1x 5L pils vom fass ( the fish)
1xbratwürste (gestiftet) (the fish)
1x kiste veltins (svitti)
1x grill (svitti)
1x holzkohle (svitti)
3x fladenbrote (svitti)
1x grill (krauthis7)
1xgurkensalat (krauthis7 )
1xpavillion (angelandy)
1xgrill (angelandy )
1xkaffee (angelandy)
1x salat (siff-cop)
1x tisch ( siff-cop)
1x 15 stangenbrote fürs frühstück (siff-cop)
1x kartoffelsalat (tobias22)
1x frischeiwaffeln (tobias22)
1x 10 L warsteiner (naish)
1x Fladenbrote (naish)
1x kartoffelsalat (angelbaby)
1x tisch ( angelbaby) 
1x kiste bier (lachsy)
1x holzkohle ( lachsy )
1x tisch ( lachsy 


Ablauf der zwei tage:

bis 9 uhr treffen auf dem parkplatz der marina olderhuuske nach dem dan alle formalitäten geklährt sind gehts dan ab zur slippanlage und das angeln kann beginnen
so gegen 12 uhr wieder eintreffen am hafen von marina oolderhuuske um dan gemeinsam die zelte aufzubauen und um vieleicht eine kleinigkeit zu essen 
danach kann wieder geangelt werden so lange wie jeder möchte 
zum abend hin dan gemeinsames grillen und klönen
am darauf folgenden morgen kann jeder so früh auf´s wasser wie er möchte 
und um dan um 11.30 wieder im hafen anzulegen und um dan die fangerfolge zu berichten (eventuell foto) demnach werden dan die sachpreise vergeben und die anschließende verlosung kann beginnen 
danach müssen wir dan die zeltwiese räumen können aber dann noch bis abend hin angeln (wer möchte ) ich hoffe es sagt jedem so zu und für änderungen bin ich ja noch gerne bereit 



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wir haben 1 nudelsalat, 1 gurkensalat,1 salat und 2 kartoffelsalate 

ob das reichen wird bei  den ganzen teilnehmern und gästen ?????


----------



## krauthis7 (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ja ja du sollst angeln und nit nur essen ;-)


----------



## krauthi (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

war mir klar das du als egoist nicht an die anderen denkst


----------



## Lachsy (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

um das Essen machste dir sorgen? würde eher sagen um das Flüssige Brot 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

´56 liter bier   !!!!!!!!!!!!!! da denke ich schon ehr das das reichen wird


----------



## krauthis7 (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich mach mir keine sorgen um flüssig brot ,eher um frank wenn der nachts anfängt zu schnarchen !! oh goot ich denk jetzt schon mit schrecken daran #d


----------



## Lachsy (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

gut das ich das nicht hören muss, oder er ist so laut, das es bis zu unserem Boot rüberschallt. solle ich die guten Oropax vonne Zeche mitnehmen?

ich zähle aber nur 50 liter, wo bitte kommen die 6 liter her  |supergri  |supergri 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



> wo bitte kommen die 6 liter her


Boah ey Lachsy, wie penetrant!  |supergri 

Info von IM Maasbaars: Die liegen in Krauthis Fischkasten.  :g  |supergri


----------



## krauthi (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wieviel liter  hat ein kasten bier ?????  da ich selber so gut wie nie bier trinke weiß ich das leider nicht 

also ich zähle 20 liter Fassbier und  3 kisten


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



> also ich zähle 20 liter Fassbier und 3 kisten


... sind zusammen 50 Liter. 1x20 Liter+ 3x (20x0,5) Liter = 20 Liter + 30 Liter = *50 Liter*.

Da bleibt die berechtigte Frage: Wo hast du die restlichen Liter versteckt!?





> da ich selber so gut wie nie bier trinke weiß ich das leider nicht


 Also doch! Ertappt! "So gut wie nie..."  #d  #d  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## svitti (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Nach so viel bier werden wir nicht #asondern viel :v 
Aber das ist das treffen wert ich freue mich schon risig|laola:|laola:|laola:.


----------



## Lachsy (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> ... sind zusammen 50 Liter. 1x20 Liter+ 3x (20x0,5) Liter = 20 Liter + 30 Liter = *50 Liter*.
> 
> Da bleibt die berechtigte Frage: Wo hast du die restlichen Liter versteckt!? Also doch! Ertappt! "So gut wie nie..."  #d  #d  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri



Zählen braucht frank es auch garnicht, nur trinken  |supergri

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

najutti   erwischt aber die 6 liter    sind reserve   für den notfall

mann sagt doch     mal soll am morgen damtitanfangen womit man abends aufghört hat zu trinken


----------



## krauthi (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Zählen braucht frank es auch garnicht, nur trinken |supergri
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 

 ne ne   du willst ja nur das ich an dem sonntag morgen nicht fähig bin   rauszufahren


----------



## krauthi (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hallo martin (mein freund)

wie wars an der maas ???


----------



## svitti (23. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo martin (mein freund)
> 
> wie wars an der maas ???



Nicht so gut frank mein freund kein biss aber auch nichts gegen morgen sind wir zum forellen puff nach MG gefahren aber kalt wars es so ich sag mal bis morgen mal mus morgen arbeiten nacht alle zusammen |wavey:


----------



## Angelbaby (25. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo Leute!!!

Also ich hab da grad mal ein kleines Problem.
Ich wollte auf der Homepage vom Campingplatz nachschauen was denn so ein Caravan für das Treffen kostet. Aber irgendwie baut sich unter "Preise" oder "Buchen" nix auf...

Weiß vielleicht jemand wie teuer die Dinger sind????


----------



## Angelbaby (25. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ups, ok, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!!! Hab die Preise gefunden...

Also bei uns bleibts dann wohl doch beim Zelt...


----------



## Rotauge (25. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Ups, ok, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!!! Hab die Preise gefunden...
> 
> Also bei uns bleibts dann wohl doch beim Zelt...



Hast ja ne schnarchende Wärmeflasche dabei


----------



## Angelbaby (25. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Hast ja ne schnarchende Wärmeflasche dabei


 
Tja, mit Betonung auf SCHNARCHEND!!!!!:q


----------



## Rotauge (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Wer hat denn noch ne Ersatzrute fürs Vertikalfischen, die ich mir ausleihen könnte? 

Wär echt toll, wenn sich einer meldet.


----------



## krauthi (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

@ rotauge 

ich werde genügend ruten dabei haben:q  und da ich sowieso nur mit zwei ruten angeln kann #c (hab leider nur zwei hände ) werde ich dir eine ausleihen#6 


gruß krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> @ rotauge
> 
> ich werde genügend ruten dabei haben:q  und da ich sowieso nur mit zwei ruten angeln kann #c (hab leider nur zwei hände ) werde ich dir eine ausleihen#6
> 
> ...



Das ist supernett, ich bringe die passende Rolle mit. Werde da wohl ne Stationärrolle dranmachen.

So langsam steigt mein Plassenfieber wieder


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Habe dem Bootsmensch am Donnerstag die AB geschickt und seitdem nichts gehört - werde sie nun mit dem Kommentar dies schon getan zu haben nochmals schicken - notfalls muss ich Mittwoch anrufen.

PS: Könn´ wir nich alle unseren namen irgendwie auf unsere jacken machen? ich glaub das wird extreeeeeeeeeeeeem:m


----------



## krauthi (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist supernett, ich bringe die passende Rolle mit. Werde da wohl ne Stationärrolle dranmachen.
> 
> So langsam steigt mein Plassenfieber wieder


 
da ist ein passende rolle mit drauf micha  und da die rute einen triggergriff hat  würde  das stören wenn da einen stationäre rolle drauf sollte 




noch 11 tageeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## krauthi (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe dem Bootsmensch am Donnerstag die AB geschickt und seitdem nichts gehört - werde sie nun mit dem Kommentar dies schon getan zu haben nochmals schicken - notfalls muss ich Mittwoch anrufen.
> 
> PS: Könn´ wir nich alle unseren namen irgendwie auf unsere jacken machen? ich glaub das wird extreeeeeeeeeeeeem:m


 
gute idee andy 


also jungs (und mädels)   Namensschilder sind angesagt  (freiwillig)


----------



## nikmark (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Wie ist es ?
Kann ich noch kurzfristig  dabei sein?
Habe aber kein Boot !

Nikmark


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist es ?
> Kann ich noch kurzfristig dabei sein?
> Habe aber kein Boot !
> 
> Nikmark


 
Das wär geil wenn du auch da wärst - denke kommen eh noch mehr - irgendwann brauchen wir nen 2.ten Campingplatz...|uhoh: :m


----------



## krauthi (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

klaro kannst du dabei sein #6 

nun ja  |kopfkrat 

jetzt haben wir das problem   wo wir dich noch untergebracht bekommen !!!

aber da wird sich doch bestimmt noch ein platz finden 

ALSO  BOOTSBESITZER   WER HAT NOCH EIN PLATZ    FREIIIIIIIIII ??????????

es gibt auch noch die möglichkeit eins zu mieten  aber soweit ich weiß  gibts beim seidler nur noch ein ruderboot  

werde mich mal schlau machen 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Wichtig Sind Natürlich Aktuelle Papiere Von Holland Und Roermond  (maasplassen)


----------



## nikmark (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Super wenn Du das regeln könntest !

(Das mit den Papieren kriege ich schon hin, wenn Du aber einen Tipp hast ?, wäre super !)

Nikmark


----------



## Rotauge (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ey Nikmark, du Gurke  Das wär ja superklasse, wenn wir uns so bald schon wieder treffen.


@krauthi: Super, dann ist ja alles perfekt. Thanks.

Watt iss denn nu mit Mr. Lepo, ist der dabei und mit Boot?


----------



## krauthi (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Er Wollte Das Noch Auf Der Arbeit Abklären  Und Sich Dan Melden  Aber Ich Gehe Mal Davon Aus Das Er Nicht Mit Seinem Boot Dabei Sein Wird Sondern Auch Noch Einen Platz Bräuchte


----------



## krauthi (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Wie  Eben Schon Erwähnt  Es Gibt Beim Seidler Noch Ein Ruderboot Für 25 € Am Tag


----------



## the doctor (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ein Ruderboot;+ Du willst die Herren doch nicht absaufen lassen:m 
stell dir mal vor wir haben so einen Wind, wie beim letzten Treffen|uhoh: :q 


Ach Leute:

Frank, Rolf und ich waren am Sonntag nochmal vortesten#6 
tja......gefangen habe ich nur:m .....einen knapp 60er Zander und nen 35er Barsch#6 
Aber nochmals Danke, dass ihr mich immer zum Fisch bringt:m #6 :m


----------



## Angelbaby (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Also, eine  Platz im Boot hätten wir noch zu vergeben....


----------



## krauthi (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

JA ICH WEIß RECHT HASTE JA 

aber vieleicht ergibt sich ja noch irgendwo ein platz !!!!

so nun zu gestern
tja das glück ist mit den tüchtigen und ich habe mich ja auch etwas zurück gehalten
war aber trotz anfangs regen und starken wind ein schöner tag  
nur mit den segelbooten müssen wir uns was einfallen lassen !!!!!!!!!!!!

ich sag nur eins     **** rolf werf mal die bojeeeeeeeeee ***


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Also, eine Platz im Boot hätten wir noch zu vergeben....


 

primaaaaaaaaaaa#6 #6 #6 

also plane mal nikmark  mal bei dir ein  


gruß krauthi


----------



## Angelbaby (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Okidoki, steht quasi mit auf der Liste!:q


----------



## the doctor (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich glaube der Rolf würde alles reinwerfen....:m 



|director: Rolf: Werf mal die Rute:m :m :m 

Das hat er doch auch schonmal gemacht:m


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo,
Ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Bootsangeltreffen!!!

Da ich in Roermond nur den Jachthafen von meiner Motorboot zeit noch kenne,
möchte Ich mal fragen,
ob es sich für mich auch nur zu zugucken lohnt nach Roermond zu kommen?
Oder ist das Gewässer dort wo ihr angelt zu breit,das Ich es mir sparen kann?
Wenn Ich an diesem Wochenende nicht vor habe,dann wollte ich mal spannen kommen!
Danke und Gruß !
Dirk
(TestsiegerNRW)


----------



## the doctor (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ja....du kannst auf jeden Fall vorbeikommen!#6 Wir würden uns freuen#6 
Komm doch am besten Abends vorbei. Dann werden wir uns auch zum Campingplatz begeben und grillen, essen(ausser Mo jONES|supergri ),trinken, klönen...etc.

Aber auch über Tags wird es sich lohnen, selbst der Anblick!
Jedoch ist das Gewässer sehr gross, und es sind ja noch andere Plassen in der Nähe, die wir evtl über die Maas anfahren.
Da wird ein hinter her spannen schon zur herausforderung:m


----------



## Fledi (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Wenn Ich an diesem Wochenende nicht vor habe,dann wollte ich mal spannen kommen!

Hallo TestsiegerNRW,
wenn Du nach Roermond kommst sind wir mindestens schon zwei die nur zum klönen da sein werden.
Ich wollte auf jeden Fall mal sehen, wie die Ergebnisse der Besten aussehen und mich auch ein wenig beraten lassen. 
Wir sehen uns.
Gruß Fledi


----------



## krauthi (26. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

denkt aber bitte dran euch an der rezeption anzumelden  



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (27. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Unsere Homepage ist nun auch auf den aktuellen stand der dinge 

klick mal an http://www.roermond-bootsangeln.de.vu/


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (27. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube der Rolf würde alles reinwerfen....:m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ihr seid ja so gemein :c


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo, hab Bescheid:



Hiermit bestätige ich die untenstehende Reservierung.Die Reservierung ist verbindlich. Auch wenn Sie die Charter nicht oder verspätet antreten wird der volle Charterbetrag in Höhe von 90,00 € fällig.Die Mietzeit geht von  Sa 10.00 – So 18.00 Uhr.Benzin kommt extra. Übergabe hier an der Segelschule auf dem Gelände der Marina Oolderhuuske.<SPAN class=EmailFormatvorlage24><FONT face=Arial color=navy size=2><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Sie haben mit 3 Personen Platz.


----------



## Lachsy (27. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

andy, aber deine Gummistiefel läßte wohl zuhause oder  :q  :q  :q 

wat Nikmark kommt auch? ob das gut geht als neuer Oberferkelfahnder?
Nicht das die Niederländer den anzug holen wo die  Armel die auf dem Rücken anzubinden sind, wenn er zu oft Tatütataaa meldet bzw ruft. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> andy, aber deine Gummistiefel läßte wohl zuhause oder :q :q :q


 
Da ich die Boote nicht kenne werde ich sie glaub ich mitbringen...:m


----------



## Rotauge (27. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> andy, aber deine Gummistiefel läßte wohl zuhause oder  :q  :q  :q
> 
> wat Nikmark kommt auch? ob das gut geht als neuer Oberferkelfahnder?
> Nicht das die Niederländer den anzug holen wo die  Armel die auf dem Rücken anzubinden sind, wenn er zu oft Tatütataaa meldet bzw ruft.
> ...



Ne Lachsy, da kommt höchstens der Spruch: "Haste mal Feuer?"


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (27. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Moin Moin,
Danke für die Nachrichten.
Werde,wenn ich es packe und es kein Sauwetter wird,auf jeden Fall mal gucken kommen!
Schöne Grüße und 
Petri!

Dirk
(Testsieger NRW)


----------



## krauthi (27. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hab Bescheid:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiermit bestätige ich die untenstehende Reservierung.Die Reservierung ist verbindlich. Auch wenn Sie die Charter nicht oder verspätet antreten wird der volle Charterbetrag in Höhe von 90,00 € fällig.Die Mietzeit geht von Sa 10.00 – So 18.00 Uhr.Benzin kommt extra. Übergabe hier an der Segelschule auf dem Gelände der Marina Oolderhuuske.<SPAN class=EmailFormatvorlage24><FONT face=Arial color=navy size=2><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Sie haben mit 3 Personen Platz.


 
andy rufe da noch mal an   oder  setz dich mal mit svitti in verbindung    der mietet ja dort auch ein boot  und  soweit ich weiß  bekommt er das schon ab 9 uhr    nicht das du noch bis 10 uhr warten musst 

gruß Frank


----------



## the doctor (27. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich die Boote nicht kenne werde ich sie glaub ich mitbringen...:m


 
oh,....da müssen wir aber Abstand halten:m Nachher meinen die noch wir kommen alle aus der Eifel:m


----------



## paetzfischer (27. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo,

bin Neu hier. Nash hat mir von dem Treffen erzählt und mich gefragt ob ich mitkommen möchte. 

Habe zugesagt, kann aber leider erst am Samstag Abend kommen. Euer Einverständnis vorausgesetzt.

Wenn ja, was wird noch dringend gebraucht. Nach der klasse Organisation (Gratulation) von Euch, habe ich nicht direkt was gefunden was Euch noch fehlt. Bier scheint genug da zu sein, hat jemand Lust auf Wein oder werden noch Grillsaucen benötigt? Oder andere Ideen?

Gruß

Paetzfischer


----------



## krauthis7 (27. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hallo paetzfischer herzlich wilkommen zum bootstreffen ,hast du denn ein eigenes boot oder sitz du beim nash mit im boot ???


----------



## paetzfischer (27. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo,

bin bei Nash mit auf dem Boot. Zelt ist vorhanden.

Gruß

Paetzfischer


----------



## krauthi (27. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hallo paetzfischer

erst mal herzlich willkommen 

zelt ist vorhanden heißt dan quasi das du alleine im zelt  bleibst !!!!

grillsoßen  ist eine gute wahl da die bis dato noch gefehlt haben 



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (27. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

So nach langen hin und her bin ich zu endschluss gekommen eine kleine änderrung vorzunehmen  

um jeglichen ärger aus dem wege zu gehen (wettfischen usw )
werde ich das mit der prämierung der größten gefangenen fische abändern und alles was wir an sachpreisen haben zur verlosung beisteuern die dan an dem samstag abend statt finden wird so kann dan an dem folgenden sonntag das gewisse neue direkt am wasser getestet werden #6 
ich denke das ist fair dem fisch gegenüber und jedem teilnehmer der sich mit der angelart und der umgebung nicht so recht auskennt #6 
zumal uns dan keiner was anhaben kann zwecks wettfischen oder so 
natürlich bleibt an erster stelle das C&R wozu ich jeden noch mal bitte sich möglichst dran zu halten (freiwillig )|znaika: 

um alles etwas besser planen zu können bitte ich alle teilnehmer so gegen 8.30 uhr an den samstag auf dem parkplatz der marina oolderhuuske einzufinden 

wenn möglich währen bei der menge an teilnehmer Namensschilder sinnvoll  




gruß krauthi|wavey:


----------



## the doctor (27. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> So nach langen hin und her bin ich zu endschluss gekommen eine kleine änderrung vorzunehmen
> 
> um jeglichen ärger aus dem wege zu gehen (wettfischen usw )
> werde ich das mit der prämierung der größten gefangenen fische abändern und alles was wir an sachpreisen haben zur verlosung beisteuern die dan an dem samstag abend statt finden wird so kann dan an dem folgenden sonntag das gewisse neue direkt am wasser getestet werden #6
> ...


 
da stimme ich dir zu Frank......willst wohl auch was von den Preisen abhaben, was?|supergri  Bei deinen Fehlerfolgen bei den letzten Bootstouren:m 

mir ist das ziemlich wurscht, wie wir das machen, hauptsache ist, das ich zum angeln komme und mit euch Spass haben werde#6


----------



## svitti (28. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> andy rufe da noch mal an oder setz dich mal mit svitti in verbindung der mietet ja dort auch ein boot und soweit ich weiß bekommt er das schon ab 9 uhr nicht das du noch bis 10 uhr warten musst
> 
> gruß Frank



Aber sicher dat Frank der Andy bekommt sein boot auch schon um 9.00 
Wenn der Manfred nicht verschläft :q

Das wehre ja ne Sauerei #q wenn er den Boot ne Stunde später Bekommt 
oder sonst must der See Bähr Baden gehen|krank:


----------



## paetzfischer (28. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo paetzfischer
> 
> erst mal herzlich willkommen
> 
> ...



Hallo Krauti,

Saucen bring ich mit.

Wenn Nash rechzeitig sein Zelt bekommt, habe ich noch Platz in meinem. Also wenn jemand noch ein Platz sucht, könnte das eventuell bei mir klappen.

Gruß

Paetzfischer


----------



## paetzfischer (28. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo,

hab mich gerade mal nach den Scheinen erkundigt. War bisher nicht in Holland angeln. Im Angelladen bekomme ich nur Jahresscheine für Holland. Was in Summe 41,50 macht. Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit nur für das eine Wochenende einen Scheine zu bekommen.

Gruß

Paetzfischer


----------



## krauthi (28. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

@paetzfischer

das ist schon richtig so   und eine andere möglichkeit gitb es nicht   ausser diese jahrescheine  und bedenke die raubfischsasion fängt ja jetzt erst an

gruß krauthi


----------



## Siff-Cop (28. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo Mädels


wollte mal bei Euch nachfragen, zumindest an die die auch 'en Boot mieten, wie ihr das machen wollte mit dem abholen des Bootes. Wir(Tobias22,l.siff und meiner einer) haben eins beim Manfred Seidler gemietet und das liegt ja nicht direkt neben dem Campingplatz. also holt ihr das vor dem Treffpunkt (8.30 uhr an dem Samstag auf dem Parkplatz der marina oolderhuuske )ab oder nach dem wir uns da versammelt haben.Sollten wir uns vorher am Parkplatz treffen (ist bestimmt besser)dann könnten wir ja am besten Fahrgemeinschaften bilden (gilt ja dann nur für die die ihr Boot auch beim Manfred Seidler mieten)und die Boote dort gemeinsam abholen. Ich würde mich auch bereit erklären die Steuermänner dort hinzufahren. Also was meint ihr dazu ?????? 

Man, ich freu mich ja so.


----------



## paetzfischer (28. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> @paetzfischer
> 
> das ist schon richtig so und eine andere möglichkeit gitb es nicht ausser diese jahrescheine und bedenke die raubfischsasion fängt ja jetzt erst an
> 
> gruß krauthi



na dann werde ich sie mir mal holen.

Gruß

Paetzfischer


----------



## thefish (28. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

How about music, my fríends?


----------



## thefish (28. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mädels
> 
> 
> wollte mal bei Euch nachfragen, zumindest an die die auch 'en Boot mieten, wie ihr das machen wollte mit dem abholen des Bootes. Wir(Tobias22,l.siff und meiner einer) haben eins beim Manfred Seidler gemietet und das liegt ja nicht direkt neben dem Campingplatz. also holt ihr das vor dem Treffpunkt (8.30 uhr an dem Samstag auf dem Parkplatz der marina oolderhuuske )ab oder nach dem wir uns da versammelt haben.Sollten wir uns vorher am Parkplatz treffen (ist bestimmt besser)dann könnten wir ja am besten Fahrgemeinschaften bilden (gilt ja dann nur für die die ihr Boot auch beim Manfred Seidler mieten)und die Boote dort gemeinsam abholen. Ich würde mich auch bereit erklären die Steuermänner dort hinzufahren. Also was meint ihr dazu ??????
> ...


 
Gute Idee, wir haben auch ein Boot vom "Mannie"!
Wir sollten dann nur vorher klären, ab wann wir das Boot haben können!
Wenn es schon ab 7 Uhr verfügbar ist, dann können wir es ja vor dem Treffpunkt holen! Oder?

Grüße


----------



## krauthi (28. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

scheint ja alles in bester planung zu sein bei euch  zwecks boot abholen beim seidler 

denkt bitte dran  das er uns was zu den preisen  zusteuern wollte  und einer von euch das dan mit bringt 

gruß krauthi


----------



## thefish (28. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

#v
GAAAAANZ WICHTIG! #d 

Mein Kumpel hat gerade abgesagt! #q

Das heist: Es ist im Boot noch ein Platz frei! :m 

Bewerbungen bitte an mich! |supergri 
Bevorzugt: Vertikalerfahrene Angler! :m 

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir das Boot noch voll bekommen würden. |supergri 

Grüße Thorsten #h


----------



## krauthi (28. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

habe mich gerade mit mr.Lepo per PN in verbindung gesetzt und er kann leider nicht am treffen teilnehmen  da er seine schicht nicht tauschen konnte ,somit fällt er als dritte person im boot aus 

ALSO ES GIBT NOCH EINEN BOOTSPLATZ BEI THE FISH ZU VERGEBEN 


GRUß KRAUTHI


----------



## krauthi (28. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

bin noch mal die liste der mitbringsel durchgegangen und habe festegestellt 
das wir für 34 personen(ohne gäste und zuschauer) nur 3 grills haben 

wer also  noch einen grill mitbringen kann  möge diese bitte tuhen 


gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> bin noch mal die liste der mitbringsel durchgegangen und habe festegestellt
> das wir für 34 personen(ohne gäste und zuschauer) nur 3 grills haben
> 
> wer also  noch einen grill mitbringen kann  möge diese bitte tuhen
> ...



Ich pringe ein mit


----------



## Wedaufischer (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Wenn ich kommen könnte, würde ich auch einen mitbringen können. Da es heute aber in die Herbstferien geht, bin ich leider nicht dabei.

Ich wünsche Allen eine Menge Spaß und gutes Gelingen. :m


----------



## AngelAndy20 (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Einen Grill habe ich... Aber da ich selbst nicht mit dem Auto kommen kann wird ein Grossteil bei Marcel mitfahren müssen - und ich weiss nicht wieviel Platz noch in dem japanischen Rennbomber ist, wenn Tackle von 2 Leuten + mein Pavillion drin ist... Einen Teil kann ich ich noch bei Fi$her reintun, aber er hat halt nur nen polo. Denke aber an dem Grill wirds nicht scheitern:m Also schreib mich mal mit Grill auf.

Zum Thema Mukke: Kann einer Gitarre spielen?#c #6


----------



## fi$her (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Nur nen Polo#t , sag doch gleich das du zu Fuß nach Roermond gehen willst .
Ne kein Ding den Grill kriegen wir auch noch rein, ich baue die Rückbank aus und dann haben wir platz wie in einem Mini-Van:g . Ich hab auch noch ein 5 Euro-grill der kommt auch noch mit.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				fi$her schrieb:
			
		

> Nur nen Polo#t , sag doch gleich das du zu Fuß nach Roermond gehen willst .
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hey Du Ei, ich mein weil da halt im Vergleich zu nem Primera weniger Platz drin ist und du mit dem Kauf dieses Wagens die "Freudenmädchen" des VW-Betriebsrats bezahlst....:m
> ...


----------



## fi$her (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Jaja ich warte noch auf die persönliche Danksagung von Peter Harz, den alten Hustler :g. 
Vielleicht krieg ich doch noch das Echolot, mal sehen. Und hab mir extra noch ne Vertikalrute geholt:m .


----------



## paetzfischer (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi,

Grill kann ich leider nicht beisteuern, wie sieht es mit Holzkohle und Anzünder aus? Haben wir genügend oder soll ich noch welche mitbringen?

Gruß

Paetzfischer


----------



## krauthis7 (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hy kohle und zünder wären herrvoragend ich glaub die fehlen noch


----------



## paetzfischer (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ok, dann schreibt mal auf. Ich bringe diverse Saucen, 2 * Kohle und Grillanzünder mit.

Gruß

Paetzfischer


----------



## krauthi (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Es Gibt Einen Bootsplatz Zu Vergeben 

Also Wer Interesse Hat  Teilzunehmen   Bitte  Meldennnnnnnnnnnnnn



Gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich bringe nen Sack kohle mit

Q Frank: mein Bruder möchte doch nicht mitkommen


----------



## krauthi (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

heute ist wieder ein großeeeeeeesssssssssssssss packet angekommen 
mit tollem inhalt
 wie zb  1 rute  gummifische wobbler spinner jigs posen drillinge  usw 

vielen dank an Angeldirekt.de


ach ja wer  kommt den jetzt schon freitags  nach roermond ?????


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich auf jeden Fall#6


----------



## the doctor (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

aber etwas später,....muss ja den Eiflerlandburchen noch im Wald abholen:m 

War vorgestern beim Bergsma in NL ne HS Troller Rute für die Multi bestellen....
Eben konnte ich sie schon abholen:m #6 Is ne Hammer-Rute#6


----------



## krauthis7 (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

es gibt doch immer wieder angler die nie genug bekommen   :q


----------



## thefish (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> Es Gibt Einen Bootsplatz Zu Vergeben
> 
> Also Wer Interesse Hat Teilzunehmen Bitte Meldennnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> ...


 
Hallo! Meinst du bei mir im Boot? Ja, der ist immer noch frei! :m


----------



## mo jones (29. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

nabend junx !

et is ja nisch mehr lange bis zum bootstreffen :q
schwette  dat wird ne mords gaudi #6

aber sach ma einer bitte, was  ich  auf dem boot haben muss, falls die[size=-1] wasserschutzpoizei kontrolliet.  ich weiss, dass auf dem angemieteten boot ein paddel und ne schöpfkelle bei ist, aber was brauch ich sonst noch, und was passiert wenn was fehlt ? wer is verantwortlich(bootsführer oder vermieter ? 
|kopfkrat

gruß 
 mo
 [/size]


----------



## Siff-Cop (30. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee, wir haben auch ein Boot vom "Mannie"!
> Wir sollten dann nur vorher klären, ab wann wir das Boot haben können!
> Wenn es schon ab 7 Uhr verfügbar ist, dann können wir es ja vor dem Treffpunkt holen! Oder?
> 
> Grüße


 
He thefish


Also ich wollte nächste Woche mal bei dem Manfred S. anrufen und fragen ab wann wir es abholen können.
ich denke mit 7:00 müßte gehen, hatte sich zumindest beim letzten Anruf so angehört. Aber was ich nicht weiß ob man mit dem Boot in einer halben Stunde am Parplatz ist??? Wer kann das ungefähr einschätzen wie lange man braucht!!!!!
Wenn das klappen könnte, ich meine die anderen müssen ja dann bestimmt auch noch slippen usw...... dann wird dat sowieso noch einiges dauern bis alle im Wasser sind dann haben wir ja noch genügend Zeit. Könne uns ja nächste Woche nochmal absprechen und dann treffen wir, die die bei Mafred S. gemietet haben, schon um 7:00 am besagten Parkplatz. Dann fahre ich dann mit denn Steuemännern zum Manfred, die entern dann mit meiner Hilfe die Boote machen sich auf große Fahrt und ich fahr mi'm Auto wieder zurück zum Parkplatz.

Jut bis densen.


----------



## thefish (30. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Coole Idee.
Ich würde auch 7.00 Uhr Parkplatz Marina vorschalgen!
Wir müssten dann aber nur einen Steuermann zusätzlich mitnehmen, da du ja mit dem Auto zurück fährst!

Den Weg kenne ich auch nicht per Boot, vom Mannie zur Marina!

Müssten wir noch mal nachsehen! Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wo der Mannie seine Boote hat!

Aber ich hoffe, es wird schon klappen!

Grüße


----------



## Siff-Cop (30. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ja ,ist klar. Der Tobias22 wird das Boot dann übernehmen. Der wollte auch jetzt am Wochenende schon mal schauen wie man zum Seidler kommt.

Also so wie es aussieht hat der Seidler wohl gegenüber von  "Marina" seine Boote liegen. Müßte eigentlich zu finden sein(wenn einer mehr weiß bitte posten). Dann machen wir das einfach mal ab also 7:00 Uhr am Parkplatz  "Marina", wenn sicht nichts ändert, ansonsten melden wir uns nochmal.
ich schick Dir mal ne PN mit meiner Nummer.

tot ziens!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lachsy (30. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

von marina zur Marina ist ganz leicht

von Hatenboer wenn ihr raus fahrt , rechts rum , dann seid ihr auf dem Südplassen, dann so fahren das ihr an den Bungalows auf der linken seite habt, also rechts dran vorbei , so kommt ihr zu slippe MArina Oelderhuuske

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Siff-Cop (30. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Super#6 


danke Lachsy|wavey:


----------



## Lachsy (30. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hier nochmal etwas zum bildlich vorstellen












mfg Lachsy


----------



## AngelAndy20 (30. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> aber etwas später,....muss ja den Eiflerlandburchen noch im Wald abholen:m


 
Ähm - verstehe ich das nu richtig? Ich fahr mit allem Gerödel bei Dir mit? Wußt ich garnich:q  Aber viell. für alle besser|kopfkrat  Wann wärst du denn dann bei mir im Wald Du manueller Pußpartikelentferner;+ :q


----------



## the doctor (30. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm - verstehe ich das nu richtig? Ich fahr mit allem Gerödel bei Dir mit? Wußt ich garnich:q Aber viell. für alle besser|kopfkrat Wann wärst du denn dann bei mir im Wald Du manueller Pußpartikelentferner;+ :q


 
Wie, wusstest du nicht? Du hattest doch die ganze Zeit was davon gepostet, ob das ganze Gedöns bei mir reinpassen würde.....|kopfkrat 
Quasi hast du dich selbst eingeladen.....:m 


Der Hafen "Hatenboer" ist quasi gegenüber von "Marina ich weiss nicht wo"
sind ca.5min bis zu uns#6


----------



## krauthi (30. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wie marcel schon schrieb  es sind ca 5 minuten von hatenboer bis zum hafen oolderhuuske 
im hafen aber langsam fahren da  es sonst teuer werden kann 



gruß krauthi


ach ja  es gibt noch  immer  einen bootsplatz zu vergeben


----------



## Lachsy (30. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

besonders schritttempo aus dem hafen in Hatenboer raus. Weil der kaffee auf den grossen pötter könnte überschwappen  :q 

Ne die Hafenlieger haben sich schon mal beschwert und reagieren sauer darauf wenn ihr durch den hafen brettert. Also piano da raus

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (30. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

MEGAFREUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

heute ist mein neues lowrance x-135 angekommen   da bin ich ja gespannt was diese echolot zum vorschein bringt  


noch 6 tageeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## naish (30. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Tach Mädels :q ,

lass mich auch mal wieder blicken. Also mein Cousin hat jetzt komplett abgesagt. Naja selbst Schuld, sag ich da nur. |supergri  Peatzfischer kommt am samstag Abend und wird am Sonntag mit auf meinem Boot fahren. ALSO::::



#6 HABE ICH FÜR SAMSTAG NOCH EINEN PLATZ FREI #6 

Bewerbungen Bitte auch an mich, vielleicht jemand der beim Vertikalangeln schon Erfahrungen hat  

Ansonsten habe ich von My- Bait.de ein paar Gutscheine bekommen für Ihren Onlineshop. Nochmals ein großes DANKESCHÖN.#6 

Wir werden am Sonntag mal in der Nähe von Marina auf Karpfen gehen. Wer in der Ecke ist und Lust auf einen Kaffee hat, ruhig mal vorbei schauen. Silberner BMW mit orangener Werbung drauf :m 


Gruss Naish


----------



## krauthi (30. September 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

schade kann am sonntag leider nicht da ich mit sohnemann in die kindersstadt nach heerlen fahre da kann ich noch mal selber zum kind werden   

aber es sind ja nur noch 6 tageeeeeeeeeeeeeee


gruß krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Meine Grippe, mit der ich mich rumschlage, entpuppt sich mehr und mehr als totaler Erschöpfungszustand. 

Falls noch mehr absagen sollten oder sich noch einer für das Bootsangeln interessiert, meldet Euch bei mir.


----------



## thefish (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

HALLO ZUSAMMEN!


Also ich habe ja auch noch einen Platz frei!

Wenn das so weiter geht, könnten wir ja 2 Boote zusammen legen. Oder?

Ich werde Luciu jett erst mal eine PN schicken, ob sein Kumpel mit kommt. Falls nicht, wäre es cool, wenn ich irgendwo mitfahren könnte, da ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ludt habe, alleine im Boot zu fahren. Vor allem, weil ich keine Ahnung vom vertikel angeln habe!

Grüße |bla:


----------



## thefish (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo zusammen!

Um noch mal auf das Thema "MUSIK" zurück zu kommen!

Wie sieht es da aus? Hat da jemand die Möglichkeit, einen CD-Player zu Verfügung zu stellen?


Grüße


----------



## krauthi (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich werde einen cd player mitbringen  ist zwar klein aber reicht vollkommen da wir ja den campingplatz nicht  unterhalten wollen 


gruß krauthi

@the fish  

pn ist gleich unterwegs


----------



## Rotauge (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> HALLO ZUSAMMEN!
> 
> 
> Also ich habe ja auch noch einen Platz frei!
> ...



MoJones ist auf jeden Fall dabei. Und ich päppel mich jetzt auf. Falls sich irgendwas ergibt, erstmal ne PM an mich. Wollte jetzt nicht per Auktion den Bootsplatz versteigern 

@theFish: Wenn du willst, kann ich dir einen Artikel übers Vertikalfischen schicken. Brauche nur deinen Emil.


----------



## krauthi (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

nun sind es nur noch 5 tage  und so langsam  geht´s in die endphase  
das bierchen steht kalt ,das grillfleisch ist  eingefroren und natürlich habe ich schönes wetter  bestellt (hoffe es klappt)


gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> nun sind es nur noch 5 tage  und so langsam  geht´s in die endphase
> das bierchen steht kalt ,das grillfleisch ist  eingefroren und natürlich habe ich schönes wetter  bestellt (hoffe es klappt)
> 
> 
> gruß krauthi



Das hoffe ich auch für uns aber hauptsache wir haben vielllllllllllllllllllllll Spaß#g#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:und zum schluss wieder
#g ich freue mich schon riesig drauf und frank ihr seit schon am freitag da oder wie


----------



## krauthi (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

teilnehmerliste ( aktueller stande 03.10.2005 )

krauthi + boot
krauthis 7 
the doctor


mo jones 
the fish
mister twister 1 boot gemietet

svitti ( boot gemietet )
svitti´s vater 
svitti´s kumpel

angelandy20
fi$her (1 boot gemietet ??? )
hans


Winni 1 boot
Clarissa 
herbert



siff-cop 1 boot gemietet 
Tobias 22 
I-siff 

naish+boot
paetzfischer
Fledi ( nur samstags )

maashunter
+3 kumpels +2 boote

Angelbaby
+Michael 1 boot
+ Nikmark




-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
krauthi
krauthis7 1 zelt

thefish 1 zelt

the doctor 1 zelt 

svitti
vater
kumpel 1 zelt


mo jones
fi§her 1 zelt


tobias22 1 zelt


siff-cop
i.siff 1 zelt


andy 1 zelt

Naish 1 zelt

paetzfischer 1 zelt 

diana+micha 1 zelt

nikmark ?????
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

auflistung der sachen die mitgebracht werden #6 (grillfleisch bringt jeder selber mit )
1x nudelsalat (krauthi)
1x cd recorder (krauthi)
1x pavillion (krauthi)
1x 5 liter fass warsteiner (krauthi)
1x klapptisch (krauthi)
1x kiste bitburger (the doctor)
1x kiste verltins ( the fish)
1x bratwürste (gestiftet) (the fish)
1x kiste veltins (svitti)
1x grill (svitti)
1x holzkohle (svitti)
3x fladenbrote (svitti)
1x grill (krauthis7)
1xgurkensalat (krauthis7 )
1xpavillion (angelandy)
1xgrill (angelandy )
1xkaffee (angelandy)
1x salat (siff-cop)
1x tisch ( siff-cop)
1x kartoffelsalat (tobias22)
1x frischeiwaffeln (tobias22)
1x 10 L warsteiner (naish)
1x Fladenbrote (naish)
1x kartoffelsalat (angelbaby)
1x tisch ( angelbaby) 
1x kiste bier (lachsy)
1x holzkohle ( lachsy )
1x tisch ( lachsy )
1x 40 frikadellen (maashunter)
1x stromgenerator (maashunter)
1x 20 liter pils mit zapfanlage (ist aber noch nicht sicher ) maashunter
1x grillsoßen (paetzfischer )
1x holzkohle+anzünder (paetzfischer)
1x kiste kölsch (micha)
1x kiste reisdorfkölsch ( fi$er)


Ablauf der zwei tage:

bis 8,30 uhr treffen auf dem parkplatz der marina olderhuuske nach dem dan alle formalitäten geklährt sind gehts dan ab zur slippanlage und das angeln kann beginnen
so gegen 12 uhr wieder eintreffen am hafen von marina oolderhuuske um dan gemeinsam die zelte aufzubauen und um vieleicht eine kleinigkeit zu essen 
danach kann wieder geangelt werden so lange wie jeder möchte 
zum abend hin dan gemeinsames grillen ,klönen und verlosung 
am darauf folgenden morgen kann jeder so früh auf´s wasser wie er möchte 
und um dan um 11.30 wieder im hafen anzulegen und um dan die fangerfolge zu berichten (eventuell foto) 
danach müssen wir dan die zeltwiese räumen können aber dann noch bis zum abend hin angeln (wer möchte ) 

ich möchte hiermit noch mal recht herzlich bei den ganzen firmen bedanken die uns in vorbildlicher weise unterstützen 


gruß krauthi


----------



## Angelbaby (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo Leute!
Waren heute schon mal "Probeangeln"!:q 
Das Wetter war sehr ok, morgends ziemlich neblich aber dafür danach herrlicher Sonnenschein. Wassertemperaturen lagen zwischen 16 und 17 Grad. (Wenns Echolot richtig gemessen hat!:q |kopfkrat ) Micha hat auch nen schönen Barsch gefangen (32cm) und das direkt im Hafen von Marina blablábla... Ich bin leer ausgegangen, aber ich dachte mir das ichs mir für nächstes Wochenende aufhebe!!!:q :q :q


----------



## krauthi (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

dan mal glückwunsch euch beiden  
dan habt ihr uns ja reichlich fisch drinn gelassen 

das mit dem für nächste woche aufheben  sage ich mir auch immer wenn ich wieder auf land bin    
aber es sind ja nur noch4/5 tageeeeeeeeeeeee und dan gehts lossssssssssssssssssssssss


gruß krauthi


----------



## Angelbaby (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Noch ein kurzer nachtrag:

Mein Freund hat gerade mit Entsetzen festgestellt das da ja quasi nur Pils mitgebracht wird. Für ihn ist das zum :v.:q :q :q  Also hat er entschieden er bringt noch ne Kiste Kölsch mit. Außerdem bringen wir noch ein paar Flaschen Cola light mit.


----------



## svitti (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein kurzer nachtrag:
> 
> Mein Freund hat gerade mit Entsetzen festgestellt das da ja quasi nur Pils mitgebracht wird. Für ihn ist das zum :v.:q :q :q Also hat er entschieden er bringt noch ne Kiste Kölsch mit. Außerdem bringen wir noch ein paar Flaschen Cola light mit.




Kölsch ist doch Baubuden Bier .das ist zum:v
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## thefish (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo Angelbaby!


Das mit der Cola Light ist sicherlich eine sehr gute Idee. Ich habe auch schon an Sprite oder Fanta gedacht.

Aber was zum Teufel will dein Freund mit Kölsch. Ich meine, wir haben doch genug Wasser um uns herum!  

Grüße und bis Samstag! #h


----------



## Angelbaby (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q 
er meint dann trinkt ihm wenigstens keiner das "gute Zeug" weg!:q


----------



## krauthi (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

gegen so ein leckeres frisch gezapftet früh  vom fass  hätte ich aber nichts  

aber jeder so wie er es mag 

cola limo wasser usw  denke ich mal wird sich ja jeder selber mitbringen können bei bedarf 
laut wettervorhersage werden wir ein trockenens wochenende  bekommen 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> gegen so ein leckeres frisch gezapftet früh  vom fass  hätte ich aber nichts
> 
> aber jeder so wie er es mag
> 
> ...




Haupsache spass werden wir haben das wetter kann ja nicht schlimmer sein wie bei ersten treffen oder|supergri.


----------



## thefish (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q
> er meint dann trinkt ihm wenigstens keiner das "gute Zeug" weg!:q


 
Ich denke  mal das "gute Zeug" wird ihm keiner stehlen!  

Grüße!


----------



## fi$her (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Boa, alle wollen Pils trinken, geil, dann bring ich auch noch ein Kasten Reissdorf  mit:k . Ne werde auch noch was Anti-alkoholisches mitbringen.
Diese Anti-Kölsch-Stimmung gefällt mir gar nicht#d .


----------



## paetzfischer (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo,

brauch Eure Hilfe. War noch nie Vertikalangeln. Hab mir jetzt eine Rute und Rolle besorgt. Tu mich aber schwer mit den Ködern. Da gibt es ja tausend Varianten. Kann mir jemand mal einen Tipp geben, was ich mir als Grundausstattung zulegen sollte.

Danke für Eure Antworten.

an Krauthi: ich bringe noch Holzkohle und Grillanzünder mit, fehlt auf der Liste.

Gruß

Paetzfischer


----------



## krauthi (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

mitbringselliste ist  nun aktuell  und PN  an paetzfischer ist unterwegs 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				paetzfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> brauch Eure Hilfe. War noch nie Vertikalangeln. Hab mir jetzt eine Rute und Rolle besorgt. Tu mich aber schwer mit den Ködern. Da gibt es ja tausend Varianten. Kann mir jemand mal einen Tipp geben, was ich mir als Grundausstattung zulegen sollte.
> 
> ...


 
ich hab dir mal nen link gesucht mfg rolf
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/raubfisch/vertikal-weisbrodt/bericht.htm


----------



## paetzfischer (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Danke, Frank und Rolf.  Kennt jemand einen guten Laden für  Vertikalköder in der Nähe  Viersen, Krefeld, Mönchengladbach, Düsseldorf?


----------



## Rotauge (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				paetzfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Frank und Rolf.  Kennt jemand einen guten Laden für  Vertikalköder in der Nähe  Viersen, Krefeld, Mönchengladbach, Düsseldorf?



Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber wenn, gibt es nur einen der in Frage kommt: Angelsport Wolf in Gellep-Stratum (Hinter Krefeld-Linn und vor Meerbusch-Lank), auf der Römerstr. im alten Raiffeisenmarkt. Der hat ne gute Auswahl an Kunstködern, einer von den Händlern ist ein Zanderspezi.


----------



## krauthi (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ein kleiner tip   für alle insider 

der Rainer (aue) in eschweiler  gibt auf alle wobbler die er noch im laden hat  40 % rabatt


gruß krauthi


----------



## Siff-Cop (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ein kleiner tip für alle insider
> 
> der Rainer (aue) in eschweiler gibt auf alle wobbler die er noch im laden hat 40 % rabatt
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Frank
wo is'en der Laden?
Wenn ich von Aachen von der Autobahn Eschweiler abfahre. dann rechts, rechts gegenüber vom McD.????

Danke


----------



## krauthis7 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hätteste dat nit eher schreiben können ich war heute morgen schon beim leo du schlafmütze gruß brüderle


----------



## Siff-Cop (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ok hab mir die frage gerade selber beantwortet.



Aber kennt einer die Öffnungszeiten??? vom Rainer in Eschweiler

danke


----------



## mo jones (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hallo leude ! 
so wie es ausschaut werden lucio und meine wenigkeit unsere teilnahme auch absagen. leider haben wir wärhrend der ganzen planung einen wichtigen faktor vergessen.... und zwar wie kommen wir incl. unseren ganzen kram nach roermond |uhoh: . wir sind zwar davon ausgegangen, dass einer unserer papas uns da unterstützen wird, aber.... 
wir werden das heute abend noch mal besprechen, aber falls jemand ne gute idee hat : bitte bescheid sagen !!! 


gruß 
 mo


----------



## thefish (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Schade, wenn ihr auch noch absagt!


----------



## Siff-Cop (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hey Mo

 einen kann ich bestimmt noch mitnehmen.
und mein Bruder kann bestimmt auch noch einen mitnehmen, der fährt aber auch schon Sonntags morgens wieder zurück.

Also sach an


----------



## krauthis7 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, wenn ihr auch noch absagt!


 

Ganz meiner meinung  :c #d


----------



## thefish (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leude !
> so wie es ausschaut werden lucio und meine wenigkeit unsere teilnahme auch absagen. leider haben wir wärhrend der ganzen planung einen wichtigen faktor vergessen.... und zwar wie kommen wir incl. unseren ganzen kram nach roermond |uhoh: . wir sind zwar davon ausgegangen, dass einer unserer papas uns da unterstützen wird, aber....
> wir werden das heute abend noch mal besprechen, aber falls jemand ne gute idee hat : bitte bescheid sagen !!!
> 
> ...


 
Wo wohnt ihr denn?
Wie sieht es mit dem Onkel von Lucio aus? Fährt der nun mit?
Ich komme über die A52 von Düsseldorf.

Grüße


----------



## fi$her (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

@ mo, einen krieg ich mindestens noch rein.:m


----------



## mo jones (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

@thefisch : wir kommen aus oche 
@Siff-Cop & fi$her : danke für das angebot, vielleicht kommen wir drauf zurück 
zumindestet um evtl uns und unser pröll (ruten, zelt, bootequipment vom leo,...)  irgend  wie unter zu kriegen.


----------



## thefish (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Also, ich komme die A52 entlang!
Könnte 2 Personen mitnehmen!
Aber dann ist mein Möhrchen echt voll! Das Angelzeug müsste dann ein Anderer mitnehmen!

Wo zum Teufel liegt der Ort?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Mealtime!

Komme jetzt doch mit eigenem Schlitten, nachdem Marcel mir gesteckt hat dass ich ansonsten eventuell nachts mit dem Zelt fliegen geh will ich eine sichere Rückzugsmöglichkeit in Form meines Beifahrersitzes:m 

@Fisher: Solln wir Samstag morgens zusammen fahren? Ich versuch noch das Boot für 0900 zu bekommen, aber ich erreich den Typ nicht. Notfalls schick ich morgen ein Fax, emailen is wohl nich so sein Spezialgebiet...#c 

@Marcel: Haste gelesen dass dein Kocher gestern gestreikt hat? Soll ich den morgen bei dir at Home abliefern damit du vorher mal dannach gucken kannst? Vielleicht sind wir auch einfach nur zu blöd, aber das glaub ich eigentlich nicht...

So, ich mampf mal was|wavey:


----------



## krauthi (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

währe doch toll wenn ihr fahrgemeinschaften bilden könnt um lucio und mo jones   mit nach roermond zu bringen 

und ich hoffe das die absagefront hiermit überstanden ist 


gruß Frank


----------



## AngelAndy20 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Also ich kann auch noch einen mitnehmen - oder Tackle, wies beliebt.

Im Moment habe ich geplant Samstag morgen in Aachen Fisher zu treffen und dann mit ihm im Verbund zu fahren, da ich in Holland allein aufgeschmissen bin.
In Aachen kann ich aber noch eine Person + Tackle mitnehmen.

Gruß Andy


----------



## krauthis7 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hallo ``also ich bin um 6.30 uhr an der ersten Tankstelle direkt hinter der grenze von holland wer also keine lust hatt alleine zufahren oder den weg nicht kennt kann sich dort mit mir treffen wichtig kurz hinter der tanke aufm parkplatz um 6.30 uhr ... gruß rolf


P.S.Ich Fahre einen Roten Opel Astra Combi   |supergri


----------



## thefish (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Jo, das ist ne gute Idee!


Da komme ich auch hin!

Freu!


----------



## thefish (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ne, da komme ich doch nicht hin!

Ist ja, wie ich gerade erfahren habe, die BAB von Aachen aus.

Lecker um 7 Uhr bei Marina bla bla bal!

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## krauthi (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

kommt doch mal in den AB chat  da kann man einiges direkt besprechen 
also  losssssssssssss  19.30  im AB chat


----------



## thefish (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Wie komme ich dahin?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Rolf, du bekommst Gesellschaft...|supergri 
fi$her, the doctor und ich hängen uns mit jeweils einem auto an...:m 
Allerdings müssen wir auf hölländischen BAB´s Stoßstange an Stoßstange fahren, ich erinnere mich mit Grauen an meine letzte Verbundfahrt in Holland - die quetschen sich ja wirklich überall rein - würden die mal in Deutschland so wild fahren:m :g 

Gruß Andy


----------



## krauthis7 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wird schon werden also um 6.30 uhr an der hinter der tanke marcel weiss ja  wo


----------



## the doctor (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

also:

Marcel mein Kumpel kommt auch auf jeden Fall mit,
er bräuchte so mit noch einen Platz auf nem Boot, was ja bestimmt klappen wird.
Viel. bekomme ich über Marcels Papa einen 3,5 tonner geliehen, allerdings sind da nur 2 Plätze drinn, aber jede Menge Platz für Tackle:m


----------



## Angelbaby (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Also wir werden auch da sein! Falls an euch ein dunkler Mondeo Kombi mit nem Boot auf nem 750 kg Anhänger vorbeifliegt bitte laut hupen!!! Dann haben wir euch verpaßt!!!|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## thefish (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ALSO ich hätte noch ein komplettes Boot abzugeben!

Ich fahre Samstag bei Naish und Sonntag bei den Krauthis mit!

WEIL: Meine beiden Mitfahrer haben abgesagt!

Falls Jemand mein Boot haben will, kann er es gerne haben. Sonst sage ich dem Manfred Seidler ab!

OK?

Grüße


----------



## Rotauge (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> ALSO ich hätte noch ein komplettes Boot abzugeben!
> 
> Ich fahre Samstag bei Naish und Sonntag bei den Krauthis mit!
> 
> ...



Jetzt fährst du nicht wie abgesprochen mit MoJones und Lucio mit?
Find ich jetzt aber total doof


----------



## thefish (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt fährst du nicht wie abgesprochen mit MoJones und Lucio mit?
> Find ich jetzt aber total doof


 
Ne, die können wohl auch nicht, aber wenn sie doch noch zusagen sollten, wäre das PLAN A!

Trotzdem wäre dann mein Bot aber frei! #d 

Grüße


----------



## Rotauge (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Okay, dann ist für mich die Sache erledigt, auch wenn es schmerzt. Ich wünsch Euch allen ein super tolles Wochenende. Mögen die Zander mit Euch sein


----------



## thefish (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, dann ist für mich die Sache erledigt, auch wenn es schmerzt. Ich wünsch Euch allen ein super tolles Wochenende. Mögen die Zander mit Euch sein


 
Kein Problem!
Uns war nur wichtig, dass wir nicht zu viele Boote mieten um Kosten zu sparen.

Grüße #h


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

@ thefish

das heißt dann wir treffen uns nicht am Treffpunkt um 7:00 und fahren dann gemeinsam zum M. Seidler ????

Nur damit ich bescheid weiß

@Mo Jones
 also wenn ich Dich mit nehmen soll hätte ich das gerne bis Freitag früh gewußt.
Besser noch so früh wie möglich, damit Tobias22 und ich planen können wie wir es mit dem fahren machen weil er auch angeboten hat mit seinem Auto zufahren wenn es nötig ist . Also laßt mal was hören wie ihr das jetzt machen wollte . Nach Roemond kommt ihr aufjedenfall wie ich das sehe. 

bis densen

PS: Hat denn keiner die Öffnungszeiten vom Rainer in Eschweiler
|director: hallo Krauthis ihr wißt das doch bestimmt, wollte da morgen mal hin!!!!!!!!!!!!
danke


----------



## krauthi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

so nach langen hin und her  ist es mir gelungen  ein boot neu zu besetzen 
 mister twister (marcel2), the fish  und mo jones sitzen nun zusammen  in einem boot #6   womit dan auch das letzte boot voll besetzt sein wird 

es gibt jedoch die möglichkeit  samstags bei naish mit einzusteigen #6 

also wer lust hat samstags mit dabei zu sein  bitte melden 

gruß frank


----------



## krauthi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

der rainer in esschweiler  hat von 9 uhr an auf   aber bitte frag mich nicht nach mittagspause  von dem  ich meine so von 13-15  uhr bin mir da aber nicht sicher 


gruß krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Wie heipt der Ortsteil von Roermond wo dieser Marina Oolderhuuske ist?
Dann tipp ich hier mal ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung von Aachen rein, kann sich dann jeder aus dem Autocorso ausdrucken falls ein Schaaf verloren geht...

Gruß Andy


----------



## thefish (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> @ thefish
> 
> das heißt dann wir treffen uns nicht am Treffpunkt um 7:00 und fahren dann gemeinsam zum M. Seidler ????
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
nein dass ist dann wohl nicht mehr nötig.
Falls ihr jedoch einen Fahrer sucht, der euch eben rumfährt, kann ich es gerne machen!
Ich wollte so um 8 Uhr bei Marina bla bla bla sein!

Grüße


----------



## krauthis7 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

warum fährst du nicht zum leo der hast doch viel mehr auswahl 
www.leos-angelmarkt.de


----------



## mo jones (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

@Siff-Cop : werd mit dem fi$her fahren, der holt mit mir auch die sachen für's boot ab.  danke für dein angebot #h

wer is denn nun alles freitag schon da?


----------



## thefish (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> @Siff-Cop : werd mit dem fi$her fahren, der holt mit mir auch die sachen für's boot ab. danke für dein angebot #h
> 
> wer is denn nun alles freitag schon da?


 
Hallo MO!
Du bist Freitag schon da?
Wann soll ich denn Samstag wo sein?
Kommst du zur Marina?

Grüße Thorsten


----------



## krauthi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

nur meine wenigkeit 

der rest  folgt samstags 


gruß krauthi


----------



## thefish (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> nur meine wenigkeit
> 
> der rest folgt samstags
> 
> ...


 
Du bist also schon Freitag da ?!?!?!?

Dann könntest du ja eigentlich schon ma den Zandern erklären, dass sie gefälligst am Wochenende kräftig zu beißen haben! OK? #6 

Und den Zeltplatz vorwärmen könntest du auch! :q


----------



## krauthi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich werd die zeltwiese etwas bearbeiten und einige fallen und tretminen einbauen :q und den fischen erzähle ich das sie nur an den haken beißen sollen wo groß drauf steht C&R#6


----------



## mo jones (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ahoi thefish & Co.
ob ich freitag schon da bin weiss ich noch nicht, mal schauen was der fi$her meldet, und ob ich donnerstag alles erledigt bekomme was ich mir vorgenommen hab. 

@thefish : sei bis 9 uhr treffen auf dem parkplatz der marina olderhuuske bzw. etwas früher is auch nicht schlecht


----------



## thefish (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> ahoi thefish & Co.
> ob ich freitag schon da bin weiss ich noch nicht, mal schauen was der fi$her meldet, und ob ich donnerstag alles erledigt bekomme was ich mir vorgenommen hab.
> 
> @thefish : sei bis 9 uhr treffen auf dem parkplatz der marina olderhuuske bzw. etwas früher is auch nicht schlecht


 
Hallo, ich denke, ich bin so um 8 Uhr da.

Das wird bestimmt ein Gaudi!


----------



## krauthi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> teilnehmerliste ( aktueller stande 03.10.2005 )
> 
> krauthi + boot
> krauthis 7
> ...


 

das ist nun der aktuelle stand  
ich bitte jeden noch mal zu überprüfen ob alle angaben so richtig sind 


gruß krauthi


----------



## thefish (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Aus meiner Sicht stimmt alles!
- Meine mitzubringenden Sachen
- Mein Zelt
- Meine Bootcrew

Danke auch noch mal für Organisation, Herr Krauthausen!


----------



## svitti (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Aus meine auch frank alles bestens 
Und ich wolte mich bei dir nochmal bedanken das du alles so gut organisiert hast echt frank hut ab .

Du bist #6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

So, Wahnsinn, ich hab tatsächlich unseren Bootsverleiher erreicht - es bleibt bei 10 Uhr - er fragt zwar mal (Zitat) "seine Lady´s" ab sie was früher erscheinen, aber normalerweise erst ab 10 Uhr!

@ Krauthi: Da Wetter ja wohl gut wird tauschen wir einfach meinen Pavillion gegen Grillkohle ja? ich find 3 Säcke isn bissel abgezählt...|kopfkrat :m 
Zum Thema Kaffee von meiner Seite: Ich bring 5L Frischwasser + genug Filtertüten und n Pfund Mehl, Süßlis und Milch mit - wird dann Sonntag morgen ne Gaskocherorgie, ich hoffe Marcel bekommt seinen Kocher wieder hin!

Aber Dir, mein lieber Krauthi wünsche ich einen Fisch der nicht ins Boot paßt für die absulut geniale Orga, sowas hab ich selbst hier in diesem Bord noch nicht gesehn!!!#6 #6 #6


----------



## krauthi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

alles klar andy

das mit dem seebärchen wird schon klappen svitti bekommt doch auch sein boot schon um9 uhr also warum du erst deins um 10 uhr ??? dem machen wir schon per telefon beine an den morgen 
maashunter bringt einen stromagregator mit somit haben wir auch strom für ne kaffeemaschine die er glaube ich auch mitbringen wird 
5 liter wasser brauchst du auch nicht da wir trinkwasser auf dem camping haben also reicht ein kanister zum auffüllen vor ort 



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

laut wetterbericht bekommen wir ideales raubfischwetter(wie bestellt)

*Wettervorhersage Wetterbericht Wetterdienst Reisewetter Businesswetter*


*gruß krauthi*


----------



## svitti (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> So, Wahnsinn, ich hab tatsächlich unseren Bootsverleiher erreicht - es bleibt bei 10 Uhr - er fragt zwar mal (Zitat) "seine Lady´s" ab sie was früher erscheinen, aber normalerweise erst ab 10 Uhr!
> 
> @ Krauthi: Da Wetter ja wohl gut wird tauschen wir einfach meinen Pavillion gegen Grillkohle ja? ich find 3 Säcke isn bissel abgezählt...|kopfkrat :m
> Zum Thema Kaffee von meiner Seite: Ich bring 5L Frischwasser + genug Filtertüten und n Pfund Mehl, Süßlis und Milch mit - wird dann Sonntag morgen ne Gaskocherorgie, ich hoffe Marcel bekommt seinen Kocher wieder hin!
> ...





Hallo den machen wie schon Beine den seebähr keine panick den sage ich kommst du ne stunde später 10 euro weniger und sw


----------



## krauthis7 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

na dann kanns ja bald losgehen  |bla:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Stromgenerator? KaffeeMASCHINE? Was Julia dazu sagen würde: Pooornooooo!#6 

Ich bringe meine Kaffeekanne trotzdem mal mit, ebenso wie einen Sack Grillkohle und nen Kanister.

Ich freu mich so - endlich mal ne reelle Chance Fische zu fangen....*g

@ Fisher:Bringe doch meine Digicam mit - wie schauts aus mit deinem Echolot?

Gruß de Angel


----------



## krauthis7 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wiso fische fangen ???  |kopfkrat  die hatt doch alle der thortsen thefisch reserviert |rolleyes 
aber wie ich denn kenne fängt der sicher nur angelruten


----------



## thefish (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> wiso fische fangen ??? |kopfkrat die hatt doch alle der thortsen thefisch reserviert |rolleyes
> aber wie ich denn kenne fängt der sicher nur angelruten


 
Ein paar Zander gebe ich selbstverständlich ab! :m 

.... und ich kenne da glaube ich sogar noch eine Stellen, wo eine Angel auf Grund liegen soll! |supergri


----------



## svitti (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Zander gebe ich selbstverständlich ab! :m
> 
> .... und ich kenne da glaube ich sogar noch eine Stellen, wo eine Angel auf Grund liegen soll! |supergri


IST DAS ETWA DIE VON ROLF|kopfkrat


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

abend 
Wir bekommen unseren Kahn vom M. Seidler zwischen 7:30- 8:00. Da hader gesagt alles klar da is einer da. 





also bis dann


----------



## krauthi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

he he zieht euch schick an (armani/boos/versage )   

wir werden gefilmt:m


----------



## krauthi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

somit ist nun auch der allerletzte platz im boot vergeben 

boardi Fledi  wird nun samstags  mit bei naish im boot fahren 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> he he zieht euch schick an (armani/boos/versage )
> 
> wir werden gefilmt:m




Krawate und tanger


----------



## the doctor (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

wie, wir werden gefilmt?
freu mir so#6


----------



## krauthis7 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

#c wiso fersneh erklär mal


----------



## svitti (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Frank wie fernseh los raus mit der sprache


----------



## krauthi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

unsere Losfee  Clarissa wird ein filmchen  vom treffen drehen


----------



## svitti (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ah soooooooooooooooooo ich dachte ich komme in der 20 uhr Nachrichten beste Angler von Roermond


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich hoffe ja mal das wir eine copie bekommen


----------



## thefish (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> unsere Losfee Clarissa wird ein filmchen vom treffen drehen


 

... und abends filmen wir dann Clarissa..... |supergri 


Grüße


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> ... und abends filmen wir dann Clarissa..... |supergri
> 
> 
> Grüße


 
du solltest mehr ans angeln denken  |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## thefish (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

OK, OK!

Aber wie gesagt, der Spaß steht doch im Vordergrund. Oder?

Grins

SO: Angels uns geflochtene Schnur wurden gerade gekauft. Let´s get the party startet!

Grüße


----------



## krauthi (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

so jungens so langsam wird ernst

werde gleich nach köln  zu sat 1 fahren um mir da mal schillerstraße anzuschauen  und morgen früh wird gepackt  und denke ich werd ich so gegen 13-14 uhr hier abfahren 
dort angekommen in ruhe aufbauen und dan in den abend hinein noch wat die zander vorwarnen  

naish ,mo jones und fi§her werden dan auch schon  dort sein 


gruß krauthi


----------



## thefish (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

IHR SEID SO GEMEIN!!!!!!

Aber, wer zu letzt kommt, lacht am Besten, oder wie war das?

Das Wetter scheint ja total geil zu werden. Man was haben wir ein Schwein!

Wärmt schon mal den Campingplatz vor.


----------



## krauthi (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

GEMEIN ????#c #c 

Gemein währe es sich vor Mo Jones zu stellen und vor seiner nase ein nutellabrötchen zu essen (fastenzeit)|supergri |supergri |supergri 

aber zum glück mag ich kein nutella   sondern nur nusspli von zentis


----------



## mo jones (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

mmmhhh nustpli und belmandel auch was feines |supergri
ich weiss noch  als da ma nen job in der abfüllungung hatte ... mmmhhh war das lecker


----------



## thefish (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ach ja! Unsere Freunde aus dem orient haben ja Fastenzeit!

Das ist natürlich sehr bitter, wenn wir uns mittags eine Frikandel und eine Pommes spezial rein fegen.

Aber lass gut sein.

Ich glaube wir haben für das Wochenende beste Voraussetzungen!

- geiles Wetter
- Krauthis7 füttert Freitag schon mal an
- Alle Boote sind gut gefüllt
- Bier und Grillsachen sind vorhanden

... Mann was willst du mehr?

Grüße


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ich hab hier mal einen link rausgesucht für alle die die noch nie was mit vertikalfischen zutun hatten ...gruß rolf

http://www.anglerboard.de//angelpraxis/februar05_vertikal.htm


----------



## thefish (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab hier mal einen link rausgesucht für alle die die noch nie was mit vertikalfischen zutun hatten ...gruß rolf
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de//angelpraxis/februar05_vertikal.htm


 
DU BIST JA LIEB!

JETZT FEHLEN NUR NOCH EIN PAAR SKAT-BRÜDER.

Kartenspiel nehme ich mal zur Vorsicht mit!

Grüße


----------



## naish (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

tach zusammen,

werde morgen nachmittag leider noch nicht da sein. peatzfischer hat seine kinder unter bekommen und fährt jetzt mit mir zusammen am samstag morgen. werden so gegen 10 oder elf dann erst da sein. leider klappt das dann auch nicht mit Fledi der noch bei mitfahren wollte.

bis samstag dann )


----------



## thefish (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

... und ich dachte, jetzt würde alles glatt laufen!

Aber bald geht es los!

FREU!


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

hy bei mir klapts auch nicht mit dem parkplatz an der tankstelle ,da ich morgen schon los fahre ich denke aber mal das jeder den weg finden wird ,


----------



## Angelbaby (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Na ich denke mal, irgendwie wird das schon klappen. Wir haben bisher immer nach Hatenboer gefunden, dann kann der Rest ja nicht sooo schlimm sein.


----------



## Lachsy (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Die Anfahrt nach Oolderhuuske

von der A52

Nachdem ihr die Autobahn zu ende gefahren seit, fahrt ihr immer geradeaus, überquerrt die Grenze. Ihr biegt an der ersten großen Kreuzung nach Rechts ab, dann direkt wieder links.Ihr folgt der Strasse. Hinter der Tankstelle fahrt ihr die 2 Abfahrt runter. Unten Rechts (* Es könnte immer noch die baustelle vorhanden sein, merkt euch bitte auch den Ausweichweg) bis es nur noch rechts und links geht. Dann wieder rechts. immer geradeaus bis auf der linken seite die Schleuse auftaucht. Ihr fahrt über die Schleuse, dahinter direkt links, immer der strasse folgen, auf der Rechten seite kommt dann die Strasse nach Oolderhuuske. Und schon seid ihr da

* Sollte da immer noch die Baustelle sein, biegt ihr wenn ihr von der Abfahrt kommt , links ab und nehmt direkt wieder die Auffahrt, wenn ihr da drauf seit, biegt ihr nach ca 150 m Links ab, dann nach ein paar meter wieder rechts, und schon seid ihr wieder auf dem richtigen weg 

2 Wegmöglichkeit

Wenn ihr an der Tankstelle vorbeifahrt, Nächste Abfahrt "Hatenboer-deWeerd" runter, wenn ihr unten ankommt, müsst ihr Links richtung de Weerd, nächste möglichkeit Hauptstrasse wieder links , so habt ihr linke hand den Nordplassen (achtung Schwellen auf der Strasse wenn ihr mit Trailer fahrt),rechte hand ein Campingplatz immer links halten , so kommt ihr auch zur marina . Beide wege haben ca die gleiche endfernung

Ob die 2 möglichkeit exakt der richtigkeit endsprich , kann ich nicht sagen, die strecke habe ich mir nie genau gemerkt


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ist auch kinderleicht zu finden lachsy hatt den weg echt super beschrieben


----------



## Angelbaby (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Danke Lachsy! Werd mich gleich mal an Marcel klemmen ob wir uns da jetzt trotzdem treffen oder ob jeder alleine fährt!Kanns schon kaum abwarten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> !Kanns schon kaum abwarten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
so geht mir auch ich will ans wasser -wasser ist leben |kopfkrat


----------



## the doctor (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

So Leute:

An die die Samstags fahren und den Weg nicht wissen:

Ich werde gegen 6.30Uhr an der Tankstelle hinter dem Grenzübergang Aachen- Vetschau stehen.
Ich bin dann mit nem weissen Transporter dort und anschliessend könnt ihr hinter mir her fahren#6


----------



## marca (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

So,Kinders!
Ich wünsche Euch allen ein wirklich geiles Treffen!!!
Aber das werdet Ihr schon haben, da mache ich mir keine Sorgen.
Ein bißchen neidisch bin ich ja schon.
Aber "leider" muss ich Sonntag schon wieder auf meine kleine Lieblingsinsel.

Krauthi, das Ding haste wirklich klasse hinbekommen!!
Eine wirklich erstklassige Leistung.

Bis demnächst mal am Wasser!!


----------



## thefish (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Guten morgen.

So, nur noch ein TAG! F R E U ! ! ! ! ! 

Kommt jemand von der A52 aus Düsseldorf und kennst den Weg nicht?

Wir könnten uns dann an der 1. Tankstelle auf der linken Seite hiter der Grenze treffen.

Ich bin so um hurz vor 8 dort! Fahre einen blauen Passat Kombi, mit einer Werbeschrift auf der Heckscheibe.

Grüße


----------



## krauthi (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

soooooooooooooooo auto ist gepackt   ,boot ist auch fertig  und nun noch die letzten kleinigkeiten verstauen 

habe soeben  von angler aose drei gutscheine über jeweils 10 € bekommen 

somit habe ich meiner seits alle preise zusammen und es fehlen dan noch die preise die uns Jan mit bringen wird 

ich wünsche jedem teilnehmer /besucher  eine  gute und stressfreie  anreise 
und hoffe  euch morgen früh wohlauf in roermond zu treffen 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> .......................................Ein Kumpel hat gestern einen von Einmeterzweiundzwantzig(1,22m) fangen
> können. ...............


 

So jetzt noch mal ein wenig zum Mund wässrig machen was uns erwarten könnte Sie schwimmt auch wieder in der Maas.

Geil oder!!

War gestern noch beim Leo hab da nochma en paar Öhren gelassen und mich mit Gummi eingedeckt, dann gestern nochma alles schön geordnet die Ruten klar gemacht und fertichhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
ich bin erst wieder froh wenn ich heute Abend im Bett liege und schlafe, weil dann ist ja schon fast morgen. Bin total aufgeregt erste mal vom Boot angeln. 
das wird geeeeiiiiilllllllllllllll#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 

dag en tot ziens!!!!!!!!!#h


----------



## thefish (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Gute Fahrt!

Und bleibt brav!

Bin morgen!

Habt ihr dann einen Kaffee fertig?

Sagen wir so 8 / halb 9 ?!?!?!?


----------



## Lachsy (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Alle die heute schon hochdüsen. Schrott und gebührenfreie Fahrt.

und frank denk dran du bist kein Radfahrer :q (insider)

und macht morgen die bahn frei. Ich hoffe es staut sich nix an der Ruhrtalbrücke  

mfg Lachsy


----------



## thefish (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

FRAGE:

Angelt jemand noch nachts am Campingplatz?


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> FRAGE:
> 
> Angelt jemand noch nachts am Campingplatz?


 
gehts das denn?

wir werden sehen???viehleicht???
Ist denn da die Maas oder die Maasplassen?
Weil an denn Plassen darf man nachts garnicht angeln tun getan!!!!


----------



## paetzfischer (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo,

ich habe gehört, in Holland ist es Pflicht eine Schwimmweste im Boot zu tragen. Stimmt das? Wenn ja, hat noch jemand zwei Ersatzwesten?

Ansonsten kann ich es auch nicht mehr erwarten.

Gruß

Pätzfischer


----------



## thefish (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Ich habe mich gerade entschlossen, keine weitere Angeln mitzunehmen!
Ich denke, wenn wir 2 Tage nur auf dem Bot sind reicht das. Außerdem wollen wir doch abends einige Bierchen trinken und Spaß haben oder?

Da bleibt dann wohl keine Zeit für´s Angeln!

Grüße


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich gerade entschlossen, keine weitere Angeln mitzunehmen!
> Ich denke, wenn wir 2 Tage nur auf dem Bot sind reicht das. Außerdem wollen wir doch abends einige Bierchen trinken und Spaß haben oder?
> 
> Da bleibt dann wohl keine Zeit für´s Angeln!
> ...


 
so seh ich's eigentlich auch#6 #6 #6 

der Gemütlich Teil soll ja auch nicht zu kurz kommen#g |bla: #g |bla: |bla: |schlaf: #: |asmil: |asmil:  |jump: 


wie das mit denn Westen ist weiß ich nicht hab ich aber noch nie gehört das es Pflicht ist, aber das muß nichts heißen. Wenn dem so sein sollte, hab ich auch ein Problem|kopfkrat 

naja wir werden sehen, bezahlen oder ertrinken!!!!:q

Ps: |director: alles an Westen mitbringen, also wer noch so'n Lebensretter zuhause hat mitbringen.


----------



## svitti (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich gerade entschlossen, keine weitere Angeln mitzunehmen!
> Ich denke, wenn wir 2 Tage nur auf dem Bot sind reicht das. Außerdem wollen wir doch abends einige Bierchen trinken und Spaß haben oder?
> 
> Da bleibt dann wohl keine Zeit für´s Angeln!
> ...





Am Abend haben wir beim Letzten Treffen Auch von Ufer Geangelt 
Krauthi 7 Hat  ein Zander von ufer Gelandet Feiern Können Wir dch die Ruten Bleiben Von Alleine Stehen Oder .

ENDLICH IST ES SO WEIT DAS ANGELTREFFEN 2 TEIL 2005 HURAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA|laola:|laola:|jump:|jump:


----------



## thefish (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

So meine Damen und Herren!

Das Auto ist gepackt, der Kasten Bier und das Grillfleisch stehen parat!:q 

Jetzt darf ich mir nur beim Tischtennistraining kein Bein brechen.
Noch eine kleine Runde BuBu machen und dann geht es ab zu meinem ersten Bootstreffen.:q 

Also, bis morgen Jungs und Mädels.:m 

Und toi toi toi!|rolleyes 

Wie gesagt, ich bin so um 8.00 Uhr an der ersten Tankstelle nach der Grenze. (A52)

Grüße #h


----------



## Doris (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hallo, ich bin Doris, die Frau von Nikmark.Leider muss ich das Bootstreffen
in Roermond für Markus absagen , da ich mit diesem Treffen nicht einverstanden bin. Wir können es uns im Moment einfach nicht leisten, wir
hatten zu viele Ausgaben und haben einen finanziellen Engpass. Das Angeln
ist ja auch ein teures Hobby#6

Doris


----------



## Angelbaby (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hi Doris!
Schade, aber dafür wird wohl jeder Verständnis haben. Wenns nicht geht, dann gehts eben nicht....

Und jaaaaaaaaa es stimmt, angeln kann ein ganz schön teures Hobbie sein!!!!!:q :q :q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt noch mal ein wenig zum Mund wässrig machen was uns erwarten könnte Sie schwimmt auch wieder in der Maas.
> 
> Geil oder!!
> 
> ...



Wünsche Euch allen eine Tolle Zeit |wavey:
& schade das ich nicht dabei bin...!#q

Siff-Cop
Schööööönnerrrrrrrrr Fisch...#6


----------



## Lachsy (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

in ein paar Stunden gehts los richtung Roermond #6 

wir werden Essen gegen halb 6 Verlassen , Solltet ihr ein Grosses Bootchen sehn was auch noch clarissa heißt sind wir dat  .

Also bahn Frei für uns :q 

See you all in Roermond

mfg Lachsy


----------



## svitti (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> in ein paar Stunden gehts los richtung Roermond #6
> 
> wir werden Essen gegen halb 6 Verlassen , Solltet ihr ein Grosses Bootchen sehn was auch noch clarissa heißt sind wir dat  .
> 
> ...



Hallo clarisa ich bin so aufgeregt mein 2 treffen da kann ich garnicht schlaffen#6


----------



## Angelbaby (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

AH!!! Ich bin doch nicht alleine hier!!! Dachte schon ihr wärt alle schon am pennen!!! Ich bin auch voll aufgeregt und kann nicht schlafen.... Ich glaube fast bald lohnt es sich auch nicht mehr wirklich ins Bett zu gehen!!!:q :q :q


----------



## svitti (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> AH!!! Ich bin doch nicht alleine hier!!! Dachte schon ihr wärt alle schon am pennen!!! Ich bin auch voll aufgeregt und kann nicht schlafen.... Ich glaube fast bald lohnt es sich auch nicht mehr wirklich ins Bett zu gehen!!!:q :q :q



Hallo Diana Schlaffen jönnen wir noch den Ganzen Leben Jetzt ist Wichtig BOOTSTREFFEN IN ROERMOND |laola:


----------



## Lachsy (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

ne diana, musst doch eh gleich wieder raus :q 

@svitti , ruhig blut .
Frank muss eh das bier kalt stellen, und den kaffee für die ankommenden kochen :q 

er hat doch alles im griff.
Fahrt "heute" früh vorsichtig, nebel ist angesagt .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Angelbaby (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Nich das wir nachher noch ausm Böötchen fallen!!!!:q 

Allerdings..... dann wären wir wieder hellwach, glaub ich!:q


----------



## Lachsy (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Diana , aber nur wenn die Wassertemparatur stimmt, laut Wetter-online bekommen wir 22 ° und trocken, wat wollen wir mehr?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## svitti (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> ne diana, musst doch eh gleich wieder raus :q
> 
> @svitti , ruhig blut .
> Frank muss eh das bier kalt stellen, und den kaffee für die ankommenden kochen :q
> ...



Clarissa dat ist wohl war aber ich glaube neute nacht wird das bier schon von alleine kalt danke für die Wetter warnung stunde brauche ich nach roermond über moenchengladbach


----------



## Angelbaby (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Diana , aber nur wenn die Wassertemparatur stimmt, laut Wetter-online bekommen wir 22 ° und trocken, wat wollen wir mehr?
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
Besser kanns echt nicht werden!


----------



## svitti (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Nich das wir nachher noch ausm Böötchen fallen!!!!:q
> 
> Allerdings..... dann wären wir wieder hellwach, glaub ich!:q



Ist ne Efahrung mähr oder:q


----------



## svitti (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Diana , aber nur wenn die Wassertemparatur stimmt, laut Wetter-online bekommen wir 22 ° und trocken, wat wollen wir mehr?
> 
> mfg Lachsy




Dat stimmt 22 Grat Das wird Richtig Spass Machen .
Besser wie beim ersten Treffen


----------



## Angelbaby (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ne Efahrung mähr oder:q


 
Auf die ich aber spitzenmäßig verzichten kann!#q #6 :q


----------



## svitti (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die ich aber spitzenmäßig verzichten kann!#q #6 :q




Dat kannste wohl Laut Sagen (Schreiben)


----------



## svitti (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

So meine Damen Und Herren Ich wünsche euch eine gute Anreise und Sage Biss Gleichhhhhhh


----------



## Angelbaby (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Jep, melde mich auch ab. Wünsche euch einen erholsamen Schlaf (oder auch nicht!):q  

Wir sehen uns dann gleich!!!!!#h 

Muß jetzt noch schnell Klamotten packen....|uhoh:


----------



## Lachsy (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

schüsssssssssss Svitti, bis nachher 

gute anreise , wünsche ich allen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mr. Lepo (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

Hoi Roermondangler,
ich wünsche allen viel Spaß und dicke Fische. Wäre gerne dabei gewesen äver wat net es dat es net. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass net wie beim ersten Treffen beim abendlichen Grillen der Regen quer in der Luft liegt.

@Svitti
ich drücke dir die Daumen das dein Zander dieses Mal etwas größer ausfällt   #6 bis denne

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## svitti (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi Roermondangler,
> ich wünsche allen viel Spaß und dicke Fische. Wäre gerne dabei gewesen äver wat net es dat es net.
> Ich hoffe nur, dass net wie beim ersten Treffen beim abendlichen Grillen der Regen quer in der Luft liegt.
> 
> ...



Danke dir Dietmar aber ich hatte auch diesmall nichts aber ich denke es kommt noch ein bericht  Dan währst du es Erfahren :c


----------



## krauthi (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: bootstreffen in roermond teil 2 am 8-9 oktober*

berichte und bilder bitte hier rein http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62333


gruß krauthi


----------

